# Ho la tentazione di ...



## celafarò (14 Luglio 2013)

Sono fortemente tentata di contattare il marito dell'ex amante di mio marito e spifferargli tutto. E' decorso già un anno,quindi non parlo sulla scia dell'impulso.Mi chiedo per quale ragione la mia coppia debba essere rovinata mentre lei continua,ipocritamente,a dedicare frasi melensi al marito tradito.Mi chiedo perché mio figlio debba subire le conseguenze di una famiglia disastrata,mentre le figlie vivono serene.Perchè?! Io stessa risponderei a me stessa che non vale la pena sporcarsi le mani,ma un po' di giustizia quando?!


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Sono fortemente tentata di contattare il marito dell'ex amante di mio marito e spifferargli tutto. E' decorso già un anno,quindi non parlo sulla scia dell'impulso.Mi chiedo per quale ragione la mia coppia debba essere rovinata mentre lei continua,ipocritamente,a dedicare frasi melensi al marito tradito.Mi chiedo perché mio figlio debba subire le conseguenze di una famiglia disastrata,*mentre le figlie vivono serene*.Perchè?! Io stessa risponderei a me stessa che non vale la pena sporcarsi le mani,ma un po' di giustizia quando?!



A qualcuno la vendetta, dicono, serve. Per qualcuno la vendetta è liberatoria.
Mia madre per esempio la trova rigenerante e gradevole come un sorbetto di mandarino.
Io la rifuggo come veleno, perchè veleno sarebbe per me.
Ma adesso non faccio un discorso di giusto o sbagliato.
Leggi il neretto.

Se speri che con l'eventuale tuo gesto anche quelle figlie, quelle ragazze o bambine, soffrano come i tuoi figli, bè... è ora di andare da uno bravo. O cambiare completamente quello che stai facendo. O pagare qualcuno per far bastonare, una volta e basta, tuo marito (sto scherzando).
Incazzati con tuo marito, fino ad esaurire la rabbia. 
Non mi ricordo la tua storia, non so quanto stronzo sia stato nella scala dei traditori (in effetti sarebbe da stilare una scala di questo tipo).

Hai voglia di raccontare come stanno andando le cose ora? Sempre che tu non l'abbia già fatto in un altro 3D recente (e in quel caso me lo indichi per favore?)


----------



## celafarò (14 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A qualcuno la vendetta, dicono, serve. Per qualcuno la vendetta è liberatoria.
> Mia madre per esempio la trova rigenerante e gradevole come un sorbetto di mandarino.
> Io la rifuggo come veleno, perchè veleno sarebbe per me.
> Ma adesso non faccio un discorso di giusto o sbagliato.
> ...


Mia cara,dopo 8 mesi di matrimonio,incinta da due,ho scoperto che mio marito aveva rimorchiato una tipa su internet con la quale ha intrattenuto una relazione.In seguito a delle indagini,ho scoperto che,nel contempo,continuava a vedersi con una sua ex di cui ignoravo l'esistenza.Per lui avevo rinunciato a tutto,un ex che mi amava,la mia terra,la mia famiglia,per scoprire che è un bugiardo patologico che inventava storie e vite.Il mio amore per lui si è completamente spento.Abbiamo un figlio però.La sua presenza mi è di grande aiuto,essendo rimasta completamente sola in una città sconosciuta grazie a lui.Al momento,preferisco continuare così.Gli ho dato la possibilità di riconquistarmi,ma la vedo dura,non ho interesse per lui,nè fisico,nè mentale.Lo accetto come membro della famiglia,come padre nonostante abbia scritto parole disgustose sul nascituro per pararsi il sedere nei confronti dell'amante.Non ho mai detto nulla al di lei marito,per tutelare quelle creature.Ma qualcuno si è posto domande su di me e sul piccolo?!


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Mia cara,dopo 8 mesi di matrimonio,incinta da due,ho scoperto che mio marito aveva rimorchiato una tipa su internet con la quale ha intrattenuto una relazione.In seguito a delle indagini,ho scoperto che,nel contempo,continuava a vedersi con una sua ex di cui ignoravo l'esistenza.Per lui avevo rinunciato a tutto,un ex che mi amava,la mia terra,la mia famiglia,per scoprire che è un bugiardo patologico che inventava storie e vite.Il mio amore per lui si è completamente spento.Abbiamo un figlio però.La sua presenza mi è di grande aiuto,essendo rimasta completamente sola in una città sconosciuta grazie a lui.Al momento,preferisco continuare così.Gli ho dato la possibilità di riconquistarmi,ma la vedo dura,non ho interesse per lui,nè fisico,nè mentale.Lo accetto come membro della famiglia,come padre nonostante abbia scritto parole disgustose sul nascituro per pararsi il sedere nei confronti dell'amante.Non ho mai detto nulla al di lei marito,per tutelare quelle creature.Ma qualcuno si è posto domande su di me e sul piccolo?!


L'unico che avtebbe dovuto porsele é il tuo compagno. Decidi di restare con lui e vuoi rovinare una famiglia per sentirti meglio? Io non lo capisco


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Mia cara,dopo 8 mesi di matrimonio,incinta da due,ho scoperto che mio marito aveva rimorchiato una tipa su internet con la quale ha intrattenuto una relazione.In seguito a delle indagini,ho scoperto che,nel contempo,continuava a vedersi con una sua ex di cui ignoravo l'esistenza.Per lui avevo rinunciato a tutto,un ex che mi amava,la mia terra,la mia famiglia,per scoprire che è un bugiardo patologico che inventava storie e vite.Il mio amore per lui si è completamente spento.Abbiamo un figlio però.La sua presenza mi è di grande aiuto,essendo rimasta completamente sola in una città sconosciuta grazie a lui.Al momento,preferisco continuare così.Gli ho dato la possibilità di riconquistarmi,ma la vedo dura,non ho interesse per lui,nè fisico,nè mentale.Lo accetto come membro della famiglia,come padre nonostante abbia scritto parole disgustose sul nascituro per pararsi il sedere nei confronti dell'amante.Non ho mai detto nulla al di lei marito,per tutelare quelle creature.Ma qualcuno si è posto domande su di me e sul piccolo?!



Cara, 
se non era lei era un'altra.
Perchè da come descrivi tuo marito, non si sarebbe fermato fino a che non avesse trovato altre donne da trasformare in tacche sopra la testata del letto. E dopo quella là, scusa ma ho pochi dubbi che sarebbe volato verso altre donne ancora.

Forse nessuno ha pensato a te e al nascituro, e sì, è profondamente triste e ingiusto. Ma il punto è che non potrai portare giustizia in quel modo.
Se vuoi farlo lo farai.
Ma il punto è che continui a vivere, in condizione di necessità, con un uomo che invece vorresti spalmare sull'asfalto con un tir.
La tua rabbia, oltre che dal tradimento che da solo è già più che sufficiente, continua ad alimentarsi da lì.
Vivi in una situazione che ti fa schifo.

Non discuto che tu debba farlo. C'è una espressione che "amo". Quando ci si trova davanti la terribile algebra della necessità....
La terribile algebra della necessità.

Forse, l'unica cosa che potresti fare per stare meglio è vivere questa situazione non da "vittima" (sono costretta a stare qui per la mia condizione di necessità) ma da "attrice forte" (sono qui perchè, dopo quello che è successo, mi prendo il meglio per me e mio figlio e vaffanculo a lui)
Come? Non lo so, mi spiace ma non lo so...
So che quando io ho cambiato prospettiva in certe situazioni pesanti, mi ha aiutato, pur se la situazione stessa non era cambiata di una virgola.


----------



## celafarò (14 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'unico che avtebbe dovuto porsele é il tuo compagno. Decidi di restare con lui e vuoi rovinare una famiglia per sentirti meglio? Io non lo capisco


Premettiamo una cosa,qui nessuno sta dicendo che voglio andare a parlare con il marito dell'ex amante,ho solo parlato di tentazione,di pensieri,di rabbia per aver ricevuto un'ingiustizia.Poi,come se le doveva porre mio marito le domande,credo che anche quall'altra avrebbe dovuto farlra dimmi,perchè il marito dovrebbe continuare a vivere nell'ignoranza facendosi abbindolare??


----------



## celafarò (14 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cara,
> se non era lei era un'altra.
> Perchè da come descrivi tuo marito, non si sarebbe fermato fino a che non avesse trovato altre donne da trasformare in tacche sopra la testata del letto. E dopo quella là, scusa ma ho pochi dubbi che sarebbe volato verso altre donne ancora.
> 
> ...


Hai colto perfettamente la questione e la mia forma mentis.


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Hai colto perfettamente la questione e la mia forma mentis.



Chiaro che ora non puoi modificare la situazione. Il bimbo è piccolo, immagino avrà tutto il tuo tempo.
Progetti futuri?


----------



## celafarò (14 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Chiaro che ora non puoi modificare la situazione. Il bimbo è piccolo, immagino avrà tutto il tuo tempo.
> Progetti futuri?


Riuscire a dare stabilità a mio figlio,risolvere alcune questione,concludere certi progetti .Quando avrò raggiunto questi obiettivi,se nel mentre lo status quo non è variato,mi riprenderò la mia vita e la mia serenità.


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Riuscire a dare stabilità a mio figlio,risolvere alcune questione,concludere certi progetti .Quando avrò raggiunto questi obiettivi,se nel mentre lo status quo non è variato,mi riprenderò la mia vita e la mia serenità.



Lui fa qualcosa per dimostrarti il suo amore/pentimento etc etc?


----------



## Eliade (14 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Non ho mai detto nulla al di lei marito,per tutelare quelle creature.Ma qualcuno si è posto domande su di me e sul piccolo?!


No, purtroppo a parte te nessuno se le è poste...tanto meno il padre stesso del bimbo. 
Questo ti doveva far talmente schifo, visto le scuse che scriveva, da negargli qualunque possibilità di recupero.
Se hai ancora di questi pensieri, forse non ti sta sentendo abbastanza tutelata da lui, è possibile?


----------



## celafarò (14 Luglio 2013)

Se devo essere obiettiva,sì. Sembra si stia sfornzando molto,ma non basta.Non voglio essere petulante,ma non potrà mai restituirmi quello che mi ha tolto,soprattutto la gioia della mia maternità.Ho trascorso 9 mesi a disperarmi, a deprimermi,a vivere momenti di forte dolore causanti malesseri vari.No,non può fare nulla per ridarmi ciò che ho perso.


----------



## celafarò (14 Luglio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> No, purtroppo a parte te nessuno se le è poste...tanto meno il padre stesso del bimbo.
> Questo ti doveva far talmente schifo, visto le scuse che scriveva, da negargli qualunque possibilità di recupero.
> Se hai ancora di questi pensieri, forse non ti sta sentendo abbastanza tutelata da lui, è possibile?


Purtroppo mio marito non ha intelligenza empatica.Non riesce assolutamente a gestire i miei sentimenti,non sa trattarmi come vorrei,non sa darmi ciò di cui ho bisogno.


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Purtroppo mio marito non ha intelligenza empatica.Non riesce assolutamente a gestire i miei sentimenti,non sa trattarmi come vorrei,non sa darmi ciò di cui ho bisogno.



Scusa la domanda ma... tu lo sai?
Tu sai di cosa avresti bisogno in pratica?
Non metto in dubbio la tua descrizione di lui come persona poco empatica, ma per come descrivi quello che hai passato, per come descrivi quello che ti ha negato, non so cosa potrebbe fare di concreto per aiutarti.


----------



## Eliade (14 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Purtroppo mio marito non ha intelligenza empatica.Non riesce assolutamente a gestire i miei sentimenti,non sa trattarmi come vorrei,non sa darmi ciò di cui ho bisogno.





celafarò ha detto:


> Se devo essere obiettiva,sì. Sembra si stia sfornzando molto,ma non basta.Non voglio essere petulante,ma non potrà mai restituirmi quello che mi ha tolto,soprattutto la gioia della mia maternità.Ho trascorso 9 mesi a disperarmi, a deprimermi,a vivere momenti di forte dolore causanti malesseri vari.No,non può fare nulla per ridarmi ciò che ho perso.


Il bambino è ancora piccolo, perché non prendi in considerazione davvero di lasciarlo?
Cioè, stai con un uomo che non ti da quello di cui hai bisogno, non ti tratta come vorresti, non vorrei fare l'uccello del malaugurio ma fra qualche anno potresti essere tu a tradirlo...prima o poi arriva la persona che ti da quello di cui hai bisogno, se non lo hai già...


----------



## Flavia (14 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Sono fortemente tentata di contattare il marito dell'ex amante di mio marito e spifferargli tutto. E' decorso già un anno,quindi non parlo sulla scia dell'impulso.Mi chiedo per quale ragione la mia coppia debba essere rovinata mentre lei continua,ipocritamente,a dedicare frasi melensi al marito tradito.Mi chiedo perché mio figlio debba subire le conseguenze di una famiglia disastrata,mentre le figlie vivono serene.Perchè?! Io stessa risponderei a me stessa che non vale la pena sporcarsi le mani,ma un po' di giustizia quando?!


la vendetta aggiunge
dolore al dolore
niente di più
non farà tornare la serenità
in tuo figlio e in te
alla fine poi ti sentiresti 
ancora peggio per aver coinvolto
le sue figlie, che sono solo delle bambine


----------



## celafarò (14 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusa la domanda ma... tu lo sai?
> Tu sai di cosa avresti bisogno in pratica?
> Non metto in dubbio la tua descrizione di lui come persona poco empatica, ma per come descrivi quello che hai passato, per come descrivi quello che ti ha negato, non so cosa potrebbe fare di concreto per aiutarti.


Sono i suoi atteggiamenti che trovo insopportabili, difficile spiegare,dovreste conoscerlo. Forse,la situazione è più semplice,vorrei mi suscitasse le emozioni che mi hanno indotto a sposarlo,purtroppo,però,non ne è più capace.


----------



## celafarò (14 Luglio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Il bambino è ancora piccolo, perché non prendi in considerazione davvero di lasciarlo?
> Cioè, stai con un uomo che non ti da quello di cui hai bisogno, non ti tratta come vorresti, non vorrei fare l'uccello del malaugurio ma fra qualche anno potresti essere tu a tradirlo...prima o poi arriva la persona che ti da quello di cui hai bisogno, se non lo hai già...


Probabile,ma devo tutelare il bambino.Al momento lasciarlo comporterebbe delle ripercussioni negative sul bambino.Devo sistemare alcune cose,poi penserò a me.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'unico che avtebbe dovuto porsele é il tuo compagno. Decidi di restare con lui e vuoi rovinare una famiglia per sentirti meglio? Io non lo capisco


E' una celta di comodo, per cui non meglio dei tradimenti di suo marito. E' una coppia che si merita tutto.

Scusate la franchezza.


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Luglio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> E' una celta di comodo, per cui non meglio dei tradimenti di suo marito. E' una coppia che si merita tutto.
> 
> Scusate la franchezza.



Bà.
Con Fra appena nata, sarei rimasta a dormire nella casa del demonio, se avessi pensato fosse buono per lei.


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Probabile,ma devo tutelare il bambino.Al momento lasciarlo comporterebbe delle ripercussioni negative sul bambino.Devo sistemare alcune cose,poi penserò a me.



Tuo marito lo sa come la pensi?
Forse una parte della tua rabbia e insofferenza di adesso deriva dal fatto che fingi o provi a fingere una normalità che non c'è?
Occhiverdi con la madre di sua figlia vivono da coinquilini, e stanno bene. Forse potrebbe essere una soluzione anche per voi... che dici?


----------



## celafarò (14 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tuo marito lo sa come la pensi?
> Forse una parte della tua rabbia e insofferenza di adesso deriva dal fatto che fingi o provi a fingere una normalità che non c'è?
> Occhiverdi con la madre di sua figlia vivono da coinquilini, e stanno bene. Forse potrebbe essere una soluzione anche per voi... che dici?


Mio marito sa tutto,nessuna finzione né sui sentimenti,nè sui motivi che mi spingono a stare con lui.


----------



## celafarò (14 Luglio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> E' una celta di comodo, per cui non meglio dei tradimenti di suo marito. E' una coppia che si merita tutto.
> 
> Scusate la franchezza.


La trovo cattiveria gratuita. Non conosci le mie ragioni,ma giudichi e sottolinei che merito di tutto.Credo di aver già dato, in termini di sofferenza, in questo matrimonio.A differenza di mio marito che agisce alle spalle,sono onesta,lui conosce sia i miei sentimenti,sia le ragioni che mi spingono a stare con lui.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Premettiamo una cosa,qui nessuno sta dicendo che voglio andare a parlare con il marito dell'ex amante,ho solo parlato di tentazione,di pensieri,di rabbia per aver ricevuto un'ingiustizia.Poi,come se le doveva porre mio marito le domande,credo che anche quall'altra avrebbe dovuto farlra dimmi,perchè il marito dovrebbe continuare a vivere nell'ignoranza facendosi abbindolare??


Non so perchè, ma non farmi credere che lo vuoi fare per il bene di quell'uomo. Lo fai per una vendetta. Che non capisco e non condivido.
E semplicemente come vive quella famiglia non è affar tuo.


----------



## celafarò (14 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non so perchè, ma non farmi credere che lo vuoi fare per il bene di quell'uomo. Lo fai per una vendetta. Che non capisco e non condivido.
> E semplicemente come vive quella famiglia non è affar tuo.


Forse non mi sono spiegata bene,non voglio fare nulla.Parlo solo di pensieri che non concretizzerò.Il mio è uno sfogo,non un progetto di vendetta.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Forse non mi sono spiegata bene,non voglio fare nulla.Parlo solo di pensieri che non concretizzerò.Il mio è uno sfogo,non un progetto di vendetta.


Ok allora togliti questi pensieri. Dimenticati di lei. Lei non è nulla per te. Concentrati sulla tua vita


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Forse non mi sono spiegata bene,non voglio fare nulla.Parlo solo di pensieri che non concretizzerò.Il mio è uno sfogo,non un progetto di vendetta.


sfogarsi qui sul forum è un'ottima cosa.

nei tuoi progetti futuri inserisci il trasferirti in un bilocale col bimbo non appena ti sarà possibile.

hai già contattato un bravo divorzista?


----------



## celafarò (14 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> sfogarsi qui sul forum è un'ottima cosa.
> 
> nei tuoi progetti futuri inserisci il trasferirti in un bilocale col bimbo non appena ti sarà possibile.
> 
> *hai già contattato un bravo divorzista*?


Non ne ho bisogno.Infatti,nei miei progetti c'è anche la ricerca di una casa.


----------



## Camomilla (14 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Sono fortemente tentata di contattare il marito dell'ex amante di mio marito e spifferargli tutto. E' decorso già un anno,quindi non parlo sulla scia dell'impulso.Mi chiedo per quale ragione la mia coppia debba essere rovinata mentre lei continua,ipocritamente,a dedicare frasi melensi al marito tradito.Mi chiedo perché mio figlio debba subire le conseguenze di una famiglia disastrata,mentre le figlie vivono serene.Perchè?! Io stessa risponderei a me stessa che non vale la pena sporcarsi le mani,ma un po' di giustizia quando?!


Ti capisco benissimo,ho la stessa tentazione da 6 mesi visto che oltretutto conosco LEI e la sua famiglia da quasi trent'anni...anzi siamo in due,io e un amica ad avere una gran voglia di contattare il marito perchè la signora ha fatto la gatta morta con entrambi i nostri mariti.Io non lo farò...spero nel destino perchè tutto torna..prima o poi.Spero prima,ciao


----------



## Scaredheart (14 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Sono fortemente tentata di contattare il marito dell'ex amante di mio marito e spifferargli tutto. E' decorso già un anno,quindi non parlo sulla scia dell'impulso.*Mi chiedo per quale ragione la mia coppia debba essere rovinata mentre lei continua,ipocritamente,a dedicare frasi melensi al marito tradito.Mi chiedo perché mio figlio debba subire le conseguenze di una famiglia disastrata,mentre le figlie vivono serene.Perchè?!* Io stessa risponderei a me stessa che non vale la pena sporcarsi le mani,ma un po' di giustizia quando?!


mah... se per te la serenità è vivere in una bugia... secondo me loro stanno peggio della vostra coppia... non c'è sincerità e non c'è nulla... tutto basato sulla menzogna e sulle bugie... sorrisi falsi... non amore... molto meglio una brutta verità, che una bellissima bugia... almeno io la penso così... e il marito e i figli dell'altra mi farebbero pena!!


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Forse non mi sono spiegata bene,non voglio fare nulla.Parlo solo di pensieri che non concretizzerò.*Il mio è uno sfogo*,non un progetto di vendetta.


e ci sta tutto.
se hai delle scorie dentro, buttale fuori, il forum serve anche a questo.
comunque, è pensiero da non prendere nemmeno in considerazione, quando si è affacciato nella mia testa non mi ha fatto per niente bene. aggiunge solo altro schifo al mucchio.


----------



## Tubarao (14 Luglio 2013)

Macchiarsi del delitto, perchè di delitto si tratta, di far perdere la serenità di due bimbe, fossero anche le figlie di Pol Pot, ti renderebbe uguale a tuo marito nella scelleratezza. Fai in modo che questi rimangano solo pensieri.


----------



## celafarò (14 Luglio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Macchiarsi del delitto, perchè di delitto si tratta, di far perdere la serenità di due bimbe, fossero anche le figlie di Pol Pot, ti renderebbe uguale a tuo marito nella scelleratezza. Fai in modo che questi rimangano solo pensieri.


 E' passato un anno e mezzo,se avessi voluto avrei già agito.Mi fa rabbia dover tutelare una donna di poco valore.Quando ho scoperto il tutto ero incinta,lei e l'altra hanno solo girato il dito nella piaga facendomi sentire male più volte.Ho passato il mio tempo in ospedale,ho avuto vari malori,uno così grave da far fuoriuscire la schiuma da bocca ed ero incintaaaaaaa.Chi ha avuto pietà di me??? Chi??Le due stronze??Mio figlio non è stato un attimo sereno nella mia pancia,ha solo udito i pianti della madre.Però io devo avere rispetto per queste persone?!Mah!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Sono fortemente tentata di contattare il marito dell'ex amante di mio marito e spifferargli tutto. E' decorso già un anno,quindi non parlo sulla scia dell'impulso.Mi chiedo per quale ragione la mia coppia debba essere rovinata mentre lei continua,ipocritamente,a dedicare frasi melensi al marito tradito.Mi chiedo perché mio figlio debba subire le conseguenze di una famiglia disastrata,mentre le figlie vivono serene.Perchè?! Io stessa risponderei a me stessa che non vale la pena sporcarsi le mani,ma un po' di giustizia quando?!



Scusa magari l'hai già scritto... Ma a lei glieli hai tirati due bei cazzotti e due calci nel culo? Quello si che lo troverei liberatorio! Calci nel culo e pugno dritto sui denti


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> E' passato un anno e mezzo,se avessi voluto avrei già agito.Mi fa rabbia dover tutelare una donna di poco valore.Quando ho scoperto il tutto ero incinta,lei e l'altra hanno solo girato il dito nella piaga facendomi sentire male più volte.Ho passato il mio tempo in ospedale,ho avuto vari malori,uno così grave da far fuoriuscire la schiuma da bocca ed ero incintaaaaaaa.Chi ha avuto pietà di me??? Chi??Le due stronze??Mio figlio non è stato un attimo sereno nella mia pancia,ha solo udito i pianti della madre.Però io devo avere rispetto per queste persone?!Mah!!


ah sono due? 
Fanculo 
prendile per i capelli e con l'altra mano cazzotti dritti nei denti


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> E' passato un anno e mezzo,se avessi voluto avrei già agito.Mi fa rabbia dover tutelare una donna di poco valore.Quando ho scoperto il tutto ero incinta,lei e l'altra hanno solo girato il dito nella piaga facendomi sentire male più volte.Ho passato il mio tempo in ospedale,ho avuto vari malori,uno così grave da far fuoriuscire la schiuma da bocca ed ero incintaaaaaaa.Chi ha avuto pietà di me??? Chi??Le due stronze??Mio figlio non è stato un attimo sereno nella mia pancia,ha solo udito i pianti della madre.Però io devo avere rispetto per queste persone?!Mah!!


Hai ragione guarda
anch'io tradita mentre ero incinta 
non l'ho mai incontrata ma forse forse sarebbe stato meglio
un calcio in culo e un cazzotto in faccia
brutta Troia di merda


----------



## celafarò (14 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Scusa magari l'hai già scritto... Ma a lei glieli hai tirati due bei cazzotti e due calci nel culo? Quello si che lo troverei liberatorio! Calci nel culo e pugno dritto sui denti


No,perchè sono una signora.Ma a furia di fare i signori prendiamo sempre le fregature.Loro felici ed io??Il mio bambino??Ma come??Molti di voi dicono che il bambino starebbe meglio con due genitori separati che in una farsa familiare. Ma è un discorso valido solo per i cornuti?!Perché le di lei figlie non starebero meglio nella verità??Scusate lo sfgo,ma rivivere certi ricordi fa male!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> No,perchè sono una signora.Ma a furia di fare i signori prendiamo sempre le fregature.Loro felici ed io??Il mio bambino??Ma come??Molti di voi dicono che il bambino starebbe meglio con due genitori separati che in una farsa familiare. Ma è un discorso valido solo per i cornuti?!Perché le di lei figlie non starebero meglio nella verità??Scusate lo sfgo,ma rivivere certi ricordi fa male!!



Vai e menala!

se hai bisogno di aiuto chiama che vengo io!


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Luglio 2013)

Io qualche volta ho la tentazione e il sogno di dire certe cosette a mio padre.

Chiaro che poi non lo faccio (almeno, finora mi sono trattenuta).
Quando un amico o amica mi esorta a stare tranquilla, mi incazzo, oh come mi incazzo. Io SONO tranquilla. Mi sfogo a parole, con gli amici.
Quelle volte in cui invece sono i miei amici a vedere l'ultima di mio padre e ad andare fuori di testa consigliandomi di dire e fare cose ultraterrene, io rimango insolitamente calma.

Potrei quindi consigliarti di andare a dire il tutto alle figlie. Poi loro lo riferirebbero a chi di dovere.
immaginati la scena.
Non ti sto prendendo in giro.
Immaginati la scena, e forse, chissà, si calmerà QUESTO tipo di pensiero in cuore.

Alla fine, tu detesti tuo marito che ti ha fatto tutto questo. Non ti serve davvero che l'altro marito e figlie e chissà chi soffrano. Non ti cambia nulla questa vendetta. Solo che non sai come altro far calmare la tua sofferenza.

Forse sarebbe il caso di prevedere un cambiamento di piani anticipato, se continua a farti così male...


----------



## celafarò (14 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Vai e menala!
> 
> se hai bisogno di aiuto chiama che vengo io!


Che senso hanno le mani addosso??Nonostante tutto non ho rancore per lei,delle volte penso che mi piacerebbe dire tutto a marito non perché il matrimonio si sfasci ( non è detto avvenga) ma per un bel confronto tra lui e quella sottospecie di uomo di mio marito.Sarebbe bello sentire cosa gli risponderebbe,cosa farebbe .Già lo immagino,piccolo piccolo,vigliacco qual è!!


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> No,perchè sono una signora.Ma a furia di fare i signori prendiamo sempre le fregature.Loro felici ed io??Il mio bambino??Ma come??Molti di voi dicono che il bambino starebbe meglio con due genitori separati che in una farsa familiare. Ma è un discorso valido solo per i cornuti?!Perché le di lei figlie non starebero meglio nella verità??Scusate lo sfgo,ma rivivere certi ricordi fa male!!



inutile parlare di loro.
Non sai come stanno perchè e percome.

Tu sai solo che la tua famiglia non è come doveva essere.
Che la tua gravidanza non è stata come volevi che fosse. E questo non riesci a passarci sopra (non dico che dovresti)

ma se non te ne fregasse più di lui, se tu non lo desiderassi e amassi, semplicemente, dopo un anno e passa forse non avresti questo dolore. A te fa male. Lo detesti per questo.
Come ti fa stare vivere con un uomo che detesti?
Così.


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Che senso hanno le mani addosso??Nonostante tutto non ho rancore per lei,delle volte penso che mi piacerebbe dire tutto a marito non perché il matrimonio si sfasci ( non è detto avvenga) *ma per un bel confronto tra lui e quella sottospecie di uomo di mio marito.Sarebbe bello sentire cosa gli risponderebbe,cosa farebbe .Già lo immagino,piccolo piccolo,vigliacco qual è*!!



Hai scelto di vivere con lui "in pace", per amore di tuo figlio. Scelta che con tutta probabilità avrei fatto anche io.
Ma ti stai negando di esprimere invece quello che vorresti.
Almeno, secondo me questo neretto è indicativo... tu ora non puoi perchè hai fatto una scelta, vorresti che ci fosse qualcun altro a dirgliene quattro. Vorresti poter demandare il compito.

Non sei in grado tu? Non puoi dirgli quello che vuoi?

La rabbia che ti tieni dentro sta bollendo...


----------



## sienne (14 Luglio 2013)

Ciao,

scusa, indirizzi la tua rabbia, verso le persone sbagliate. 
non sono loro, che hanno rovinato il tuo matrimonio ... ma tuo marito!

sienne


----------



## celafarò (14 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io qualche volta ho la tentazione e il sogno di dire certe cosette a mio padre.
> 
> Chiaro che poi non lo faccio (almeno, finora mi sono trattenuta).
> Quando un amico o amica mi esorta a stare tranquilla, mi incazzo, oh come mi incazzo. Io SONO tranquilla. Mi sfogo a parole, con gli amici.
> ...


Non è facile,non lo è. Ma devo mantenere la calma,raggiungere prima certi obiettivi e poi cambiare.Voglio poter dare a mio figlio il meglio che posso anche se si tratta di sacrificare me stessa.Glielo devo.


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Non è facile,non lo è. Ma devo mantenere la calma,raggiungere prima certi obiettivi e poi cambiare.Voglio poter dare a mio figlio il meglio che posso *anche se si tratta di sacrificare me stessa.Glielo devo.*



Sì.Comprendo il sentimento.

Ma vorrei poterti comunicare quello che io ho messo 5 anni a capire.
Una madre fuori di testa *non è* un prezzo equo, e non porta bene ai figli.


----------



## celafarò (14 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> scusa, indirizzi la tua rabbia, verso le persone sbagliate.
> non sono loro, che hanno rovinato il tuo matrimonio ... ma tuo marito!
> ...


Lo so,ne sono consapevole.Ma oggi sono arrabbiata a causa dell'altra,cioè quella non sposata,Chiedo venia!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Che senso hanno le mani addosso??Nonostante tutto non ho rancore per lei,delle volte penso che mi piacerebbe dire tutto a marito non perché il matrimonio si sfasci ( non è detto avvenga) ma per un bel confronto tra lui e quella sottospecie di uomo di mio marito.Sarebbe bello sentire cosa gli risponderebbe,cosa farebbe .Già lo immagino,piccolo piccolo,vigliacco qual è!!


Va beh allora insultala! Falla cagare sotto!


----------



## sienne (14 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Lo so,ne sono consapevole.Ma oggi sono arrabbiata a causa dell'altra,cioè quella non sposata,Chiedo venia!!


Ciao,

assolutamente, non ti devi scusare!!!!

ma, risparmia o canalizza queste energie per te e per tuo figlio.
tanto sai, dove vuoi arrivare e andare ... 

e vieni pure qui ... a sputare veleno ... a volte fa benissimo ... 

sienne


----------



## Tubarao (14 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Va beh allora insultala! Falla cagare sotto!


QUintì, Celafarò qui, già ha più problemi di un libro di geometria delle superiori; te ce metti pure tu co stì consigli un cincinin pericolosi, domani la leggiamo in cronaca


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Luglio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> QUintì, Celafarò qui, già ha più problemi di un libro di geometria delle superiori; te ce metti pure tu co stì consigli un cincinin pericolosi, domani la leggiamo in cronaca



Fratello sono in modalità "meniamoli tutti"!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Hai ragione guarda
> anch'io tradita mentre ero incinta
> non l'ho mai incontrata ma forse forse sarebbe stato meglio
> un calcio in culo e un cazzotto in faccia
> brutta Troia di merda


Io non vi capisco, davvvero


----------



## MK (14 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> La sua presenza mi è di grande aiuto,essendo rimasta completamente sola in una città sconosciuta grazie a lui.Al momento,preferisco continuare così.


Di grande aiuto come padre intendi? Allora che c'entra vostro figlio nella tua voglia di vendetta?


----------



## sienne (14 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Fratello sono in modalità "meniamoli tutti"!!!!!!!!!!


Ciao quintina,

mi chiedo a volte, da dove prendi questa energia. 

mi sono data il tempo fino a sta sera, di fare tutto quello di cui ho voglia e bisogno... 
per far fuoriuscire la rabbia, delusione ecc. che ho ... 
pensavo, che mi mettessi a litigare, a sputare veleno con tutti ... 
ma già dopo dieci minuti mi sono rotta ... ho preso le mie cose, e sono andata 
a prendermi una bella nuotata nel lago ... 

un po' ... ti invidio ...

sienne


----------



## sienne (14 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non vi capisco, davvvero


Ciao farfalla,

io riesco a capire bene ... non sono fatta così, ma capisco ...

un conto è contro di te. ma un altro, quando toccano anche il tuo "bimbo" ... 
è qualcosa, che ti toglie il respiro ... e ti sale l'acido ... proprio, perché è stato una donna ...

sienne


----------



## MK (14 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao farfalla,
> 
> io riesco a capire bene ... non sono fatta così, ma capisco ...
> 
> ...


Che c'entra il 'tuo' bimbo? Mica sono uomini sotto incantesimo.


----------



## Tebe (14 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non vi capisco, davvvero


a me fanno pure un po' paura anche.


----------



## sienne (14 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Che c'entra il 'tuo' bimbo? Mica sono uomini sotto incantesimo.


Ciao,

... il feto! ... sto parlando, che erano incinte! hanno passato una gravidanza d'inferno!

sienne


----------



## MK (14 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ... il feto! ... sto parlando, che erano incinte! hanno passato una gravidanza d'inferno!
> 
> sienne


Sì comprendo, ma la colpa è del padre, non di quello che arriva dall'esterno. E te lo dice una che ci è passata, la relazione è iniziata che nostra figlia aveva sei mesi ma sicuramente l'idea (e magari non solo quella) era nata molto prima.


----------



## sienne (14 Luglio 2013)

Ciao,

ci sono situazioni molto delicate ... 
io non ero incinta ...
ma l'altra, faceva regalini a mia figlia ... ecc. 

io ho rivolto la delusione verso di lui ... perché lui è il padre. 
lei, l'ho liquidata mentalmente con "donna mentecatta" che non ne vale la pena ... 

ma non siamo tutti uguali ... ma riesco a capire ... non toccare una MAMMA!
perché ... ti senti di aver fallito! non sei stata capace, di tutelare ... 

sienne


----------



## MK (14 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ci sono situazioni molto delicate ...
> io non ero incinta ...
> ...


Io ricordo come stavo quando li sapevo insieme con nostra figlia. Ma non stavo male per la bambina, stavo male per me stessa, il senso di fallimento non era nei confronti della famiglia (lo si può essere anche se si hanno compagni diversi) ma per non aver saputo riconoscere per tempo quello che stava succedendo. Quando me ne sono accorta era già troppo tardi. Poi i mentecatti esistono, uomini e donne.


----------



## sienne (14 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Sì comprendo, ma la colpa è del padre, non di quello che arriva dall'esterno. E te lo dice una che ci è passata, la relazione è iniziata che nostra figlia aveva sei mesi ma sicuramente l'idea (e magari non solo quella) era nata molto prima.


Ciao,

non ho capito, come l'altra è entrata in contatto con vostra figlia ... 
poiché di questo si tratta ... 

un conto è una situazione tra i genitori ... i figli lo vivono ... ma è una costa tra i genitori. 
ma è un altra, quando l'altra arriva direttamente ai tuoi figli ...

sienne


----------



## MK (14 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non ho capito, come l'altra è entrata in contatto con vostra figlia ...
> poiché di questo si tratta ...
> ...


Lei era l'amante poi è diventata la compagna. Se l'altra arriva direttamente ai figli... prima di sapere che è l'amante?


----------



## sienne (14 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Io ricordo come stavo quando li sapevo insieme con nostra figlia. Ma non stavo male per la bambina, stavo male per me stessa, il senso di fallimento non era nei confronti della famiglia (lo si può essere anche se si hanno compagni diversi) ma per non aver saputo riconoscere per tempo quello che stava succedendo. Quando me ne sono accorta era già troppo tardi. Poi i mentecatti esistono, uomini e donne.


Ciao,

non capisco ... sinceramente. 

se loro stavano assieme con vostra figlia ... allora era una cosa "ufficiale" ... 
cioè, lui non ti diceva ... ciao, ti vado a tradire con l'altra e porto con me, nostra figlia ... 

l'ultima frase non la intendo ... mi sembra ovvio, cosa mi vuoi dire? 

sienne


----------



## sienne (14 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Lei era l'amante poi è diventata la compagna. Se l'altra arriva direttamente ai figli... prima di sapere che è l'amante?


Ciao,

intendo, avvicinarsi a tua figlia ... mentre la madre non sa di essere tradita ... 
cioè, coinvolgere nel tradimento anche i figli ... 

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'unico che avtebbe dovuto porsele é il tuo compagno. Decidi di restare con lui e vuoi rovinare una famiglia per sentirti meglio? Io non lo capisco


peccato non poterti approvare


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> mah... se per te la serenità è vivere in una bugia... *secondo me loro stanno peggio della vostra coppia... non c'è sincerità e non c'è nulla... tutto basato sulla menzogna e sulle bugie... sorrisi falsi... non amore..*. molto meglio una brutta verità, che una bellissima bugia... almeno io la penso così... e il marito e i figli dell'altra mi farebbero pena!!


ma che ne sai tu?


----------



## MK (14 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> intendo, avvicinarsi a tua figlia ... mentre la madre non sa di essere tradita ...
> cioè, coinvolgere nel tradimento anche i figli ...
> ...


Ingraziarsela per arrivare al padre?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non vi capisco, davvvero



Non capisci perché non sei stata tradita da incinta

ovvio che il colpevole è lui! E non ci piove! Ma io, da donna, mi sentirei una vera merda a scopare con uno la cui donna è incinta. Io, da donna, mi sentivo una vera merda mentre mi scopavo il mio amore inglese mentre erano in attesa di adozione. E sinceramente mi aspettavo che lei perlomeno mi insultasse quando l'ha scoperto. Vero che era lui il responsabile. Ma io mi sentivo una vera merda lo stesso. E quando ho saputo che dopo un anno se l'era ripreso sono stata davvero felice per loro. Anche se ho avuto attacchi di nostalgia e malinconia... Ma sono contenta per loro che ce l'hanno fatta a superarla. Perché a volte vale la pena perdonare


----------



## Tebe (14 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Non capisci perché non sei stata tradita da incinta
> 
> ovvio che il colpevole è lui! E non ci piove! Ma io, da donna, mi sentirei una vera merda a scopare con uno la cui donna è incinta. Io, da donna, mi sentivo una vera merda mentre mi scopavo il mio amore inglese mentre erano in attesa di adozione. E sinceramente mi aspettavo che lei perlomeno mi insultasse quando l'ha scoperto. Vero che era lui il responsabile. Ma io mi sentivo una vera merda lo stesso. E quando ho saputo che dopo un anno se l'era ripreso sono stata davvero felice per loro. Anche se ho avuto attacchi di nostalgia e malinconia... Ma sono contenta per loro che ce l'hanno fatta a superarla. Perché a volte vale la pena perdonare


per citare Perplesso...
la fisica quantistica dei buchi neri mi è più chiara.


----------



## sienne (14 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Ingraziarsela per arrivare al padre?



Ciao,

probabilmente, sto partendo troppo dalla mia storia ... sry. 

quello che stai chiedendo, ci può anche stare. forse, non so se esistono donne così ... buhh. 

loro lavoravano nella stessa azienda, perciò non potevano fare il passo,
di andare a vivere assieme ... ma facevano piani ecc. nel frattempo che si frequentavano, 
lei si avvicinava a "nostra" figlia ... perché, dovevo essere sostituita anche come madre ...

beh ... dimmi quello che vuoi ... ti sale un qualcosa, che tocca l'essere mamma ... 
che alla fine, poco centra col tradimento ... diventa una cosa tra due donne ... 
e per me, lei è una mentecatta (come lui, non credere), perché per un suo fine, non si 
è frenata difronte a niente ... mah, molto intelligente, non può essere ... 
è l'ABC ... che il benessere dei bimbi non si tocca ... e che cavolo! 

sienne


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> per citare Perplesso...
> la fisica quantistica dei buchi neri mi è più chiara.



Cosa non ti è chiaro?


----------



## Tebe (14 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Cosa non ti è chiaro?



perchè fare qualcosa che ti fa sentire una merda mentre lo fai


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> perchè fare qualcosa che ti fa sentire una merda mentre lo fai


perché lui era il mio grande amore e non gli resistevo


----------



## Flavia (14 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Che c'entra il 'tuo' bimbo?* Mica sono uomini sotto incantesimo*.


in genere ci si trincera
dietro la scusa 
di circonvenzione di incapace


----------



## MK (14 Luglio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> in genere ci si trincera
> dietro la scusa
> di circonvenzione di incapace


. Poi che qualche insulto sia partito anche a me, beh sono umana. Ma se qualcuno arriva dall'esterno significa che la porta così chiusa non era.


----------



## Flavia (14 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> . Poi che qualche insulto sia partito anche a me, beh sono umana. Ma se qualcuno arriva dall'esterno significa che la porta così chiusa non era.


infatti
ma una volta
una sola volta
vorrei leggere
ho rotto i denti a lui,
e poi strappato tutti 
i capelli a lei
capisco la rabbia,
e il perchè si debba 
canalizzarla sulla/sul facocera/o
ma quando si parla di vendicarsi
per far stare male altri bambini
questo no!


----------



## MK (14 Luglio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> infatti
> ma una volta
> una sola volta
> vorrei leggere
> ...


Capisco la voglia di agire per tirare fuori il dolore e far sì che smetta di roderci dentro, ma spostarlo su qualcun'altro non lo fa diminuire, anzi...


----------



## sienne (14 Luglio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> infatti
> ma una volta
> una sola volta
> vorrei leggere
> ...


Ciao,

lei, lo ha detto ... che è solo un desiderio ... che non lo farà ... 

credo, che questo desiderio deriva proprio dal fatto, 
che è stato fatto male al suo di bambino ... durante la gravidanza ... 

sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Capisco la voglia di agire per tirare fuori il dolore e far sì che smetta di roderci dentro, ma spostarlo su qualcun'altro non lo fa diminuire, anzi...



Concordo.

Solo che Celafarò si impone di vivere in una situazione che forse invece è troppo per lei.
Ingoia la rabbia verso il marito, e comincia a sognare che qualcun altro gliela faccia pagare... comincia a sognare di fare qualcosa d'altro, contro qualcun altro, visto che per suo figlio è immobilizzata.

Non penso che lo farebbe davvero, a parte che l'ha scritto e ripetuto che non lo farà.


----------



## Flavia (14 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Capisco la voglia di agire per tirare fuori il dolore e far sì che smetta di roderci dentro, ma spostarlo su qualcun'altro non lo fa diminuire, anzi...


infatti
e poi la vendetta
non porta nulla di buono
mai


----------



## MK (14 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Concordo.
> 
> Solo che Celafarò si impone di vivere in una situazione che forse invece è troppo per lei.
> *Ingoia la rabbia verso il marito*, e comincia a sognare che qualcun altro gliela faccia pagare... comincia a sognare di fare qualcosa d'altro, contro qualcun altro, visto che per suo figlio è immobilizzata.
> ...


Sì, una situazione troppo pesante da sopportare.


----------



## Flavia (14 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> lei, lo ha detto ... che è solo un desiderio ... che non lo farà ...
> 
> ...


si, certo lo capisco che è solo
uno di quei pensieri strampalati
che ti attraversano la mente
quando stai male 
e non sai a cosa aggrapparti
per stare a galla
sapessi quante ne ho fatti io
(mai messo in atto nemmeno uno)


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> perché lui era il mio grande amore e non gli resistevo


insomma una dichiarazione di resa.   del tipo,la mia mente è nelle sue mani ed il mio corpo va dietro di conseguenza.

sicura fosse non un grande amore ma una grande dipendenza?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> insomma una dichiarazione di resa.   del tipo,la mia mente è nelle sue mani ed il mio corpo va dietro di conseguenza.
> 
> sicura fosse non un grande amore ma una grande dipendenza?



Era il mio grande amore di quando avevo 20 anni. Pensavo fosse l'amore della mia vita, una storia finita per via della distanza, ma ero convinta che se fossimo stati vicini non sarebbe finita mai. Me lo sono ritrovata davanti e piangendo mi ha chiesto perdono perché non aveva retto (era stato lui a mollare il colpo). Mi ha detto che non mi aveva mai dimenticata. Che se avesse potuto tornare indietro avrebbe cambiato tutto. E poi mi ha baciata e io non ho capito più niente. Credevo che il tempo fosse tornato indietro. Ma credevo anche che poi non l'avrei più rivisto. E invece cominciò a seguirmi per tutti i convegni a cui andavo. Nel mezzo c'era stata l'adozione.... Io davvero mi sentivo una merda nei confronti di lei. Ma lui era lui, non era uno qualunque. Io l'avevo amato tantissimo.


----------



## Tebe (14 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> perché lui era il mio grande amore e non gli resistevo




Il punto è che non eri tu quella che si doveva sentire una merda, ma lui.
Tu, eventualmente dovevi sentirti una merda nei confronti del tuo compagno.
Ripeto sempre che ognuno è totalmente responsabile dei propri compagni, non quelli degli altri.

Farsene carico è semplicemente assurdo.
Se a me una cosa fa stare male e mi fa sentire sporca, non la faccio.
Si chiama autolesionismo. Non è che siamo degli animali che seguiamo solo gli istinti.


----------



## Tebe (14 Luglio 2013)

Madonna Quinti.
Ma fai l'abbonamento annuale degli amori sfigati o il decennale?
fare un settimanale e basta?


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Era il mio grande amore di quando avevo 20 anni. Pensavo fosse l'amore della mia vita, una storia finita per via della distanza, ma ero convinta che se fossimo stati vicini non sarebbe finita mai. Me lo sono ritrovata davanti e piangendo mi ha chiesto perdono perché non aveva retto (era stato lui a mollare il colpo). Mi ha detto che non mi aveva mai dimenticata. Che se avesse potuto tornare indietro avrebbe cambiato tutto. E poi mi ha baciata e io non ho capito più niente. Credevo che il tempo fosse tornato indietro. Ma credevo anche che poi non l'avrei più rivisto. E invece cominciò a seguirmi per tutti i convegni a cui andavo. Nel mezzo c'era stata l'adozione.... Io davvero mi sentivo una merda nei confronti di lei. Ma lui era lui, non era uno qualunque. Io l'avevo amato tantissimo.


e le endorfine si spandono nell'aria......ha una sua bellezza la cosa.

per ricollegarsi al 3d sull'amare più persone,basterebbe essere coscienti che certe persone non escono mai del tutto dalle nostre vite.


----------



## devastata (14 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Sono fortemente tentata di contattare il marito dell'ex amante di mio marito e spifferargli tutto. E' decorso già un anno,quindi non parlo sulla scia dell'impulso.Mi chiedo per quale ragione la mia coppia debba essere rovinata mentre lei continua,ipocritamente,a dedicare frasi melensi al marito tradito.Mi chiedo perché mio figlio debba subire le conseguenze di una famiglia disastrata,mentre le figlie vivono serene.Perchè?! Io stessa risponderei a me stessa che non vale la pena sporcarsi le mani,ma un po' di giustizia quando?!


Ciao cara, ti ho pensato tante volte con il tuo silenzio, no, non farlo, sii superiore alla squallida ed a tuo marito, io mi sono persino pentita di averle parlato due volte al telefono, alla piccolina, avrei fatto molto molto meglio ad ignorarla da subito, tanto il nostro dolore non cambia.

Le sue figlie non hanno colpa, anzi, rispetto al tuo hanno la sfortuna di avere una mamma un pò troia, cosa di non poco conto.

Se è destino pagherà prima o poi.

Tu pensa a stare bene, a tuo figlio, e soprattutto se non riesci a dimenticare pensa ad un futuro migliore per voi due.

Lascia perdere la squallida, dimenticala.


----------



## celafarò (14 Luglio 2013)

Vorrei precisare nuovamente che, a distanza di un anno e mezzo,non ho mai detto nulla a suo marito,pur avendo migliaia di occasioni.Se non l'ho fatto nel momento in cui dolore e rabbia erano all'apice,come si può pensare che decida di farlo ora?!E' dura vivere con un uomo che ti ha fatto tutto questo,è dura dare una possibilità a chi ti ha tradito in tutti i sensi.E' dura vedere una donna incinta con quella luce negli occhi e quel sorriso sulle labbra, tutte cose che non ho mai avuto. Durante la gravidanza,i miei occhi erano spenti,vi si leggeva solo un profondo dolore.Mio figlio è nato nella m...,da madre è difficile tollerarlo.Sicuramente a loro volta avranno desiderato che lo perdessi,una di certo.Che donne sono?!Che persone sono?!Nonostante tutto non riesco a liberarmene.Non parlo di quella sposata,ma dell'altra.E' ossessionata,continua a scrivere ovunque che il loro amore trionferà superando le difficoltà del momento(ossia io e mio figlio).Non tollero più quest'atteggiamento.Mio marito si giustifica dicendo che non saprebbe cosa fare,che non posso prendermela con lui se lei insiste.Invece sì.E' lui ad aver creato questa situazione ed è sempre lui che non vi ha posto rimedio.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il punto è che non eri tu quella che si doveva sentire una merda, ma lui.
> Tu, eventualmente dovevi sentirti una merda nei confronti del tuo compagno.
> Ripeto sempre che ognuno è totalmente responsabile dei propri compagni, non quelli degli altri.
> 
> ...


eh lo so, è quello che mi dicevano tutti quando sono arrivata qui.
lui si sentiva in colpa
io mi sentivo in colpa
era un macello
Ci sentivamo tutti in colpa
lui poi... Scoppiava a piangere disperato pensando al bimbo e a come lo trascurava perché pensava sempre a me
Una volta è scoppiato a piangere perché mi ha raccontato che non le aveva fatto il regalo di compleanno perché era uscito per comprarlo e poi invece aveva telefonato a me, e lei c'era rimasta malissimo quando lui non le aveva dato nessun regalo 
erano pianti continui
 autolesionismo, si


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Vorrei precisare nuovamente che, a distanza di un anno e mezzo,non ho mai detto nulla a suo marito,pur avendo migliaia di occasioni.Se non l'ho fatto nel momento in cui dolore e rabbia erano all'apice,come si può pensare che decida di farlo ora?!E' dura vivere con un uomo che ti ha fatto tutto questo,è dura dare una possibilità a chi ti ha tradito in tutti i sensi.E' dura vedere una donna incinta con quella luce negli occhi e quel sorriso sulle labbra, tutte cose che non ho mai avuto. Durante la gravidanza,i miei occhi erano spenti,vi si leggeva solo un profondo dolore.Mio figlio è nato nella m...,da madre è difficile tollerarlo.Sicuramente a loro volta avranno desiderato che lo perdessi,una di certo.Che donne sono?!Che persone sono?!Nonostante tutto non riesco a liberarmene.Non parlo di quello sposata,ma dell'altra.E' ossessionata,continua a scrivere ovunque che il loro amore trionferà superando le difficoltà del momento(ossia io e mio figlio).Non tollero più quest'atteggiamento.Mio marito si giustifica dicendo che non saprebbe cosa fare,che non posso prendermela con lui se lei insiste.Invece sì.E' lui ad aver creato questa situazione ed è sempre lui che non vi ha posto rimedio.


e tu non ti curar più di loro e pensa solo al momento in cui te ne andrai e sarai libera.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Vorrei precisare nuovamente che, a distanza di un anno e mezzo,non ho mai detto nulla a suo marito,pur avendo migliaia di occasioni.Se non l'ho fatto nel momento in cui dolore e rabbia erano all'apice,come si può pensare che decida di farlo ora?!E' dura vivere con un uomo che ti ha fatto tutto questo,è dura dare una possibilità a chi ti ha tradito in tutti i sensi.E' dura vedere una donna incinta con quella luce negli occhi e quel sorriso sulle labbra, tutte cose che non ho mai avuto. Durante la gravidanza,i miei occhi erano spenti,vi si leggeva solo un profondo dolore.Mio figlio è nato nella m...,da madre è difficile tollerarlo.Sicuramente a loro volta avranno desiderato che lo perdessi,una di certo.Che donne sono?!Che persone sono?!Nonostante tutto non riesco a liberarmene.Non parlo di quella sposata,ma dell'altra.E' ossessionata,continua a scrivere ovunque che il loro amore trionferà superando le difficoltà del momento(ossia io e mio figlio).Non tollero più quest'atteggiamento.Mio marito si giustifica dicendo che non saprebbe cosa fare,che non posso prendermela con lui se lei insiste.Invece sì.E' lui ad aver creato questa situazione ed è sempre lui che non vi ha posto rimedio.


Ti capisco benissimo. È anche per questo motivo che 4 anni dopo ho deciso di avere un altro bimbo. Volevo una gravidanza normale, come quelle di tutte le altre donne. Io volevo solo una vita normale. Anche adesso, se mi chiedessero: Quinty che cazzo vuoi dalla vita? Io risponderei che voglio una vita normale, come le persone normali...


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Non capisci perché non sei stata tradita da incinta
> 
> ovvio che il colpevole è lui! E non ci piove! Ma io, da donna, mi sentirei una vera merda a scopare con uno la cui donna è incinta. Io, da donna, mi sentivo una vera merda mentre mi scopavo il mio amore inglese mentre erano in attesa di adozione. E sinceramente mi aspettavo che lei perlomeno mi insultasse quando l'ha scoperto. Vero che era lui il responsabile. Ma io mi sentivo una vera merda lo stesso. E quando ho saputo che dopo un anno se l'era ripreso sono stata davvero felice per loro. Anche se ho avuto attacchi di nostalgia e malinconia... Ma sono contenta per loro che ce l'hanno fatta a superarla. Perché a volte vale la pena perdonare


E sai per certo che non si sentisse una merda? E sai per certo che sapesse che eri incinta?
Non lo so. Le volte che ho sospettato o avuto paura che mio narito mi tradisse di chi fosse lei non me ne poteva fregare di meno....


----------



## celafarò (14 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Ti capisco benissimo. È anche per questo motivo che 4 anni dopo ho deciso di avere un altro bimbo. Volevo una gravidanza normale, come quelle di tutte le altre donne. Io volevo solo una vita normale. Anche adesso, se mi chiedessero: Quinty che cazzo vuoi dalla vita? Io risponderei che voglio una vita normale, come le persone normali...


E' vero,anch'io.Volevo chiederti se il secondo bambino è figlio del fedifrago.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E sai per certo che non si sentisse una merda? E sai per certo che sapesse che eri incinta?
> Non lo so. Le volte che ho sospettato o avuto paura che mio narito mi tradisse di chi fosse lei non me ne poteva fregare di meno....



Si lo so, perché alla terza volta l'ho chiamata perché volevo sapere la sua versione. E lei faceva pure la figa


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> E' vero,anch'io.Volevo chiederti se il secondo bambino è figlio del fedifrago.


si è sua


----------



## celafarò (14 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> si è sua


Quindi siete riusciti a ricostruire?!


----------



## Tebe (14 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Vorrei precisare nuovamente che, a distanza di un anno e mezzo,non ho mai detto nulla a suo marito,pur avendo migliaia di occasioni.Se non l'ho fatto nel momento in cui dolore e rabbia erano all'apice,come si può pensare che decida di farlo ora?!E' dura vivere con un uomo che ti ha fatto tutto questo,è dura dare una possibilità a chi ti ha tradito in tutti i sensi.E' dura vedere una donna incinta con quella luce negli occhi e quel sorriso sulle labbra, tutte cose che non ho mai avuto. Durante la gravidanza,i miei occhi erano spenti,vi si leggeva solo un profondo dolore.Mio figlio è nato nella m...,da madre è difficile tollerarlo.Sicuramente a loro volta avranno desiderato che lo perdessi,una di certo.Che donne sono?!Che persone sono?!Nonostante tutto non riesco a liberarmene.Non parlo di quella sposata,ma dell'altra.E' ossessionata,continua a scrivere ovunque che il loro amore trionferà superando le difficoltà del momento(ossia io e mio figlio).Non tollero più quest'atteggiamento.Mio marito si giustifica dicendo che non saprebbe cosa fare,che non posso prendermela con lui se lei insiste.Invece sì.E' lui ad aver creato questa situazione ed è sempre lui che non vi ha posto rimedio.


Ok. D'accordo.
Tutto giusto. Hai ragione. Ok.
E quindi?
Bisogna andare avanti cazzo.
E' come  seppellire qualcosa e continuare ogni giorni a disseppellirlo.
E non è che un cadavere ringiovanisce.
marcisce e puzza. Impesta l'aria. Ed è pieno di batteri e tossine.
Chi sano di mente farebbe  una cosa del genere?

Quello che è stato è il cadavere, trova la forza di lasciarlo dov'è e smetti di tornare indietro.
Non serve a nulla. A niente.
Se non ad auto alimentarti di rabbia sempre di più.
Ti avvelena tornare indietro. Sono circoli viziosi che solo tu puoi spezzare.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Quindi siete riusciti a ricostruire?!



Cara... Mi piacerebbe dirti di si... Per un po' è stato così... Per un po' di anni siamo stati felici... Poi però sono subentrati altri problemi e ho cominciato a tradirlo io


----------



## sienne (14 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ok. D'accordo.
> Tutto giusto. Hai ragione. Ok.
> E quindi?
> Bisogna andare avanti cazzo.
> ...


Ciao Tebe,

giustissimo!

ma come fai, se l'altra continua a rompere?
se l'altra non vuole uscire dalla loro vita? 

certo, te la prendi con lui ... e lui non sa come fare (che frottola) ... 
non ce la fai, ad uscirne ... 

sienne


----------



## devastata (14 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> No,perchè sono una signora.Ma a furia di fare i signori prendiamo sempre le fregature.Loro felici ed io??Il mio bambino??Ma come??Molti di voi dicono che il bambino starebbe meglio con due genitori separati che in una farsa familiare. Ma è un discorso valido solo per i cornuti?!Perché le di lei* figlie non starebero meglio nella verità??Scusate lo sfgo,ma rivivere certi ricordi fa male!!*


*
*


Le mie figlie, due su tre, purtroppo lo hanno saputo, non da me, e ancora oggi avrei preferito non lo avessero mai scoperto.

Solo i traditori pensano che non siano cose che incidano nei rapporti tra figli e genitore che tradisce, invece la loro stima nei confronti di chi lo fa si annulla, e non per colpa del tradito, lo capisco da come guardano il padre e da certe frasi dette a metà, non accettano più nessun consiglio e tanto meno rimprovero dal padre, che ormai si guarda bene dal farne. I figli devono essere educati dai genitori, e soprattutto osservano e capiscono.


----------



## celafarò (14 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ok. D'accordo.
> Tutto giusto. Hai ragione. Ok.
> E quindi?
> Bisogna andare avanti cazzo.
> ...


Questo lo so,è facile a dirsi,difficile attuarlo.L'unica cosa che posso dirti è che mi impegno,che riesco anche per tempi relativamente lunghi.Di contro,però,converrai che non sono io a riesumare il cadavere.Nella fattispecie,sono le situazioni irrisolte da mio marito a ripresentarsi vive e vegete.Se devo lottare con un'ex che urla il suo folle amore,che parla di anime legate dal destino,nonostante le sia stato detto che avremmo provveduto a denunciarla,non deve meravigliare se entro in agitazione.Qui qualcuno ha un serio problema, o mio marito o la sua ex.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Questo lo so,è facile a dirsi,difficile attuarlo.L'unica cosa che posso dirti è che mi impegno,che riesco anche per tempi relativamente lunghi.Di contro,però,converrai che non sono io a riesumare il cadavere.Nella fattispecie,sono le situazioni irrisolte da mio marito a ripresentarsi vive e vegete.Se devo lottare con un'ex che urla il suo folle amore,che parla di anime legate dal destino,nonostante le sia stato detto che avremmo provveduto a denunciarla,non deve meravigliare se entro in agitazione.Qui qualcuno ha un serio problema, o mio marito o la sua ex.



Denunciala


----------



## celafarò (14 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Denunciala


la signorina è furba, non indica chiaramente il nome dell'uomo in questione,ma ripropone tutto di lui.I suoi hobby,le sue canzoni,pensa che ha perfino scritto un post nel giorno del loro anniversario per fargli gli auguri.Mi e vi chiedo:è normale??


----------



## sienne (14 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Questo lo so,è facile a dirsi,difficile attuarlo.L'unica cosa che posso dirti è che mi impegno,che riesco anche per tempi relativamente lunghi.Di contro,però,converrai che non sono io a riesumare il cadavere.Nella fattispecie,sono le situazioni irrisolte da mio marito a ripresentarsi vive e vegete.Se devo lottare con un'ex che urla il suo folle amore,che parla di anime legate dal destino,nonostante le sia stato detto che avremmo provveduto a denunciarla,non deve meravigliare se entro in agitazione.Qui qualcuno ha un serio problema, o mio marito o la sua ex.



Ciao,

come è stato detto. Solo lui? Voi assieme? Tu? 

perché, non mi sembra tanto sano/normale ... 
non so ... qualcosa l'alimenta a credere diversamente ... 

sienne


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Questo lo so,è facile a dirsi,difficile attuarlo.L'unica cosa che posso dirti è che mi impegno,che riesco anche per tempi relativamente lunghi.Di contro,però,converrai che non sono io a riesumare il cadavere.Nella fattispecie,sono le situazioni irrisolte da mio marito a ripresentarsi vive e vegete.Se devo lottare con un'ex che urla il suo folle amore,che parla di anime legate dal destino,nonostante le sia stato detto che avremmo provveduto a denunciarla,non deve meravigliare se entro in agitazione.Qui qualcuno ha un serio problema, o mio marito o la sua ex.


mah...una denuncia per stalking non costa denaro.

anzi,magari esce fuori un risarcimento danni


----------



## celafarò (14 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> come è stato detto. Solo lui? Voi assieme? Tu?
> 
> ...


L'ho scritto sopra,era un periodo di tranquillità e quiete. Tu come reagiresti dinanzi ad un simile atteggiamento?


----------



## celafarò (14 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah...una denuncia per stalking non costa denaro.
> 
> anzi,magari esce fuori un risarcimento danni


Non vi sono i preupposti per una denuncia altrimenti l'avremmo già fatto.


----------



## Tebe (14 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Questo lo so,è facile a dirsi,difficile attuarlo.L'unica cosa che posso dirti è che mi impegno,che riesco anche per tempi relativamente lunghi.Di contro,però,converrai che non sono io a riesumare il cadavere.Nella fattispecie,sono le situazioni irrisolte da mio marito a ripresentarsi vive e vegete.Se devo lottare con un'ex che urla il suo folle amore,che parla di anime legate dal destino,nonostante le sia stato detto che avremmo provveduto a denunciarla,non deve meravigliare se entro in agitazione.Qui qualcuno ha un serio problema, o mio marito o la sua ex.


per capire...tu come fai a sapere che lei urla il suo folle amore e tutto l'allegro circo per lui?

anime legate dal destino? Si parla di bdsm?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> la signorina è furba, non indica chiaramente il nome dell'uomo in questione,ma ripropone tutto di lui.I suoi hobby,le sue canzoni,pensa che ha perfino scritto un post nel giorno del loro anniversario per fargli gli auguri.Mi e vi chiedo:è normale??



Ma dove scrive queste cose? Su facebook?


----------



## sienne (14 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> L'ho scritto sopra,era un periodo di tranquillità e quiete. Tu come reagiresti dinanzi ad un simile atteggiamento?


Ciao 

mi sono spiegata male. Intendevo, a lei, chi e come è stato detto, 
che doveva smetterla, che è finita ... 
o lui, lascia qualche spiraglio aperto ... o lei, qualcosa non apposto ha. 

io? non mi piacerebbe, per nulla ... metterei sotto torchio il mio compagno ...
dovrebbe fare qualcosa immediatamente ... non tollererei una cosa del genere.

sienne


----------



## celafarò (14 Luglio 2013)

Forse è per questo che oggi mi è balenato il pensiero di spifferare tutto.Non ne posso più,sento continuamente minacciata la mia  serenità e quella di mio figlio.Desidero solo godermi il bambino in santa pace senza dover vivere nel terrore di condividere la casa con un uomo che continua a farci del male.


----------



## sienne (14 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Forse è per questo che oggi mi è balenato il pensiero di spifferare tutto.Non ne posso più,sento continuamente minacciata la mia  serenità e quella di mio figlio.Desidero solo godermi il bambino in santa pace senza dover vivere nel terrore di condividere la casa con un uomo che continua a farci del male.


Ciao,

non capisco. 

chi fa cosa ... è lei? o è lui? ... o sono entrambi? ...
si stava parlando di lei ... ora lui che centra in questo?

sienne


----------



## celafarò (15 Luglio 2013)

Ha provato a contattarlo in tutti i modi,anche sotto falso nome, lui le ha sempre risposto che l'avrebbe denunciata. Ora ha finito con lo scrivere ovunque in internet queste frasi assurde.Non si può denunciare una persona che scrive frasi d'amore a un destinatario ignotvviamente,ci sonomille riferimenti che fanno capire che si tratta di lui.


----------



## sienne (15 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Ha provato a contattarlo in tutti i modi,anche sotto falso nome, lui le ha sempre risposto che l'avrebbe denunciata. Ora ha finito con lo scrivere ovunque in internet queste frasi assurde.Non si può denunciare una persona che scrive frasi d'amore a un destinatario ignotvviamente,ci sonomille riferimenti che fanno capire che si tratta di lui.


Ciao,

cara, se hai lui sulla tua parte, cioè, se sai che è un problema di lei ... 
lasciala perdere! non darci caso! tu e tuo marito, dovreste quasi mettervi a ridere ...
non mi sembra "pericoloso", una che si mette a scrivere frasi di affetto su internet ... 

sienne


----------



## devastata (15 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Ha provato a contattarlo in tutti i modi,anche sotto falso nome, lui le ha sempre risposto che l'avrebbe denunciata. Ora ha finito con lo scrivere ovunque in internet queste frasi assurde.Non si può denunciare una persona che scrive frasi d'amore a un destinatario ignotvviamente,ci sonomille riferimenti che fanno capire che si tratta di lui.




Considerando che ti ha tradita conoscendola tramite internet, beh, io gli impedirei che usare il pc, nel mio caso ho sequestrato il cellulare a mio marito, visto che loro si sentivano solo tramite quello. Non ha fatto una piega e sostiene addirittura di vivere bene e meglio senza quell'arnese schifoso causa, dico io, di molteplici occasioni di tradimento, si, perchè senza l'assiduità di sentirsi venti volte al giorno e sempre, si sarebbe stanca prima, lei.

Se non gli sta bene se ne può andare da casa oggi stesso. Io ormai vivo benissimo con me stessa, lui è un optional, un passatempo piacevole ma non indispensabile.


----------



## perplesso (15 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Non vi sono i preupposti per una denuncia altrimenti l'avremmo già fatto.


se la tipa è ossessiva,cerca in tutti i modi di contattarvi anche sapendo di essere sgadita,fa riferimenti chiari e precisi a tuo marito (non serve che metta nome-cognome-codice fiscale,basta che metta riferimenti inequivoci a lui)...beh gli estremi per la denuncia ce li avete.

servirà in sè a poco,però almeno date un segnale forte


----------



## celafarò (15 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Considerando che ti ha tradita conoscendola tramite internet, beh, io gli impedirei che usare il pc, nel mio caso ho sequestrato il cellulare a mio marito, visto che loro si sentivano solo tramite quello. Non ha fatto una piega e sostiene addirittura di vivere bene e meglio senza quell'arnese schifoso causa, dico io, di molteplici occasioni di tradimento, si, perchè senza l'assiduità di sentirsi venti volte al giorno e sempre, si sarebbe stanca prima, lei.
> 
> Se non gli sta bene se ne può andare da casa oggi stesso. Io ormai vivo benissimo con me stessa, lui è un optional, un passatempo piacevole ma non indispensabile.


Mio marito non usa più il pc.La tipa della quale parlo non è quella che ha conosciuto in rete,ma la sua ex.Una donna di quasi quarantanni sola come un cane.Il suo stile ricorda molto quello di una liceale emarginata degli anni ottanta.Sarà l'incapacità di trovare un uomo,sarà un problema psicologico,fatto sta che la cosa non mi fa vivere bene.Mio marito ne viene a conoscenza tramite me perché chiedo lumi sulla questione.E' anche vero che se ci fosse qualcosa,dubito che le permetterebbe di scriverlo nel web.


----------



## devastata (15 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Mio marito non usa più il pc.La tipa della quale parlo non è quella che ha conosciuto in rete,ma la sua ex.Una donna di quasi quarantanni sola come un cane.Il suo stile ricorda molto quello di una liceale emarginata degli anni ottanta.Sarà l'incapacità di trovare un uomo,sarà un problema psicologico,fatto sta che la cosa non mi fa vivere bene.Mio marito ne viene a conoscenza tramite me perché chiedo lumi sulla questione.E' anche vero che se ci fosse qualcosa,dubito che le permetterebbe di scriverlo nel web.


In questo sei tu che devi smettere subito di leggerla, devi considerarle meno di zero, morta e sepolta.

Non devi più fare domande a tuo marito, ma devi osservare come si comporta lui con te e con tuo figlio, deve darti tutto il suo tempo e tutte le attenzioni, sempre bastino a ricostruire, so che è quasi impossibile, nel tuo caso aggravato dal fatto di averti rovinato uno dei più bei periodi per una donna.


----------



## celafarò (15 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> In questo sei tu che devi smettere subito di leggerla, devi considerarle meno di zero, morta e sepolta.
> 
> Non devi più fare domande a tuo marito, ma devi osservare come si comporta lui con te e con tuo figlio, deve darti tutto il suo tempo e tutte le attenzioni, sempre bastino a ricostruire, so che è quasi impossibile, nel tuo caso aggravato dal fatto di averti rovinato uno dei più bei periodi per una donna.


Sono le stesse parole di mio marito,dice sempre che devo vedere come si sta comportando ora e di lasciar perdere quella persona che,evidentemente,non sta bene.Purtroppo,però,insinua in me il dubbio,la paura,l'angoscia.


----------



## devastata (15 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Sono le stesse parole di mio marito,dice sempre che devo vedere come si sta comportando ora e di lasciar perdere quella persona che,evidentemente,non sta bene.Purtroppo,però,insinua in me il dubbio,la paura,l'angoscia.


Intanto devi capire se ami ancora tuo marito, se puoi ancora fidarti di lui, se si, smettila di leggere quello che scrive la squallida, ovunque lo faccia, e fai tutto il possibile per vivere bene il presente, domani si vedrà, tu sei ancora giovane.
Spremilo come un limone, in tutti i sensi.


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Intanto devi capire se ami ancora tuo marito, se puoi ancora *fidarti* di lui, se si, smettila di leggere quello che scrive la squallida, ovunque lo faccia, e fai tutto il possibile per vivere bene il presente, domani si vedrà, tu sei ancora giovane.
> Spremilo come un limone, in tutti i sensi.


maledetta fiducia.... è proprio difficile... :blank:


----------



## devastata (15 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> maledetta fiducia.... è proprio difficile... :blank:


In certi casi addirittura impossibile, si diventa cinici e menegreghisti, indifferenti, una volta assorbito il colpo.


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> In certi casi addirittura impossibile, si diventa cinici e menegreghisti, indifferenti, una volta assorbito il colpo.


ancora peggio quando lo si diventa col mondo intero.... :sad:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> La trovo cattiveria gratuita. Non conosci le mie ragioni,ma giudichi e sottolinei che merito di tutto.Credo di aver già dato, in termini di sofferenza, in questo matrimonio.A differenza di mio marito che agisce alle spalle,sono onesta,lui conosce sia i miei sentimenti,sia le ragioni che mi spingono a stare con lui.


Non nego che il tradimento crei sofferenza, ma il tuo modo di agire lo fa altrettanto, nei confronti di altri. Ci metti il peso morto, la zavorra, la palla al piede. Per ragioni che vanno al di là di una semplice rivalsa. Se non hai avuto il marito fedele, che soffra in eterno la tua presenza, l'istanza di controllo suprema, il fiato nel collo per ogni cosa che fa. Aggiungi alla sua colpa la pena senza aver sentenziato quanto duri, infatti penso che gli hai dato l'ergastolo.

Capisco le tue ragioni, sapessi quante volte ho massacrato mentalmente chi mi ha tradito. Splatter mentali che hanno inondato i fiumi di rabbia con sangue e dolore. Ma poi per cosa? Per uccidere ogni sentimento, ogni fiamma di vita in me stesso? Per non fidarmi più di nessuno? Per non credere in una vita migliore?

Ieri ho letto una frase che mi ha colpito in questo senso: Non possiamo pretendere che cambi qualcosa se facciamo sempre le stesse cose. Ho sempre cambiato, ma mi sono chiesto perché non mi capita quel che capita a tutti? Perché posso vivere serenamente nel caos più totale, perché mi posso fidare chi non merita un briciolo della mia attenzione?

Perché mi fido di me stesso! Sono convinto ed è matematico, che in vita mia sbaglierò solo una valutazione, e forse neanche: quella che mi ucciderà.

Se tu vuoi che cambi qualcosa, comincia a fidare te stessa e cerca di cambiare musica!


----------



## ferita (15 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Sono fortemente tentata di contattare il marito dell'ex amante di mio marito e spifferargli tutto. E' decorso già un anno,quindi non parlo sulla scia dell'impulso.Mi chiedo per quale ragione la mia coppia debba essere rovinata mentre lei continua,ipocritamente,a dedicare frasi melensi al marito tradito.Mi chiedo perché mio figlio debba subire le conseguenze di una famiglia disastrata,mentre le figlie vivono serene.Perchè?! Io stessa risponderei a me stessa che non vale la pena sporcarsi le mani,ma un po' di giustizia quando?!



Anche io penso che non è giusto che lei vive traquillamente nella sua famiglia perchè ovviamente suo marito non sa nulla, mentre la mia vita è stata devastata.
A meno che non scopro che la storia continua non dirò nulla, ma in caso contrario il marito sarà messo subito al corrente di tutto e la sua famiglia finirà distrutta esattamente come la mia.


----------



## Buscopann (15 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Sono fortemente tentata di contattare il marito dell'ex amante di mio marito e spifferargli tutto. E' decorso già un anno,quindi non parlo sulla scia dell'impulso.Mi chiedo per quale ragione la mia coppia debba essere rovinata mentre lei continua,ipocritamente,a dedicare frasi melensi al marito tradito.Mi chiedo perché mio figlio debba subire le conseguenze di una famiglia disastrata,mentre le figlie vivono serene.Perchè?! Io stessa risponderei a me stessa che non vale la pena sporcarsi le mani,*ma un po' di giustizia quando*?!


La giustizia non è mai vendicativa. Lo è stata per secoli nel Medio Evo, ma poi si è capito che forse quella non era vera giustizia.
In questi casi la tua vendetta servirebbe solo a farti sentire più sollevata...Ma alla fine cosa risolverebbe? Il tuo matrimonio tornerebbe come prima? No.
Ci sono modi migliori per sfogare la propria rabbia e il proprio rancore. Coltivare l'odio è uno dei peggiori. Coltiva invece l'amore per te stessa. Esci da questa gabbia e prenditi tutto il tempo che vuoi per fare quello che più ti piace..dalla Box thailandese alla meditazione tibetana. Quando ricomincerai ad amarti vedrai che per l'ex amante di tuo marito proverai una sottile indifferenza..che è esattamente il vertice opposto dell'amore.

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (15 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La giustizia non è mai vendicativa. Lo è stata per secoli nel Medio Evo, ma poi si è capito che forse quella non era vera giustizia.
> In questi casi la tua vendetta servirebbe solo a farti sentire più sollevata...Ma alla fine cosa risolverebbe? Il tuo matrimonio tornerebbe come prima? No.
> Ci sono modi migliori per sfogare la propria rabbia e il proprio rancore. Coltivare l'odio è uno dei peggiori. Coltiva invece l'amore per te stessa. Esci da questa gabbia e prenditi tutto il tempo che vuoi per fare quello che più ti piace..dalla Box thailandese alla meditazione tibetana. Quando ricomincerai ad amarti vedrai che per l'ex amante di tuo marito proverai una sottile indifferenza..che è esattamente il vertice opposto dell'amore.
> 
> Buscopann


Quotone
Dovresti frequentare di più, é sempre un piacere leggerti


----------



## Minerva (15 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *La giustizia non è mai vendicativa.* Lo è stata per secoli nel Medio Evo, ma poi si è capito che forse quella non era vera giustizia.
> In questi casi la tua vendetta servirebbe solo a farti sentire più sollevata...Ma alla fine cosa risolverebbe? Il tuo matrimonio tornerebbe come prima? No.
> Ci sono modi migliori per sfogare la propria rabbia e il proprio rancore. Coltivare l'odio è uno dei peggiori. Coltiva invece l'amore per te stessa. Esci da questa gabbia e prenditi tutto il tempo che vuoi per fare quello che più ti piace..dalla Box thailandese alla meditazione tibetana. Quando ricomincerai ad amarti vedrai che per l'ex amante di tuo marito proverai una sottile indifferenza..che è esattamente il vertice opposto dell'amore.
> 
> Buscopann


superquoto e sottolineo


----------



## emme76 (15 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Sono fortemente tentata di contattare il marito dell'ex amante di mio marito e spifferargli tutto. E' decorso già un anno,quindi non parlo sulla scia dell'impulso.Mi chiedo per quale ragione la mia coppia debba essere rovinata mentre lei continua,ipocritamente,a dedicare frasi melensi al marito tradito.Mi chiedo perché mio figlio debba subire le conseguenze di una famiglia disastrata,mentre le figlie vivono serene.Perchè?! Io stessa risponderei a me stessa che non vale la pena sporcarsi le mani,ma un po' di giustizia quando?!



no non farlo
ti prego....


----------



## Tebe (15 Luglio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non nego che il tradimento crei sofferenza, ma il tuo modo di agire lo fa altrettanto, nei confronti di altri. Ci metti il peso morto, la zavorra, la palla al piede. Per ragioni che vanno al di là di una semplice rivalsa. Se non hai avuto il marito fedele, che soffra in eterno la tua presenza, l'istanza di controllo suprema, il fiato nel collo per ogni cosa che fa. Aggiungi alla sua colpa la pena senza aver sentenziato quanto duri, infatti penso che gli hai dato l'ergastolo.
> 
> Capisco le tue ragioni, sapessi quante volte ho massacrato mentalmente chi mi ha tradito. Splatter mentali che hanno inondato i fiumi di rabbia con sangue e dolore. Ma poi per cosa? Per uccidere ogni sentimento, ogni fiamma di vita in me stesso? Per non fidarmi più di nessuno? Per non credere in una vita migliore?
> 
> ...



quotone


----------



## Tebe (15 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Considerando che ti ha tradita conoscendola tramite internet, beh, io gli impedirei che usare il pc, *nel mio caso ho sequestrato il cellulare a mio marito*, visto che loro si sentivano solo tramite quello. Non ha fatto una piega e sostiene addirittura di vivere bene e meglio senza quell'arnese schifoso causa, dico io, di molteplici occasioni di tradimento, si, perchè senza l'assiduità di sentirsi venti volte al giorno e sempre, si sarebbe stanca prima, lei.
> 
> Se non gli sta bene se ne può andare da casa oggi stesso. Io ormai vivo benissimo con me stessa, lui è un optional, un passatempo piacevole ma non indispensabile.





			
				celafarò;1160306[B ha detto:
			
		

> *Mio marito non usa più il pc*[.La tipa della quale parlo non è quella che ha conosciuto in rete,ma la sua ex.Una donna di quasi quarantanni sola come un cane.Il suo stile ricorda molto quello di una liceale emarginata degli anni ottanta.Sarà l'incapacità di trovare un uomo,sarà un problema psicologico,fatto sta che la cosa non mi fa vivere bene.Mio marito ne viene a conoscenza tramite me perché chiedo lumi sulla questione.E' anche vero che se ci fosse qualcosa,dubito che le permetterebbe di scriverlo nel web.



state scherzando?
No, immagino di no.
Sequestrato anche il pc?

Vi fa sentire meglio almeno?
Non è una domanda ironica, lo chiedo davvero.


----------



## MK (15 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Forse è per questo che oggi mi è balenato il pensiero di spifferare tutto.Non ne posso più,sento continuamente minacciata la mia  serenità e quella di mio figlio.Desidero solo godermi il bambino in santa pace *senza dover vivere nel terrore di condividere la casa con un uomo che continua a farci del male*.


Non ricordo se siete sposati o conviventi. E' di lei (che scrive dove? Chi la controlla? Lui? Tu? Entrambi?) di lui o di quello che sarà la tua vita dopo che hai paura? Il figlio è di entrambi, al di fuori da questa storia che tipo di padre è?


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La giustizia non è mai vendicativa. Lo è stata per secoli nel Medio Evo, ma poi si è capito che forse quella non era vera giustizia.
> In questi casi la tua vendetta servirebbe solo a farti sentire più sollevata...Ma alla fine cosa risolverebbe? Il tuo matrimonio tornerebbe come prima? No.
> Ci sono modi migliori per sfogare la propria rabbia e il proprio rancore. Coltivare l'odio è uno dei peggiori. Coltiva invece l'amore per te stessa. Esci da questa gabbia e prenditi tutto il tempo che vuoi per fare quello che più ti piace..dalla Box thailandese alla meditazione tibetana. Quando ricomincerai ad amarti vedrai che per l'ex amante di tuo marito proverai una sottile indifferenza..che è esattamente il vertice opposto dell'amore.
> 
> Buscopann



:applauso::umile::umile::good:


----------



## Diletta (16 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Forse è per questo che oggi mi è balenato il pensiero di spifferare tutto.Non ne posso più,sento continuamente minacciata la mia  serenità e quella di mio figlio.Desidero solo godermi il bambino in santa pace senza dover vivere nel terrore di condividere la casa *con un uomo che continua a farci del male.*



Capisco che le sgraditissime presenze del passato di tuo marito siano come degli spettri che ti girano intorno per ossessionarti e sono loro che ti fanno vivere nel terrore che hai scritto tu e che ti ho evidenziato.
Ma non sono più reali come non è più reale il fatto che lui continui a farti del male.
Lo pensi perché è la tua mente a supporlo o a sospettarlo sulla scia di quello che ha combinato.

Credo che se vuoi tentare la strada della conciliazione tu debba allearti con tuo marito e non vederlo più come un nemico. Fare squadra insieme ed essere complici, maturare dentro di te l'idea che quella che vi insidia su internet è una tipa che viene non considerata e tenuta alla larga da ENTRAMBI, quindi anche da lui.  
Avere la convinzione che lui non ne vuole più sapere di quella pazza...che poi, questa situazione si può arginare molto bene evitando per il momento di andare su fb (se ho capito bene...). 
Avete talmente tanti problemi di coppia su cui lavorare che lui non dovrebbe sentirne la mancanza di collegarsi col pc. 
Non so come si comporta tuo marito al riguardo, forse è proprio lui che non ti tranquillizza, ma mi sembrava di aver letto che lui si sta impegnando... 

L'altra storia con la sposata idem.
Hai già un lavoro enorme per cercare di ricostruire qualcosa, non sprecare ulteriori energie per mettere in atto o anche solo pensare di spifferare tutto al di lei marito.
Che oltre tutto ti darebbe un sollievo momentaneo e non ti risolverebbe un bel nulla...


----------



## Tebe (16 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Capisco che le sgraditissime presenze del passato di tuo marito siano come degli spettri che ti girano intorno per ossessionarti e sono loro che ti fanno vivere nel terrore che hai scritto tu e che ti ho evidenziato.Ma non sono più reali come non è più reale il fatto che lui continui a farti del male.Lo pensi perché è la tua mente a supporlo o a sospettarlo sulla scia di quello che ha combinato.Credo che se vuoi tentare la strada della conciliazione tu debba allearti con tuo marito e non vederlo più come un nemico. Fare squadra insieme ed essere complici, maturare dentro di te l'idea che quella che vi insidia su internet è una tipa che viene non considerata e tenuta alla larga da ENTRAMBI, quindi anche da lui.  Avere la convinzione che lui non ne vuole più sapere di quella pazza...che poi, questa situazione si può arginare molto bene evitando per il momento di andare su fb (se ho capito bene...). Avete talmente tanti problemi di coppia su cui lavorare che lui non dovrebbe sentirne la mancanza di collegarsi col pc. Non so come si comporta tuo marito al riguardo, forse è proprio lui che non ti tranquillizza, ma mi sembrava di aver letto che lui si sta impegnando... L'altra storia con la sposata idem.Hai già un lavoro enorme per cercare di ricostruire qualcosa, non sprecare ulteriori energie per mettere in atto o anche solo pensare di spifferare tutto al di lei marito.Che oltre tutto ti darebbe un sollievo momentaneo e non ti risolverebbe un bel nulla...


Quoto con furore aggiungendo che sto figlio fará una vita emotiva di merda e a causa di entrambi.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (16 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Sono fortemente tentata di contattare il marito dell'ex amante di mio marito e spifferargli tutto. E' decorso già un anno,quindi non parlo sulla scia dell'impulso.Mi chiedo per quale ragione la mia coppia debba essere rovinata mentre lei continua,ipocritamente,a dedicare frasi melensi al marito tradito.Mi chiedo perché mio figlio debba subire le conseguenze di una famiglia disastrata,mentre le figlie vivono serene.Perchè?! Io stessa risponderei a me stessa che non vale la pena sporcarsi le mani,ma un po' di giustizia quando?!


...e da quando sapere che altri staranno male quanto noi riduce la nostra sofferenza? 

aggiungi un NON al tuo nick.....


----------



## ferita (16 Luglio 2013)

E' ovvio che la sofferenza non si allevia spifferando tutto...però non è giusto che "la signora" continua a fare la vita di prima con il marito e i figli nella loro deliziosa casetta...e la mia vita invece è lacerata.
Quando usciva con mio marito non si sentiva una merda nei confronti dei suoi??? Possibile che non deve scontare neanche un po' il male che ha procurato? La mia famiglia è allo sbando e alla sua non è cambiato nulla.


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2013)

ferita ha detto:


> E' ovvio che la sofferenza non si allevia spifferando tutto...però non è giusto che "la signora" continua a fare la vita di prima con il marito e i figli nella loro deliziosa casetta...e la mia vita invece è lacerata.
> Quando usciva con mio marito non si sentiva una merda nei confronti dei suoi??? Possibile che non deve scontare neanche un po' il male che ha procurato? La mia famiglia è allo sbando e alla sua non è cambiato nulla.



Ciao ferita,

è tuo marito, che ha portato la vostra famiglia allo spando! 

lei centra poco ... o lei o una donzella libera ... sempre tuo marito è stato!

l'altra e la sua famiglia ... non è la tua storia ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (16 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao ferita,
> 
> è tuo marito, che ha portato la vostra famiglia allo spando!
> 
> ...


Quotone


----------



## celafarò (16 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> state scherzando?
> No, immagino di no.
> Sequestrato anche il pc?
> 
> ...


Nessun sequestro,per me può fare ciò che vuole.Il suo portatile è passato a miglior vita,quando vuole utilizza il mio senza restrizioni.Non lo fa spesso,è attivo e ama passare il suo tempo diversamente.In fondo,smesso di abbordare donne in chat,evidentemente non trova altre attrattive nel web.


----------



## ferita (16 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao ferita,
> 
> è tuo marito, che ha portato la vostra famiglia allo spando!
> 
> ...


Vista così hai ragione tu, ma io non riesco a perdonarla e se scopro che la storia ancora continua la sua famiglia si distruggerà esattamente come la mia.
Lei è stata avvisata da me e spero che abbia un briciolo di intelligenza per capire che è a serio rischio.


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2013)

ferita ha detto:


> Vista così hai ragione tu, ma io non riesco a perdonarla e se scopro che la storia ancora continua la sua famiglia si distruggerà esattamente come la mia.
> Lei è stata avvisata da me e spero che abbia un briciolo di intelligenza per capire che è a serio rischio.



Ciao ferita,

posso chiedere? ...

perché sei andata da lei? 
lei non lasciava in pace tuo marito? 
ho speravi, che se tuo marito ci riprovasse, lei lo rifiutasse per paura? 

nel primo caso, lo capisco molto bene ... 
nel secondo, molto meno ... 

sienne


----------



## celafarò (16 Luglio 2013)

ferita ha detto:


> Vista così hai ragione tu, ma io non riesco a perdonarla e se scopro che la storia ancora continua la sua famiglia si distruggerà esattamente come la mia.
> Lei è stata avvisata da me e spero che abbia un briciolo di intelligenza per capire che è a serio rischio.


Cara Ferita,dubito che all'ex amante di tuo marito interessi sinceramente del proprio.Credo che il deterrente nel materializzare un tradimento,non sia tanto la paura di eventuali reazioni da parte del tradito,quanto la paura di PERDERE l'amato.Nel momento stesso in cui si tradisce,a mio avviso,è chiaro che la possibilità di perdere chi si ama non ha poi avuto tanto peso.


----------



## ferita (16 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao ferita,
> 
> posso chiedere? ...
> 
> ...


Non sono andata da lei,le ho telefonato dopo aver letto tutte le loro mail.
Le ho detto che se continuavano avrei consegnato tutte le mail a suo marito.
E' stato istintivo parlare anche con lei...credo sia umano.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Luglio 2013)

ferita ha detto:


> Vista così hai ragione tu, ma io non riesco a perdonarla e se scopro che la storia ancora continua la sua famiglia si distruggerà esattamente come la mia.
> Lei è stata avvisata da me e spero che abbia un briciolo di intelligenza per capire che è a serio rischio.


Rovinare la sua famiglia e i suoi figli ti mette sullo stesso piano.
Perché avvisi lei? Lei puó provarci mille volte é tuo marito che deve dirle no.


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Cara Ferita,dubito che all'ex amante di tuo marito interessi sinceramente del proprio.Credo che il deterrente nel materializzare un tradimento,non sia tanto la paura di eventuali reazioni da parte del tradito,quanto la paura di PERDERE l'amato.Nel momento stesso in cui si tradisce,a mio avviso,è chiaro che la possibilità di perdere chi si ama non ha poi avuto tanto peso.


Ciao,

no, non credo che sia per tutti così. 

tradire non va bene, è una schifezza, una cosa proprio brutta brutta ... 

a volte, è un malessere di coppia, altre un malessere proprio ... 
che porta a prendere questa decisione ... a cercare questo tipo di rifugio. 
ma se si guarda bene, perché, una volta scoperti ... la maggior parte non se ne va?
perché supplicano il perdono? perché vogliono rimanere?

credo, che sia per alcuni, una cosa distaccata dal sentimento che provano per la compagna a casa ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2013)

ferita ha detto:


> Non sono andata da lei,le ho telefonato dopo aver letto tutte le loro mail.
> Le ho detto che se continuavano avrei consegnato tutte le mail a suo marito.
> E' stato istintivo parlare anche con lei...credo sia umano.



Ciao

certo che è umano! altro che!
stavo solo chiedendo, se vi era una motivazione specifica ... 
ma non c'era, era una cosa ... proprio sorta dalla pancia ... 

mi dispiace tanto ... che ancora non stai tanto bene.
si legge ... 

sienne


----------



## Hellseven (16 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Rovinare la sua famiglia e i suoi figli ti mette sullo stesso piano.
> Perché avvisi lei? *Lei puó provarci mille volte é tuo marito che deve dirle no*.


Però, insomma, vista la situazione, capita l'antifona, si potrebbe evitare il peggio facendo un passo indittro anche da parte di lei ....


----------



## celafarò (16 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> no, non credo che sia per tutti così.
> 
> ...


Belle parole,ma credo che siano le giustificazioni che il tradito dà a se stesso per restare con il proprio compagno.Se si è una coppia affiatata,se c'è vero amore,le problematiche si affrontano insieme,non ci si rifugia nelle braccia di altri.Tradire chi si ama,dovrebbe creare disagio,sofferenza,la superficialità dei traditori,invece,mi porta a pensare che amore per il compagno ve ne sia pocvviamente sono opinioni personali del tutto opinabili.


----------



## ferita (16 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> certo che è umano! altro che!
> stavo solo chiedendo, se vi era una motivazione specifica ...
> ...



"Tanto bene" è un parolone!!
Si sta...si va avanti...le spalle si fortificano ogni giorno di più e la croce mano mano è più leggera, ma c'è e ci sarà sempre, a volte fa più male, a volte meno.


----------



## ferita (16 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Cara Ferita,dubito che all'ex amante di tuo marito interessi sinceramente del proprio.Credo che il deterrente nel materializzare un tradimento,non sia tanto la paura di eventuali reazioni da parte del tradito,quanto la paura di PERDERE l'amato.Nel momento stesso in cui si tradisce,a mio avviso,è chiaro che la possibilità di perdere chi si ama non ha poi avuto tanto peso.



no no! Lei ha paura di perdere la tranquillità familiare, su questo metto le mani sul fuoco!


----------



## Nocciola (16 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Però, insomma, vista la situazione, capita l'antifona, si potrebbe evitare il peggio facendo un passo indittro anche da parte di lei ....


Ma certo
Ma dato che non tutti siamo uguali mi aspetto che se mio marito ha capito lo sbaglio e ha deciso di riprovarci con me la tipa possa fare anche il diavolo a quattro che lui la fanculizza all'istante
Quindi se non é cretina si arrende altrimenti la figura della scema ridicola la fa comunque lei


----------



## Hellseven (16 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma certo
> Ma dato che non tutti siamo uguali mi aspetto che se mio marito ha capito lo sbaglio e ha deciso di riprovarci con me la tipa possa fare anche il diavolo a quattro che lui la fanculizza all'istante
> *Quindi se non é cretina si arrende altrimenti la figura della scema ridicola la fa comunque lei*


Ma arrecando un'ulteriore dose di scompiglio e dolore ....


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao ferita,
> 
> è tuo marito, che ha portato la vostra famiglia allo spando!
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2013)

ferita ha detto:


> no no! Lei ha paura di perdere la tranquillità familiare, su questo metto le mani sul fuoco!


non hai alcun diritto di rovinare la sua famiglia. 
il problema ce l'hai tu con tuo marito, è lui che non ha rispetto per la vostra coppia.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Luglio 2013)

Più che altro...

Io capisco il desiderio di fare esplodere la propria rabbia. Contro i responsabili. Contro tutto il mondo. Anche contro chi non c'entra. E' un desiderio di facile uscita che prende tutti prima o poi, anche solo per pochi secondi. E' umano. "Vorrei spaccare tutto"
Quando il dolore parla, talvolta urla troppo forte perchè il cervello possa ascoltare se stesso.

Solo che... quando il proprio scopo non è stare meglio, ma fare stare altri peggio, c'è qualcosa che non torna.
Sembra che nella propria vita non ci sia più possibilità di stare bene, se l'unico sollievo può venire dal dolore altrui, per quanto "meritato".

Se l'unico sollievo viene dal fatto di sapere che altri stanno male, allora c'è davvero, davvero qualcosa da cambiare nella propria vita. Perchè mi rifiuto di accettare che non si possa fare qualcosa per rendersi più felici, o sereni, in modo attivo, modificando la propria condizione, ma solo in modo passivo, facendo slittare gli altri in basso sulla scala della felicità.

Non c'entra molto, ma mi viene in mente u raccontino -non ricordo l'autore, scusate.

**********************

Un ometto si reca dal Demonio per fare un patto con lui. Il Diavolo lo guarda nervosamente... c'è qualcosa che non gli torna.. ma si decide lo stesso a fare un patto con lui.
"Che cosa desideri uomo?"

"Desidero che, senza che in me avvenga alcun cambiamento, io diventi la persona più cattiva, infelice, povera, malata di tutto il mondo"

E il Diavolo venne così imprigionato per mille milioni di anni.

**********************

Cercare sollievo nella vendetta -umano, ripeto- è il contrario.
Chiedere che, senza alcun cambiamento, noi si diventi le persone più felici etc etc. 

Non funziona...


----------



## Anais (16 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Più che altro...
> 
> Io capisco il desiderio di fare esplodere la propria rabbia. Contro i responsabili. Contro tutto il mondo. Anche contro chi non c'entra. E' un desiderio di facile uscita che prende tutti prima o poi, anche solo per pochi secondi. E' umano. "Vorrei spaccare tutto"
> Quando il dolore parla, talvolta urla troppo forte perchè il cervello possa ascoltare se stesso.
> ...


Nausicaa cara, come sempre scrivi dei post molto belli.
Le tue parole sono riferite alla storia di celafarò, ma mai come oggi, le ho lette volentieri.
Si. Confermo, che ci sono dei giorni, quando l'odio e la rabbia ti divorano dentro, in cui sei talemente ferito, disilluso, incattivito, che faresti esplodere il mondo.
Ma a che servirebbe?
A cosa????
Un bacio


----------



## Tebe (16 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao ferita,
> 
> è tuo marito, che ha portato la vostra famiglia allo spando!
> 
> ...


Super quoto.

Che poi che ne sapete voi di come vivono le altre coppie?
tutti otelma


----------



## Tebe (16 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Belle parole,ma credo che siano le giustificazioni che il tradito dà a se stesso per restare con il proprio compagno.Se si è una coppia affiatata,se c'è vero amore,le problematiche si affrontano insieme,non ci si rifugia nelle braccia di altri.Tradire chi si ama,dovrebbe creare disagio,sofferenza,la superficialità dei traditori,invece,mi porta a pensare che amore per il compagno ve ne sia pocvviamente sono opinioni personali del tutto opinabili.


Infatti io opino moltissimo. Mattia non è minimamente in discussione.  R non credo assolutamente alla fedeltà fisica.
il tradimento è per me quando tradisci sentimentalmente e l altra rosicchia spazi a me e al noi


----------



## Minerva (16 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti io opino moltissimo. Mattia non è minimamente in discussione.  R non credo assolutamente alla fedeltà fisica.
> *il tradimento è per me quando tradisci sentimentalmente *e l altra rosicchia spazi a me e al noi


e quando tradisci sentimentalmente?
a che punto scatta l'allarme ? si fa sesso solo con il fisico?
se ci piace tradire facciamolo senza trovare queste scappatoie ipocrite
io tradisco perché mi va.questo lo accetto , il resto è il solito insulto all'intelligenza


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> *e quando tradisci sentimentalmente?*
> a che punto scatta l'allarme ? si fa sesso solo con il fisico?
> se ci piace tradire facciamolo senza trovare queste scappatoie ipocrite
> io tradisco perché mi va.questo lo accetto , il resto è il solito insulto all'intelligenza



Non credo vi capiate su cosa si intende per sentimentale.
Che Tebe interagisca con esseri umani e ci parli prima di finirci a letto, è chiaro.
A che punto si entri nelle prerogative della coppia invece per voi due è diverso.

Per te si entra subito, mi pare, appena si comincia ad essere in intimità (sesso a parte), parlando del più e del meno, dedicandosi un pensiero mentre si lavoro, pregustando l'attesa del prossimo incontro.
Per Tebe no.

(Io non lo so, non è che ci stia riflettendo molto.)


----------



## Minerva (16 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non credo vi capiate su cosa si intende per sentimentale.
> Che Tebe interagisca con esseri umani e ci parli prima di finirci a letto, è chiaro.
> A che punto si entri nelle prerogative della coppia invece per voi due è diverso.
> 
> ...


un tempo mi spiegavi il conte, oggi tebe ...certo è bizzarra questa tua attitudine .


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> un tempo mi spiegavi il conte, oggi tebe ...certo è bizzarra questa tua attitudine .



Sai che hai ragione?

Odio gli attriti, e li odio in particolar modo tra le persone per cui provo stima/affetto/che semplicemente mi piacciono e corro ai ripari.

Dovrei piantarla.


----------



## Minerva (16 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sai che hai ragione?
> 
> Odio gli attriti, e li odio in particolar modo tra le persone per cui provo stima/affetto/che semplicemente mi piacciono e corro ai ripari.
> 
> Dovrei piantarla.


più che altro mi pare normale in un forum avere idee opposte su molte cose...non capisco cosa ti preoccupi.
va tutto bene


----------



## Anais (16 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti io opino moltissimo. Mattia non è minimamente in discussione.  R non credo assolutamente alla fedeltà fisica.
> il tradimento è per me quando tradisci sentimentalmente e l altra rosicchia spazi a me e al noi


Guarda, in linea teorica posso capire il tuo ragionamento. 
Anche se a me non è mai capitato di aver voglia di tradire quando le cose nella coppia andavano anche solo benino.
E quando le cose andavano ben male, nemmeno mi sarebbe importato se lui mi avesse tradito con una donna a settimana. La cosa non mi avrebbe toccato minimamente, se non forse, nell'orgoglio.
Però, bisognerebbe considerare anche le reazioni del partner che vive una relazione serena e appagante. Puoi anche raccontargli tante belle giustificazioni sul fatto che lo si è fatto solo per ricaricare le pile o per avere qualcosa che senti solo "tuo"...ma...se il tuo compagno ti ama, soffrirà comunque come una cane a pensarti fra le braccia di un altro.
Per cui, discorso ancora a monte: fare il possibile e l'impossibile per non farsi beccare.


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2013)

Ciao,

due si possono amare anche tantissimo ... e avere una proprio concezione di coppia,
che può includere anche la frequentazione di un altra persona. 

secondo me, tutto sta qui. se si sa ... ok ... 
e quando uno ha una concezione diversa e non lo sa, che forse ... 
qualche problemino potrebbe sorgere, se scoperti ...

sienne


----------



## Diletta (16 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Guarda, in linea teorica posso capire il tuo ragionamento.
> Anche se a me non è mai capitato di aver voglia di tradire quando le cose nella coppia andavano anche solo benino.
> E quando le cose andavano ben male, nemmeno mi sarebbe importato se lui mi avesse tradito con una donna a settimana. La cosa non mi avrebbe toccato minimamente, se non forse, nell'orgoglio.
> Però, bisognerebbe considerare anche le reazioni del partner che vive una relazione serena e appagante. Puoi anche raccontargli tante belle giustificazioni sul fatto che lo si è fatto solo per ricaricare le pile o per avere qualcosa che senti solo "tuo"...ma...se il tuo compagno ti ama, soffrirà comunque come una cane a pensarti fra le braccia di un altro.
> Per cui, discorso ancora a monte: fare il possibile e l'impossibile per non farsi beccare.



Sì, hai perfettamente ragione.
L'unica situazione per cui io non soffrirei per niente, e a questo punto temo di non far parte dei più a pensarla così, è se mio marito facesse sesso occasionalmente con una di mestiere, anche se fosse straordinariamente bella.
Eppure lo stesso sarebbe fra le braccia di un'altra donna che non sono io, eppure la cosa non mi tange proprio.
E' grave?


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, hai perfettamente ragione.
> L'unica situazione per cui io non soffrirei per niente, e a questo punto temo di non far parte dei più a pensarla così, è se mio marito facesse sesso occasionalmente con una di mestiere, anche se fosse straordinariamente bella.
> Eppure lo stesso sarebbe fra le braccia di un'altra donna che non sono io, eppure la cosa non mi tange proprio.
> E' grave?



Ciao Diletta,

perché dovrebbe essere grave?

perché alcuni trovano che non sia giusto? 
o perché prima tu lo ritenevi sbagliato?

si cambia, Diletta ... non è un male,
se ti fa stare bene ... 
ma se è rassegnazione, allora, non va tanto bene ... 

sienne


----------



## Diletta (16 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta,
> 
> perché dovrebbe essere grave?
> 
> ...



No no Sienne, non è affatto rassegnazione...non mi ero mai posta il problema prima della tempesta nel senso che non ci avevo mai pensato.
Lo so che ognuno è unico su questa terra e ognuno la può pensare a modo suo fino a che tale pensiero o azione non danneggi altri, mi sono solo accorta che è un pensiero abbastanza contro-corrente.
Tutto qui...


----------



## Anais (16 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, hai perfettamente ragione.
> L'unica situazione per cui io non soffrirei per niente, e a questo punto temo di non far parte dei più a pensarla così, è se mio marito facesse sesso occasionalmente con una di mestiere, anche se fosse straordinariamente bella.
> Eppure lo stesso sarebbe fra le braccia di un'altra donna che non sono io, eppure la cosa non mi tange proprio.
> E' grave?


Non credo proprio sia grave


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> un tempo mi spiegavi il conte, oggi tebe ...certo è bizzarra questa tua attitudine .


Questo non te lo permetto.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2013)

Io comunque non capisco come facciano persone che non hanno vissuto certe cose impartire ad altre sul come e sul perchè agire...

Io penso che quando la stalla è aperta e i buoi sono fuori ogni scenario sia possibile, tranne quello di pretendere che i buoi tornino da soli dentro la stalla...

Brunetta dice che un tradito deve fare ogni cosa che pensa lo faccia star bene...
Il traditore deve pensarci prima alle conseguenze ed essere pronto a tutto...

Non capisco perchè se celafarò vuole fare sta cosa non debba...eh?

Si pratica tanto la calunnia e ne ho ben vista nei miei confronti...
Ma si alzano gli scudi se una persona vuole denunciare la verità...

CIoè pocro cazzo se io ciulo con la moglie di un altro e sto qua mi scopre e sceglie di parlare con mia moglie...è suo diritto...e non è affatto una vendetta....

A casa mia vendetta sarebbe che lui si ciulasse mia moglie eh?

Io devo essere sempre pronto a trovarmi a dover rendere conto delle cose vere...
E a rendere conto delle cose vere è sempre facile!
Perchè si hanno le prove...

A rendere vere cose false è difficile
A render conto di cose false è difficile...

Perchè se viene un tizio a dire il falso a mia moglie posso rispondere....
Ah si?
Bon mostrami quando e come io avrei ciulato tua moglie...

Bisogna pensarci bene che quando si tradisce si coinvolgono sempre di rimando terze persone...che a loro volta...

Insomma è chi ha la palla in mano che conduce il gioco...non chi sta in panchina e neanche l'arbitro se è per questo...

Si rovina una famiglia?
Cassi loro...
Mica le ho detto io a sta qua di ciularmi il marito eh?


----------



## Tebe (16 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e quando tradisci sentimentalmente?
> a che punto scatta l'allarme ? si fa sesso solo con il fisico?
> se ci piace tradire facciamolo senza trovare queste scappatoie ipocrite
> io tradisco perché mi va.questo lo accetto , il resto è il solito insulto all'intelligenza



ok


----------



## Tebe (16 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non credo vi capiate su cosa si intende per sentimentale.
> Che Tebe interagisca con esseri umani e ci parli prima di finirci a letto, è chiaro.
> A che punto si entri nelle prerogative della coppia invece per voi due è diverso.
> 
> ...



Nausi ma gliela stai ancora a spiegare?
Che pazienza che hai.

Io ho già mollato da un pezzo.
Sono quasi due anni che dice sempre le stesse cose.
Sempre.
A risponderle ancora mi sentirei di insultare la mia intelligenza sul serio.


----------



## Tebe (16 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Guarda, in linea teorica posso capire il tuo ragionamento.
> Anche se a me non è mai capitato *di aver voglia di tradire quando le cose nella coppia andavano anche solo benino.*
> E quando le cose andavano ben male, nemmeno mi sarebbe importato se lui mi avesse tradito con una donna a settimana. La cosa non mi avrebbe toccato minimamente, se non forse, nell'orgoglio.
> Però, bisognerebbe considerare anche le reazioni del partner che vive una relazione serena e appagante. Puoi anche raccontargli tante belle giustificazioni sul fatto che lo si è fatto solo per ricaricare le pile o per avere qualcosa che senti solo "tuo"...ma...se il tuo compagno ti ama, soffrirà comunque come una cane a pensarti fra le braccia di un altro.
> Per cui, discorso ancora a monte: fare il possibile e l'impossibile per non farsi beccare.



Ma sai che io non ho mai e dico mai tradito per problemi interni alla coppia?
Paradossalmente è proprio il momento in cui sono fedelissima.
Perchè se mi interessa salvarla mi occupo di "noi" in maniera da lasciare da parte il mio 10%, se non mi interessa mollo il colpo.
E lui.
Per me è davvero assurdo tradire per mancanze.
Non lo capisco proprio

Si, le reazioni del partner.
Sicuramente non avrò la reazione peggiore venissi beccata.
Ovvero quella di avere un compagno che mi guarda come se non mi conoscesse.
Perchè sa chi sono.
E probabilmente anche cosa faccio.

Dovessi giurare che lui non sa...ecco. Non lo farei.


----------



## celafarò (16 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io comunque non capisco come facciano persone che non hanno vissuto certe cose impartire ad altre sul come e sul perchè agire...
> 
> Io penso che quando la stalla è aperta e i buoi sono fuori ogni scenario sia possibile, tranne quello di pretendere che i buoi tornino da soli dentro la stalla...
> 
> ...


Mio caro Conte,bisogna vedere se chi addita un simile atteggiamento è un traditore o un tradito.Ad intuito,direi che nella maggior parte dei casi, a condannare lo "spifferamento" sia la prima tipologia di persone.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Mio caro Conte,bisogna vedere se chi addita un simile atteggiamento è un traditore o un tradito.Ad intuito,direi che nella maggior parte dei casi, a condannare lo "spifferamento" sia la prima tipologia di persone.



Guarda, senza tornare indietro a contare, direi che ci sono stati anche traditi a darti certi pareri. Mi pare. Magari sbaglio.

Io sono una traditrice è vero.
Però il mio punto non era proteggere una compagna di avventure.
Il mio punto era... ma è quello che ti serve?
Una volta che lo dici -e so che il tuo era un pensiero, uno sfogo, non un progetto- ti porta davvero sollievo? Ti cambia davvero qualcosa?
Il mio punto era: non c'è qualcosa di _meglio _che puoi fare per te stessa e per tuo figlio?
Un qualcosa su cui spendere le tue energie emotive che ti faccia stare davvero meglio?

Io ho tradito, sì, ma ora sono in una situazione in cui mi è stato fatto molto male, e mia figlia ci è dentro. Sono stata tradita nel cuore, sono stata derubata, sono stata privata di speranza, di progetti, di gioia. 
E sarebbe facile odiare e sperare nel male altrui.
Non lo spero. Ma non perchè sono buona o migliore o superiore. No.
Ma perchè credo, davvero, che non sia quello che mi serve.

E tutto quello che ti ho detto, è che forse non serve neppure a te. Che forse ti serve qualcos'altro.


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2013)

Ciao

quoto il pensiero di fondo di Nausicaa!

sono una tradita. il pensiero, si, mi aveva sfiorato in quel momento. 
non tanto per il tradimento in sé, bensì ... mi ha toccato anche come madre. 
ma così come mi è venuto, così se ne è andato ... 

i nostri atti, dovrebbero essere rivolti a migliorare qualcosa. 

migliora il tuo sentire, concentrandoti su di te e tuo figlio ...
il resto ... piano piano si mette a posto. 

sienne


----------



## celafarò (16 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Guarda, senza tornare indietro a contare, direi che ci sono stati anche traditi a darti certi pareri. Mi pare. Magari sbaglio.
> 
> Io sono una traditrice è vero.
> Però il mio punto non era proteggere una compagna di avventure.
> ...


Cara Nausica,sinceramente non ricordo le varie storie,pertanto non so chi rientra nella schiera dei traditi,chi in quella dei traditori.Vorrei precisare nuovamente che si è trattato dello sfogo di un momento.E' passato ormai un anno e mezzo,del marito di lei ho tutto,nome,contatti,se avessi voluto investire le mie energie nel far emergere la verità,perchè vendetta non sarebbe,avrei già dato.Qui facciamo un processo alle intenzioni,o peggio ad un pensiero.I fatti restano,sono qui con la mia famiglia e lei vive nel suo mondo di finzioni indisturbata.Ergo...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Mio caro Conte,bisogna vedere se chi addita un simile atteggiamento è un traditore o un tradito.Ad intuito,direi che nella maggior parte dei casi, a condannare lo "spifferamento" sia la prima tipologia di persone.


Hai voglia
ma ricordati che Cristo disse chi è senza peccato scagli la prima pietra

E se ne andarono uno ad uno
del resto che cosa non si fa per parare il proprio culetto...

Io sai non bado a spese
e se devo sacrificare amicizie
non mi interessa 

tiro dritto...


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io comunque non capisco come facciano persone che non hanno vissuto certe cose impartire ad altre sul come e sul perchè agire...
> 
> Io penso che quando la stalla è aperta e i buoi sono fuori ogni scenario sia possibile, tranne quello di pretendere che i buoi tornino da soli dentro la stalla...
> 
> ...



Ciao,

non è sbagliato il tuo discorso ... 
ma la questione è, cosa ti porta esattamente ad andare a parlare con l'altra parte?

quel desiderio lei lo ha, perché non le va, che la sua famiglia stia male e l'altra no. 
bene. ma cosa le cambia in concreto? niente.

se il discorso, si basasse sul fatto, che è un bisogno interiore per rimettere in equilibrio
quel senso di giustizia ... di cose, fatte bene ... ecc. allora tutto sarebbe differente. 
il fine sarebbe ... voglio sentirmi meglio. ma così, almeno per come ho capito io, non lo è.

sienne


----------



## Anais (16 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Guarda, senza tornare indietro a contare, direi che ci sono stati anche traditi a darti certi pareri. Mi pare. Magari sbaglio.
> 
> Io sono una traditrice è vero.
> Però il mio punto non era proteggere una compagna di avventure.
> ...


Tu hai ragione. Il tuo ragionamento e' corretto e "sano".
Ma e' anche vero, che quando qualcuno cerca o ha cercato di ferirci e farci del male (e le cause possono essere diverse)...odiare e' forse l'istinto piu' immediato.
L'anima ti si avvelena lentamente, e diventa sempre meno limpida.
Credo ci voglia tempo per "depurarsi"...e purtroppo qualcuno puo' non riuscirci mai del tutto


----------



## Anais (16 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non è sbagliato il tuo discorso ...
> ma la questione è, cosa ti porta esattamente ad andare a parlare con l'altra parte?
> ...


C'e' che ti incattivisci.
E nel caso di celafaro', avendo deciso di continuare a stare con il marito, la "cattiveria" si incanala verso l'altra persona


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Cara Nausica,sinceramente non ricordo le varie storie,pertanto non so chi rientra nella schiera dei traditi,chi in quella dei traditori.Vorrei precisare nuovamente che si è trattato dello sfogo di un momento.E' passato ormai un anno e mezzo,del marito di lei ho tutto,nome,contatti,se avessi voluto investire le mie energie nel far emergere la verità,perchè vendetta non sarebbe,avrei già dato.Qui facciamo un processo alle intenzioni,o peggio ad un pensiero.I fatti restano,sono qui con la mia famiglia e lei vive nel suo mondo di finzioni indisturbata.Ergo...



Ciccia,
ma allora permettimi di ribadire anche io: la maggior parte di noi, quasi tutti credo, ha capito perfettamente che era uno sfogo, e ha parlato -scritto- di conseguenza.
Chiedendoti come stavi, cosa facevi per te, se tuo marito si impegna etc etc.
O dandoti uno scrollone.
io sono una tipa morbidosa, non reagisco bene agli schiaffi terapeutici anzi  e non li so neppure dare -mi vengono troppo acidi, chiedi a Lui - ma c'è chi invece ne ha bisogno, e c'è chi li sa dare e si esprime così.
Non credo che ci sia stato un processo alle intenzioni.
Io ho visto una donna che non sta bene e ho cercato di dire la mia. Tutto qua. Idem altri.
Mi dispiace per quello che hai passato.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Tu hai ragione. Il tuo ragionamento e' corretto e "sano".
> Ma e' anche vero, che quando qualcuno cerca o ha cercato di ferirci e farci del male (e le cause possono essere diverse)...odiare e' forse l'istinto piu' immediato.
> *L'anima ti si avvelena lentamente*, e diventa sempre meno limpida.
> Credo ci voglia tempo per "depurarsi"...e purtroppo qualcuno puo' non riuscirci mai del tutto



Ecco, vero.
E non è bello avere l'anima avvelenata. Non è proprio piacevole, non fa bene, non ti fa stare bene.

Ma hai ragione, è un istinto umano e immediato, e tanto più forte in certe situazioni. Mica no.


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> C'e' che ti incattivisci.
> E nel caso di celafaro', avendo deciso di continuare a stare con il marito, la "cattiveria" si incanala verso l'altra persona


Ciao,

si, certo. 

ma dove ti porta questa cattiveria? 
abbiamo anche la facoltà di riflessione ... 
e con la testa ... riusciamo a fare tanto. 

se ci concentriamo solo su quello che ci è stato fatto,
e non su quello che abbiamo, concretamente, per continuare,
alla fine ... roviniamo anche quello ...

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Guarda, senza tornare indietro a contare, direi che ci sono stati anche traditi a darti certi pareri. Mi pare. Magari sbaglio.
> 
> Io sono una traditrice è vero.
> Però il mio punto non era proteggere una compagna di avventure.
> ...


Ma ci sono discorsi e discorsi
Tu non hai potuto arginare l'odio di tuo marito
perchè sei stata inerme e hai dovuto star lì a subire i colpi, anche molto bassi...
Ora diversa sarebbe la situazione se tu hai l'arma carica in mano e puoi colpire...

Lì è la vera scelta...
Tu mi hai colpito, ma io posso colpirti con un arsenale...
E scelgo di non farlo per motivi miei...

Ma posso anche scegliere di renderti cento volte il male che mi hai fatto, perchè ho il potere di farlo...

E' anche vero che noi non sappiamo come reagirebbe questa persona alle notizie di celafarò, mica è detto che si disperi...potrebbe a sua volta risponderle signora si faccia i cassi suoi, che non ho tempo per queste cose...

A me piace molto il buonismo degli armati fino ai denti
Mi fa ridere il buonismo degli inermi...

Nel tuo caso sappiamo tutti che quando un figlio è usato come arma di ricatto le condizioni si squilibrano parecchio...

Vorrei vedere quel giorno che tuo marito è nei casini e nel bisogno e nessuno gli dà una chance...
Lì vorrei vederti, ma non prima che tu abbia visto almeno cinque volte questo film: il colore viola...

Dopo saprai cosa fare...
Io perdono tutto, ma non dimentico mai il male che mi è stato fatto...

Non penso a vendette, ma può sempre capitare il giorno della resa dei conti...
E lì...
Se io ho il cannone e tu una micetta...mi spiace...mi spiace davvero molto...
Ma io sparo.

E non è vendetta...solo un'opportunità che la vita fortunatamente mi ha donato...

Perchè io so che se non sparo un giorno potresti essere tu con il cannone...
E non posso credere che una persona abbia pietà e compassione verso un'altra persona quando non l'ha avuta...

Non mi sto vendicando...ma solo cautelando...

Dalla tua esperienza hai visto che ognuno valuta il male che riceve con il proprio metro e da lì non si sfugge...

Infatti Pilato non riusciva a capire che male avesse fatto Cristo...
Pilato non era un ebreo.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non è sbagliato il tuo discorso ...
> ma la questione è, cosa ti porta esattamente ad andare a parlare con l'altra parte?
> ...


Che importanza ha il motivo?
L'importante è che io mi senta bene no?
L'importante è lo scopo che uno vuol raggiungere...


----------



## MK (16 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> no, non credo che sia per tutti così.
> 
> ...


In che senso una cosa distaccata? La maggior parte non se ne va. Mica è detto, ci sono anche quelli che vengono cacciati o se ne vanno spontaneamente.


----------



## celafarò (16 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ciccia,
> ma allora permettimi di ribadire anche io: la maggior parte di noi, quasi tutti credo, ha capito perfettamente che era uno sfogo, e ha parlato -scritto- di conseguenza.
> Chiedendoti come stavi, cosa facevi per te, se tuo marito si impegna etc etc.
> O dandoti uno scrollone.
> ...


Ti ringrazio per l'appoggio e la comprensione.Non sto bene vivo alti e bassi e non credo di riuscire a superare per quanto faccia finta che niente sia accaduto.Basta poco,come ad esempio l'ex scocciatrice,a ributtarmi nel baratro della rabbia.A quel punto mi rimetto alla ricerca di qualcosa,qualunque essa sia, come in illo tempore quando investigavo per avere risposte.E' come se mi aspettassi,da un momento all'altro,di ritrovare qualcosa e di poter nuovamente rialimentare la rabbia.Mah,mi sto perndendo in un ragionamento troppo contorto...


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che importanza ha il motivo?
> *L'importante è che io mi senta bene no?*
> L'importante è lo scopo che uno vuol raggiungere...


Ciao,

giusto! ... ma lei diceva, che non era giusto che la sua famiglia stesse male e l'altra no. 
ma allora ... la fa stare veramente meglio? ... lei di questo non ha parlato, ha parlato, 
che stiano male entrambi ... 

sienne


----------



## Anais (16 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ecco, vero.
> E non è bello avere l'anima avvelenata. Non è proprio piacevole, non fa bene, non ti fa stare bene.
> 
> Ma hai ragione, è un istinto umano e immediato, e tanto più forte in certe situazioni. Mica no.


Odiare e' il sentimento piu' autolesionistico che ci sia.
Ti divora dentro. Ti cambia. 
E ti mangia energie, senza portare di fatto, nessun vantaggio.
Ma a volte e' un sentimento inevitabile


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio per l'appoggio e la comprensione.Non sto bene vivo alti e bassi e non credo di riuscire a superare per quanto faccia finta che niente sia accaduto.Basta poco,come ad esempio l'ex scocciatrice,a ributtarmi nel baratro della rabbia.A quel punto mi rimetto alla ricerca di qualcosa,qualunque essa sia, come in illo tempore quando investigavo per avere risposte.E' come se mi aspettassi,da un momento all'altro,di ritrovare qualcosa *e di poter nuovamente rialimentare la rabbia.Mah,mi sto perndendo in un ragionamento troppo contorto...*



Non so se è contorto, temo di sì ma lo conosco comunque  
Ti sei imposta di vivere "normalmente". Buono o cattivo che sia, hai deciso di farlo per tuo figlio.
Hai stabilito di fare come se avessi chiuso i conti passati.
Ma la rabbia c'è. Eccome se c'è.
Ma non la puoi sfogare... hai deciso di non sfogarla...
Almeno, non puoi sfogare quella vecchia. Ma se qualcosa di nuovo arrivasse, potresti sfogare quella nuova E almeno un pò di quella vecchia.

Può essere?

A me è successa una cosa simile.

Ma cara, ti rendi conto che così ti torturi...

Da quanto non ne parli a tuo marito? Ti sfoghi con lui ogni tanto?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> giusto! ... ma lei diceva, che non era giusto che la sua famiglia stesse male e l'altra no.
> ma allora ... la fa stare veramente meglio? ... lei di questo non ha parlato, ha parlato,
> ...


Ok...Ok...
E sai quanta gente ragiona: mal comune mezzo gaudio eh?
Ma sai quanta gente cerca persone che abbiano avuto le loro stesse disgrazie
Ma non per empatizzare ma per ridimensionare il loro dolore...

Io penso che ci vorrebbe per celafarò...

Un utente che dica...cara celafarò...sono la signora teladarò...io ho fatto quello che tu vorresti fare...e mi sono trovata per così e per cosà...non fare sta cosa che poi fai un buco nell'acqua, o ti penti, o ti senti male...

Ma non riesco mai a capire i consigli di persone che non hanno esperienza diretta delle situazioni...

Sarà che sono un uomo molto poco teorico e molto pratico...

Cioè io devo mostrare in teoria come si suona bach...o mostrandoti come si fa dal vivo...
Cioè è l'esperienza che mi fa dire all'allievo metti il dito così o la mano colà sennò sbagli no?

Ma quante volte perchè l'allievo impari deve sbatteci il cranio eh?

Cioè per me ha senso:
Ho la tentazione di tradire...
E ci vuole chi dica...non fare come me che ho tradito e adesso mi sento una merda, o sono nei guai, sono stato lasciato e blablablabla

Come mai sempre chi lascia o ha lasciato poi consiglia perentorio mollalo, lascialo...ciumiscilo, distruggilo, separati, massacralo, mangialo...inculalo...fallo secco...dagli fuoco...copelo...schiaccialo...ecc..ecc.ecc.ecc...

E non è la rabbia mai superata a parlare...ma per piacere...


----------



## celafarò (16 Luglio 2013)

C'è qualcuno.non ricordo chi e chiedo venia per questo,secondo cui non potendo esprimere il rancore a mio marito,lo incanalo verso l'ex amante.Vorrei precisare che non ho peli sulla lingua,specie con lui,quello che penso,il disgusto che provo per quanto subito,il crollo della stima,l'assenza di sentimenti, ecc ecc (lascio all'immaginazione) è una questione a lui ben chiara.Non mi sono mai privata di esprimere liberamente i miei sentimenti e non ho intenzione di farlo.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> C'è qualcuno.non ricordo chi e chiedo venia per questo,secondo cui non potendo esprimere il rancore a mio marito,lo incanalo verso l'ex amante.Vorrei precisare che non ho peli sulla lingua,specie con lui,quello che penso,il disgusto che provo per quanto subito,il crollo della stima,l'assenza di sentimenti, ecc ecc (lascio all'immaginazione) è una questione a lui ben chiara.Non mi sono mai privata di esprimere liberamente i miei sentimenti e non ho intenzione di farlo.


Bè di certo c'ero io che lo pensavo.
E ora mi è chiaro che no


----------



## Anais (16 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> si, certo.
> 
> ...


Ci sono persone che ti colpiscono nei punti che sanno essere deboli.
Il mio ex fa leva sulla mia piu' grande paura e sa che vado nel pallone piu' totale.Sragiono.
E non sai quanto vorrei e darei per essere piu' lucida e forte.
Ci sono persone che nella convinzione di essere sempre nel giusto, possono essere molto cattive.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che ti colpiscono nei punti che sanno essere deboli.
> Il mio ex fa leva sulla mia piu' grande paura e sa che vado nel pallone piu' totale.Sragiono.
> E non sai quanto vorrei e darei per essere piu' lucida e forte.
> Ci sono persone che nella convinzione di essere sempre nel giusto, possono essere molto cattive.



Coraggio...
Io ci ho messo più di 2 anni per superare la paura del mio ex... però è passata...


----------



## Anais (16 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> C'è qualcuno.non ricordo chi e chiedo venia per questo,secondo cui non potendo esprimere il rancore a mio marito,lo incanalo verso l'ex amante.Vorrei precisare che non ho peli sulla lingua,specie con lui,quello che penso,il disgusto che provo per quanto subito,il crollo della stima,l'assenza di sentimenti, ecc ecc (lascio all'immaginazione) è una questione a lui ben chiara.Non mi sono mai privata di esprimere liberamente i miei sentimenti e non ho intenzione di farlo.


Ero io.
Bene, fai bene a non tenerti tutto dentro con lui


----------



## MK (16 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> C'è qualcuno.non ricordo chi e chiedo venia per questo,secondo cui non potendo esprimere il rancore a mio marito,lo incanalo verso l'ex amante.Vorrei precisare che non ho peli sulla lingua,specie con lui,quello che penso,il disgusto che provo per quanto subito,il crollo della stima,l'assenza di sentimenti, ecc ecc (lascio all'immaginazione) è una questione a lui ben chiara.Non mi sono mai privata di esprimere liberamente i miei sentimenti e non ho intenzione di farlo.


E lui che fa? Come reagisce?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che ti colpiscono nei punti che sanno essere deboli.
> Il mio ex fa leva sulla mia piu' grande paura e sa che vado nel pallone piu' totale.Sragiono.
> E non sai quanto vorrei e darei per essere piu' lucida e forte.
> Ci sono persone che nella convinzione di essere sempre nel giusto, possono essere molto cattive.


Ci sono persone che nel silenzio e nel segreto lavorano a quella paura.
Un brutto giorno queste persone che si pensavano pecore
si straformano in un branco di lupi rapaci.

E lì sono guai
Perchè non puoi combattere un lupo trattandolo come fosse una pecora...

Vero i peggiori cattivi sono sempre convinti di fare il bene no?
Perchè se così non fosse proverebbero rimorso...

E invece li vedi belli a testa alta sicuri di sè ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...

Ma poi finiscono sempre in solitudine e chissà come mai...


----------



## Anais (16 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Coraggio...
> Io ci ho messo più di 2 anni per superare la paura del mio ex... però è passata...


E' l'unica persona che riesca a spaventarmi.
Lo temo.
Non hai idea (invece ce l'hai eccome) di quanto vorrei "liberarmi" prima o poi da questo grande disagio mentale che mi procura.
Con il tempo. Forse


----------



## Anais (16 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che nel silenzio e nel segreto lavorano a quella paura.
> Un brutto giorno queste persone che si pensavano pecore
> si straformano in un branco di lupi rapaci.
> 
> ...


Li vedi imperturbabili.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> E' l'unica persona che riesca a spaventarmi.
> Lo temo.
> Non hai idea (invece ce l'hai eccome) di quanto vorrei "liberarmi" prima o poi da questo grande disagio mentale che mi procura.
> Con il tempo. Forse



Ce l'ho l'idea, ce l'ho sì.
E rabbrividisco pensando a come mi sentivo in sua presenza. Il ricordo è fin troppo fresco.

Ma Anais, chicca, togli il "forse". DI CERTO supererai questa paura.
Purtroppo ci vorrà tempo. E dovrai essere otre la separazione. Dovrai non vivere con lui, non temerlo nel rapporto con le bambine.
Ma passerà. Davvero.

Tutto quello di cui hai paura ora, tutta la desolazione che senti, tutto il grigiore, tutta la tristezza... credimi... non restano lì epr sempre.... devi esserne convinta. Davvero, puoi.


----------



## Anais (16 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ce l'ho l'idea, ce l'ho sì.
> E rabbrividisco pensando a come mi sentivo in sua presenza. Il ricordo è fin troppo fresco.
> 
> Ma Anais, chicca, togli il "forse". DI CERTO supererai questa paura.
> ...


Grazie cara. Un bacio


----------



## celafarò (16 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> E lui che fa? Come reagisce?


Vorrebbe evitarli e crogiolarsi nell'idea che la nostra è la famiglia del mulino bianco.Non provo stima nei suoi confronti ed è una cosa continuamente evidenziata,non mi fido di lui,lo ritengo superficiale,spesso mi e gli chiedo cosa mi abbia indotto a sposarlo.


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Grazie cara. Un bacio


'Notte.
Fai bei sogni.


----------



## MK (17 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Vorrebbe evitarli e crogiolarsi nell'idea che la nostra è la famiglia del mulino bianco.Non provo stima nei suoi confronti ed è una cosa continuamente evidenziata,non mi fido di lui,lo ritengo superficiale,spesso mi e gli chiedo cosa mi abbia indotto a sposarlo.


Metterci una pietra sopra insomma. La pazza è lei io non ho fatto nulla ecc.ecc. Credi che l'amore che provavi per lui sia davvero finito o sei soltanto molto molto arrabbiata?


----------



## sienne (17 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che ti colpiscono nei punti che sanno essere deboli.
> Il mio ex fa leva sulla mia piu' grande paura e sa che vado nel pallone piu' totale.Sragiono.
> E non sai quanto vorrei e darei per essere piu' lucida e forte.
> Ci sono persone che nella convinzione di essere sempre nel giusto, possono essere molto cattive.


Ciao Anais,

intuisco la tua situazione ... 
ho tentato per quattro anni ... 
perché vedevo solo come stava male lui ... 
e gli ho permesso proprio quello che descrivi ... 
non solo tradita ... ma anche "bidone" di tutto il suo male interiore. 
alla fine è diventato ... anche aggressivo e non sai mai, come si comporterà ... 
imprevedibile ... io a questo punto, scappo!

io, non mi prenderei come esempio neanche se mi pagassero! 
avrei dovuto seguire la mia prima reazione ... ma mi sono lasciata talmente
impressionare e toccare l'anima dalla sua disperazione ... che ho promesso, di tentare ... 

ho imparato molto comunque. non è stato tempo gettato.
forse perché ... gioco come a domino con i pensieri ... l'odio, rabbia ... non ne ho avuto tanto. 
non vedo proprio dove portano ... anzi, ti legano proprio al soggetto ... 
e dentro di me, neanche a fucilate volevo sentirmi legata a lei ... lo sentivo, 
come un cadere proprio su un piano ... senza dignità ... lo eliminata subito dai pensieri. 
mi sono costretta a concentrarmi sulle cose pratiche ... non ho controllato ne niente ... 
che schifezza!!! non vi è ricetta! ognuno, deve cercare, come farsi del bene ... 

sienne


----------



## celafarò (17 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Metterci una pietra sopra insomma. La pazza è lei io non ho fatto nulla ecc.ecc. Credi che l'amore che provavi per lui sia davvero finito o sei soltanto molto molto arrabbiata?


Bella domanda,vorrei tanto saperlo.Ho dei ricordi del passato,di quello che provavo,ma non ci sono più quei sentimenti.Non sono interessata a mio marito,nè fisicamente,nè mentalmente.Ho anche difficoltà nella nostra intimità, non riesco a viverla serenamente,i fantasmi del passato mi perseguitano creando in me un forte disagio.Mi chiedo cosa mi piacesse di lui,sicuramente il personaggio interpretato che, purtroppo, non corrisponde al vero.La frase che pronuncio sempre e che riassume i miei sentimenti è la seguente:"Ho sposato una truffa!!"


----------



## Anais (17 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Anais,
> 
> intuisco la tua situazione ...
> ho tentato per quattro anni ...
> ...


Da tutti i tuoi scritti si capisce che sei una donna molto forte. Piena di energie. Buona d'animo. E'questo che trasmetti ed e' bello leggerti.


----------



## MK (17 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Bella domanda,vorrei tanto saperlo.Ho dei ricordi del passato,di quello che provavo,ma non ci sono più quei sentimenti.Non sono interessata a mio marito,nè fisicamente,nè mentalmente.Ho anche difficoltà nella nostra intimità, non riesco a viverla serenamente,i fantasmi del passato mi perseguitano creando in me un forte disagio.Mi chiedo cosa mi piacesse di lui,sicuramente *il personaggio interpretato che, purtroppo, non corrisponde al vero*.La frase che pronuncio sempre e che riassume i miei sentimenti è la seguente:"Ho sposato una truffa!!"


Parli del personaggio che sta interpretando adesso? Non lo senti sincero?


----------



## sienne (17 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Da tutti i tuoi scritti si capisce che sei una donna molto forte. Piena di energie. Buona d'animo. E'questo che trasmetti ed e' bello leggerti.


Cara Anais,

mi convinco ogni giorno di più ... 
che qualcosa devo cambiare ... 
ma quando si tratta proprio di come sei nel seme, 
non è facile ... ma così non va ... 
aspetto, ho troppa pazienza ... 
e nel mentre, io subisco ... 

grazie comunque ... 

sienne


----------



## celafarò (17 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Parli del personaggio che sta interpretando adesso? Non lo senti sincero?


Ora è se stesso perché smascherato.In illo tempore,però,mi innamorai del personaggio da lui interpretato.E' camaleontico,capace di trasformarsi nell'uomo dei sogni.L'ha fatto con me,con l'ex,con l'amante.E' così povero di spirito che per conquistare una donna deve ricorrere alla finzione.Nessuno lo ama per quello che è. Triste,ma vero.La famiglia è disastrata,genitori separati con il cuore di pietra.Pensa,mio figlio ha un anno e la nonna l'ha visto 4-5 volte pur abitando a pochi passi da noi.L'ultima volta ha chiamato per portare un pensierino al bimbo.Alle 22 non si era ancora presentata.Preoccupato,mio marito la chiama e lei si giustifica conb un qui pro quo,ma che sarebbe venuta sicuramente dopo qualche giorno.E' passato più di un mese,siamo in trepida attesa.Mio suocero (sono separati)non vede il nipote da 4 mesi in seguito ad una discussione creata dalla sua mantenuta.Come potevo pretendere di aver sposato un uomo con qualche principio morale??


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Ora è se stesso perché smascherato.In illo tempore,però,mi innamorai del personaggio da lui interpretato.E' camaleontico,capace di trasformarsi nell'uomo dei sogni.L'ha fatto con me,con l'ex,con l'amante.E' così povero di spirito che per conquistare una donna deve ricorrere alla finzione.Nessuno lo ama per quello che è. Triste,ma vero.La famiglia è disastrata,genitori separati con il cuore di pietra.Pensa,mio figlio ha un anno e la nonna l'ha visto 4-5 volte pur abitando a pochi passi da noi.L'ultima volta ha chiamato per portare un pensierino al bimbo.Alle 22 non si era ancora presentata.Preoccupato,mio marito la chiama e lei si giustifica conb un qui pro quo,ma che sarebbe venuta sicuramente dopo qualche giorno.E' passato più di un mese,siamo in trepida attesa.Mio suocero (sono separati)non vede il nipote da 4 mesi in seguito ad una discussione creata dalla sua mantenuta.Come potevo pretendere di aver sposato un uomo con qualche principio morale??


Però ti piaccia o meno: TU...lo hai sposato.
E se tanto me dà tanto
Metà della tua rabbia è contro te stessa...

Tu dici ho sposato una truffa...
L'altro dice e mi go sposà un troion...

Ma ricordatevi sempre qui dentro che quando sputtanate bellamente il vostro coniuge
50% vi tirate voi la merda addosso...

Questo è il problema.

Trovate mai forse un traditore che parli male di sua moglie qua dentro eh?
MAI.

E ricordiamoci tutti un'altra verità colossale.
Un dogma.

E' bene aprire gli occhi che noi non sappiamo un cazzo di chi è chi sposiamo: un cazz.
Al massimo possiamo dire come è...

E più abbiamo la pretesa di sapere chi è...più spingiamo lui a tentare la via di incarnare questo casso di nostra proiezione...

Ecco perchè tanti ce la fanno sotto il naso e non ce ne accorgiamo

Perchè sempre pronti a dipingere l'altro per quello che vorremo che fosse, 
sempre pronti a farlo diventare la persona di cui abbiamo bisogno

ma mai pronti ad accogliere una persona per quelo che è...è impossibile ed è un peccato di superbia amorosa incontrovertibile...

Non celafarai mai così...mai...

Ce la faresti solo se ti dicessi davanti ad uno specchio...
Ecce Homo, mi cretina che mi sono tirato su uno del genere, bon questo è e questo mi tengo.
Non mi sta bene?
Aria.
Per graziadivina
o per la durezza dei nostri cuori
è stato creato san divorzio da piglialo in culo...pardiona!


----------



## sienne (17 Luglio 2013)

Ciao Conte

Primo: No, non sempre questo è il problema. Varia da storia in storia. 
La colpa del tradito, può variare dal 0 fino al 100%, e così viceversa. 
Ma attenzione, di che colpa stiamo parlando? 
Sicuramente non della colpa della decisione che ha preso la parte che tradisce. 
Quella colpa è solo di chi tradisce. 
Il resto … del malessere, del non voler vedere, il non voler affrontare ecc. 
che può portare a ciò, è da vedere … e lì si può parlare di colpe, anche da parte del tradito. 

Secondo: A parte, che qui molti traditori non ci sono, perciò mettersi a fare una statistica è assurdo. 
È normale, che chi ti ha fatto del male, tu lo rigetti … 
Ed è anche normale, che chi fa del male, e se ne rende conto, ha sensi di colpa. 
Da queste due partenze differenti, differenti sono le reazioni! Mi sembra ovvio! 

Terzo: Inizi un po’ a rompere, con le tue verità assolute. 
C’è chi lo fa, proiettare, è vero. E c’è chi non lo fa. 
Non sono il tipo, che proietta nell’altra parte qualcosa. Non lo faccio, perché so bene, 
che come io anche l’altro cambia … ed è solo il parlare assieme e scambiarsi 
che ci tiene sugli attuali cambiamenti. Se una delle parti inizia a fingere … 
poco centra con le tue proiezioni, anzi, è proprio chi finge, 
che mantiene in piedi una visione falsa di se. Che cosa puoi fare tu, 
se l’altra parte ti fa credere una cosa e invece è un'altra? 
Che cosa puoi fare tu, se l’altra parte non ti comunica che i suoi bisogni stanno cambiando? 
Seguendo il tuo di ragionamento, io sostengo allora che, il traditore non comunica, 
perché non vuole cambiare ciò che riceve … ma vuole di più … e così ti truffa e te la fa sotto il naso. 
Tutto è rivolto solo ai suoi di bisogni. 
Che cosa accogli così? La persona che è? E cosa è alla fine? Un truffatore! 

Non è la durezza dei nostri cuori, che ci porta alla separazione. Vi sono tante ragioni. 
A volte, ti ritrovi in una situazione, nella quale, con tutta la tua buona volontà … 
i pezzi non si lasciano ricongiungere. Dipende molto, da che tipo di vita vuoi proseguire. 
E dipende tanto, se ci si ritrova. 

Dico solo una cosa … rassegnarsi e accettare per rimanere assieme … è morire. 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (17 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Nausi ma gliela stai ancora a spiegare?
> Che pazienza che hai.
> 
> Io ho già mollato da un pezzo.
> ...


vero ,ma non sono la sola.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Sono fortemente tentata di contattare il marito dell'ex amante di mio marito e spifferargli tutto. E' decorso già un anno,quindi non parlo sulla scia dell'impulso.Mi chiedo per quale ragione la mia coppia debba essere rovinata mentre lei continua,ipocritamente,a dedicare frasi melensi al marito tradito.Mi chiedo perché mio figlio debba subire le conseguenze di una famiglia disastrata,mentre le figlie vivono serene.Perchè?! Io stessa risponderei a me stessa che non vale la pena sporcarsi le mani,ma un po' di giustizia quando?!


Sai celafarò, quando sono stato tradito io, volevo far di peggio, mi ero organizzato per cercare di rovinare la vita al tipo e non soltanto sbandierando a chi di dovere la situazione, ma con date orari etc volevo storpiarlo a vita.
Ho avuto altri tipi di soddisfazione.

Resto del parere però che troppe volte chi tradisce la passa franca, e questo è soltanto colpa nostra. C'è da dire anche che, chi è tradito prende una tale botta che inizialmente non riesce davvero a ragionare bene e comportarsi in determinate maniere perchè le priorità diventano altre, tipo riuscire a riprendersi dallo shock. 

Questo ragionamento ha soltanto uno scopo, quello di pensarci molto più attentamente prima di tradire sapendo le conseguenze che si potrebbero avere come sputtanamento e altro ancora, sarebbero da vagliare.


----------



## Camomilla (17 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Conte
> 
> Primo: No, non sempre questo è il problema. Varia da storia in storia.
> La colpa del tradito, può variare dal 0 fino al 100%, e così viceversa.
> ...


:up:Quoto tutto...anche perchè è proprio ciò che stò vivendo.Per anni ho creduto di avere accanto un uomo che i problemi della vita e la carriera lavorativa avevano fatto crescere e maturare..Spesso mi complimentavo con lui per il fatto che sembrava essere diventato  tutto d'un pezzo,con la testa sulle spalle,ruvido,ombroso e un po' troppo serio con me e suo figlio ma assolutamente affidabile,vista la serietà.Ero molto orgogliosa di lui,glielo ripetevo spesso...come un idiota avrei messo la famosa mano sul fuoco per quanto mi sembrava pulito e trasparente mio marito.Mi compiacevo proprio per quanto era cambiato in meglio.All'inizio della nostra storia era tutto cazzeggio,calcio,film e giornali porno (di nascosto ovviamente)anche se giurava di amarmi,io lo giustificavo perchè aveva 20 anni,(io 30).Sembravamo finalmente una coppia solida...tanto da cominciare a pensare al matrimonio,poi a Dicembre confessa qualcosa di lui e la collega...dice però che lei ci ha provato insistentemente e lui anche se gli piaceva molto ha rifiutato.Io mi bevo tutto ciò che dice all'inizio,mi fidavo no?E lo sposo...Quando ritorniamo sul discorso collega però è sempre meno convincente...decido a malincuore e l'ho trovato MOLTO UMILIANTE,di chiedere a qualche collega che conosco bene perchè lavoravo nello stesso posto,prima che nascesse nostro figlio.Vengo a scoprire che lui HA FRAINTESO,che per mesi ha corteggiato con complimenti e sorrisi lei che non ha mai avuto intenzione di trombarselo,era semplicemente gentile e lui si è fatto voli pindarici...Tutti mi hanno detto che al lavoro ride e scherzacon tutti\e...addirittura una disse che ha sempre l'atteggiamento del cretino."senza offesa"mi ha detto.Non mi sono offesa...mi è crollato tutto.A casa sempre serissimo e al lavoro un giullare.Così ho capito di aver sbagliato tutto,mio marito altro non è che una grandissma "sola".Doppia personalità e una capacità di raccontare balle da attore consumato.Stiamo cercando di rimettere insieme i cocci ma a me sembra più che altro un grattare il fondo...Se l'avessi mollato subito avrei conservato almeno qualche bel ricordo,invece scoprendo quello che è veramente  va sempre peggio per me e i ricordi fanno solo male...
P.S.Il conte ha sempre la verità in tasca,ma ci crede solo lui...


----------



## Fantastica (17 Luglio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> giustificavo perchè aveva 20 anni,(io 30).


Voleva una seconda mamma. L'ha avuta, ora vuole divertirsi. Guarda che non è perché c'è la differenza di età, ma perché la differenza è una spia di qualcosa che qui appare con ogni evidenza: tu gli sei sembrata, inconsciamente certo, affidabile. Una che gli voleva bene a prescindere, che lo avrebbe sempre "accudito" e "capito", una BUONA. Scommetterei che non vorrrebbe mai un altro figlio, uno basta. Sto padellando?


----------



## Camomilla (17 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Voleva una seconda mamma. L'ha avuta, ora vuole divertirsi. Guarda che non è perché c'è la differenza di età, ma perché la differenza è una spia di qualcosa che qui appare con ogni evidenza: tu gli sei sembrata, inconsciamente certo, affidabile. Una che gli voleva bene a prescindere, che lo avrebbe sempre "accudito" e "capito", una BUONA. Scommetterei che non vorrrebbe mai un altro figlio, uno basta. Sto padellando?


Giusto due sere fa m'ha detto che spera di riuscire a farmene avere un altro perchè ha paura che scappo.. Sul fatto della madre ci hai preso,purtroppo la sua è sempre stata alcolista e a lui non ha mai badato...


----------



## Fantastica (17 Luglio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Giusto due sere fa m'ha detto che spera di riuscire a farmene avere un altro perchè ha paura che scappo.. Sul fatto della madre ci hai preso,purtroppo la sua è sempre stata alcolista e a lui non ha mai badato...


Ah, ok :smile: Quindi soffre della paura dell'abbandono... Hai voglia di ritrovarti con TRE figli ?


----------



## Camomilla (17 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ah, ok :smile: Quindi soffre della paura dell'abbandono... Hai voglia di ritrovarti con TRE figli ?


Giammai!!!!E' già tanto se gliene ho dato uno! (Bella stella,lui cosa ne può??)


----------



## Tebe (17 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero ,ma non sono la sola.


Non credevo avessi bisogno di sentirti in compagnia per portare avanti le tue idee ma alla fine il risultato non cambia. Tu sei con chi la pensa come te io com chi accetta me.
ti faccio proprio andare in picco eh?


----------



## Minerva (17 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> N*on credevo avessi bisogno di sentirti in compagnia per portare avanti le tue idee *ma alla fine il risultato non cambia. Tu sei con chi la pensa come te io com chi accetta me.
> ti faccio proprio andare in picco eh?


mi spiego meglio: non mi ripeto solo io, lo fai anche tu e anche per questo si scrivono spesso le stesse cose.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> :up:Quoto tutto...anche perchè è proprio ciò che stò vivendo.Per anni ho creduto di avere accanto un uomo che i problemi della vita e la carriera lavorativa avevano fatto crescere e maturare..Spesso mi complimentavo con lui per il fatto che sembrava essere diventato  tutto d'un pezzo,con la testa sulle spalle,ruvido,ombroso e un po' troppo serio con me e suo figlio ma assolutamente affidabile,vista la serietà.Ero molto orgogliosa di lui,glielo ripetevo spesso...come un idiota avrei messo la famosa mano sul fuoco per quanto mi sembrava pulito e trasparente mio marito.Mi compiacevo proprio per quanto era cambiato in meglio.All'inizio della nostra storia era tutto cazzeggio,calcio,film e giornali porno (di nascosto ovviamente)anche se giurava di amarmi,io lo giustificavo perchè aveva 20 anni,(io 30).Sembravamo finalmente una coppia solida...tanto da cominciare a pensare al matrimonio,poi a Dicembre confessa qualcosa di lui e la collega...dice però che lei ci ha provato insistentemente e lui anche se gli piaceva molto ha rifiutato.Io mi bevo tutto ciò che dice all'inizio,mi fidavo no?E lo sposo...Quando ritorniamo sul discorso collega però è sempre meno convincente...decido a malincuore e l'ho trovato MOLTO UMILIANTE,di chiedere a qualche collega che conosco bene perchè lavoravo nello stesso posto,prima che nascesse nostro figlio.Vengo a scoprire che lui HA FRAINTESO,che per mesi ha corteggiato con complimenti e sorrisi lei che non ha mai avuto intenzione di trombarselo,era semplicemente gentile e lui si è fatto voli pindarici...Tutti mi hanno detto che al lavoro ride e scherzacon tutti\e...addirittura una disse che ha sempre l'atteggiamento del cretino."senza offesa"mi ha detto.Non mi sono offesa...mi è crollato tutto.A casa sempre serissimo e al lavoro un giullare.Così ho capito di aver sbagliato tutto,mio marito altro non è che una grandissma "sola".Doppia personalità e una capacità di raccontare balle da attore consumato.Stiamo cercando di rimettere insieme i cocci ma a me sembra più che altro un grattare il fondo...Se l'avessi mollato subito avrei conservato almeno qualche bel ricordo,invece scoprendo quello che è veramente  va sempre peggio per me e i ricordi fanno solo male...
> P.S.Il conte ha sempre la verità in tasca,ma ci crede solo lui...


Intanto però le cose vanno come dico io
e voi passate a rimuginare rimestolare ripestare pestolare e non combinate mai un casso...
Questa è la verità...

E per fortuna che credo solo alle mie verità piuttosto di credere alle fandonie altrui...

Tu continua a credere alle fandonie

Poi non venire a piangere da me
perchè io ti rido in faccia...

Parla male di tuo marito ricorda che tu lo hai sposato
tu sei stata quella che ha riposto fiducia in lui

lui ti ha fregato
e tu non sei riuscita a fregare lui

lui ti ha messo nel sacco e non viceversa

ora girela come vuoi ma la storia è questa

meno parlate male di chi vi siete menati in casa
meno vi fate compatire da un uomo come me!


----------



## Tebe (17 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti io opino moltissimo. Mattia non è minimamente in discussione.  R non credo assolutamente alla fedeltà fisica.
> *il tradimento è per me quando tradisci sentimentalmente e l altra rosicchia spazi a me e al noi*





Minerva ha detto:


> e quando tradisci sentimentalmente?
> a che punto scatta l'allarme ? si fa sesso solo con il fisico?
> *se ci piace tradire facciamolo senza trovare queste scappatoie ipocrite
> io tradisco perché mi va.questo lo accetto , il resto è il solito insulto all'intelligenza*





Nausicaa ha detto:


> *Non credo vi capiate su cosa si intende per sentimentale.
> Che Tebe interagisca con esseri umani e ci parli prima di finirci a letto, è chiaro.
> A che punto si entri nelle prerogative della coppia invece per voi due è diverso.*
> 
> ...





Tebe ha detto:


> Nausi ma gliela stai ancora a spiegare?
> Che pazienza che hai.
> 
> *Io ho già mollato da un pezzo.
> ...





Minerva ha detto:


> vero ,ma non sono la sola.





Tebe ha detto:


> Non credevo avessi bisogno di sentirti in compagnia per portare avanti le tue idee ma alla fine il risultato non cambia. *Tu sei con chi la pensa come te io com chi accetta me.*
> ti faccio proprio andare in picco eh?





Minerva ha detto:


> *mi spiego meglio: non mi ripeto solo io, lo fai anche tu e anche per questo si scrivono spesso le stesse cose.*


no.
Io non lo faccio.
Dai quote si evince chiaramente quanto TU non accetti che ci siano pensieri e modi di stare insieme e GIUDICHI.
TU bolli me e il pensiero come qualcosa di sbagliato a prescindere presupponendo SEMPRE che il TUO e solo il TUO modo di vivere e sentire sia giusto.

Sei proprio ottusa. Ma tanto.
Che peccato.
e con questo chiudo visto che non sei in grado di affrontare un discorso con me partendo dalle differenze ma soprattutto rispettandole.
E scrivo le stesse cose solo ed esclusivamente con te, o con i nuovi.
E cominci sempre tu.
Io mi astengo quando scrivi cose che insultano la mia intelligenza, perchè non sento il bisogno di rimarcare nulla.

A differenza tua.


----------



## MK (17 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Ora è se stesso perché smascherato.In illo tempore,però,mi innamorai del personaggio da lui interpretato.E' camaleontico,capace di trasformarsi nell'uomo dei sogni.L'ha fatto con me,con l'ex,con l'amante.E' così povero di spirito che per conquistare una donna deve ricorrere alla finzione.Nessuno lo ama per quello che è. Triste,ma vero.La famiglia è disastrata,genitori separati con il cuore di pietra.Pensa,mio figlio ha un anno e la nonna l'ha visto 4-5 volte pur abitando a pochi passi da noi.L'ultima volta ha chiamato per portare un pensierino al bimbo.Alle 22 non si era ancora presentata.Preoccupato,mio marito la chiama e lei si giustifica conb un qui pro quo,ma che sarebbe venuta sicuramente dopo qualche giorno.E' passato più di un mese,siamo in trepida attesa.Mio suocero (sono separati)non vede il nipote da 4 mesi in seguito ad una discussione creata dalla sua mantenuta.Come potevo pretendere di aver sposato un uomo con qualche principio morale??


E come marito, dentro la coppia, tradimento a parte, com'è?


----------



## MK (17 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però ti piaccia o meno: TU...lo hai sposato.
> E se tanto me dà tanto
> Metà della tua rabbia è contro te stessa...


Sì, è così. Ma può anche essere che quello che tanto ti piaceva prima dopo non ti piaccia più. Chiamasi libertà di scelta.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> E come marito, dentro la coppia, tradimento a parte, com'è?


Ecco vediamo ora le venti qualità irrinunciabili per cui ce lo siamo sposati...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Sì, è così. Ma può anche essere che quello che tanto ti piaceva prima dopo non ti piaccia più. Chiamasi libertà di scelta.


Allora che cosa vi è di strano in tutto ciò? Eh?
Pare che Dio abbia creato l'uomo libero e con la capacità di libero arbitrio...

Tutta la Bibbia parla di scelte...
In pratica sto dualismo dice: uomo questa è la via del bene e questa è la via del male...scegli

Ora: io penso che in ogni momento siamo posti difronte alla scelta amo o non amo...

Mi hai ferito, non importa, decido di amare e ci passo sopra...
Mi hai ferito, allora mi hai deluso, ecco non eri come io avevo deciso che tu fossi, ecco non mi piaci più, ma scelgo di tenerti lo stesso perchè non sono capace di fare senza di te...

Tutta la relazione tra un uomo e una donna ha una componente misteriosa e di rischio no?
Una parte legata all'interesse, alle comodità, alle consuetudini, ai bisogni ecc..ecc..ecc...

E una parte che diremo integralmente sentimentale no?

E tutte ste componenti entrano in gioco e in scale di valori differenti....

Ma tutto può succedere no?

Dobbiamo essere pronti a tutto...


----------



## sienne (18 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Intanto però le cose vanno come dico io
> e voi passate a rimuginare rimestolare ripestare pestolare e non combinate mai un casso...
> Questa è la verità...
> 
> ...


Ciao Conte,

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

si, certo ... capirai ... quanto hai combinato tu?
anche questa allora è una verità.
e certe cose, che hai raccontato di tua moglie ... 
non son di meno, se proprio la vogliamo dire tutta ... 

tu basi il rapporto a chi frega prima? 
interessante ... porta proprio molto lontano ... 
c'è da chiedersi su che base tu costruisci i rapporti ... 

tu puoi compatire quanto vuoi ... 
non so, quanto peso possa avere ... 

hai la memoria molto corta ... Conte, 
dimentichi di come ti ponevi tu un tempo ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Conte,
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


1) non mi ricordo come mi ponevo un tempo e non me ne frega
2) La memoria corta mi aiuta a scaricare nel cesso il passato e vivere sotto l'egida cosa fatta capo ha e il passato  è passato
3) io sono un uomo sempre proiettato in avanti e cambio in continuazione alla luce di nuovi fatti ed esperienze
4) Siccome voglio vivere intensamente e il tempo è poco, mi tolgo d'impaccio tutto quello che mi è ostacolo e freno

5) Non arrivi a starmi dietro? Cavoli tuoi, io non ho nè tempo nè energie per star lì a spiegarti il perchè e per come di ogni mia scelta

Certo almeno io scelgo e agisco rapidamente consapevole che ogni scelta comporta delle rinunce e non passo certo la mia vita a frenare le scelte stando lì sempre a misurare tutti i pro e i contro...

Oggi mi gira così, domani non si sa....

Non me ne frega un casso delle basi con cui costruisco dei rapporti umani a me interessa che funzionino e che mi facciano stare bene...

Sullo stare male ho già dato...
Appena qualcosa non funziona...elimino rapporto e persona...

Oggi mi gira così...

Ok?


----------



## Diletta (18 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Ora è se stesso perché smascherato.In illo tempore,però,mi innamorai del personaggio da lui interpretato.E' camaleontico,capace di trasformarsi nell'uomo dei sogni.L'ha fatto con me,con l'ex,con l'amante.E' così povero di spirito che per conquistare una donna deve ricorrere alla finzione.*Nessuno lo ama per quello che è. *Triste,ma vero.La famiglia è disastrata,genitori separati con il cuore di pietra.Pensa,mio figlio ha un anno e la nonna l'ha visto 4-5 volte pur abitando a pochi passi da noi.L'ultima volta ha chiamato per portare un pensierino al bimbo.Alle 22 non si era ancora presentata.Preoccupato,mio marito la chiama e lei si giustifica conb un qui pro quo,ma che sarebbe venuta sicuramente dopo qualche giorno.E' passato più di un mese,siamo in trepida attesa.Mio suocero (sono separati)non vede il nipote da 4 mesi in seguito ad una discussione creata dalla sua mantenuta.Come potevo pretendere di aver sposato un uomo con qualche principio morale??




Potresti provarci tu a farlo, ora che lui è finalmente se stesso...
Qualche pregio che ti ha fatto innamorare di lui gli sarà rimasto no?
Se, invece, c'è il nulla assoluto, mettiti l'animo in pace e sii consapevole che stai con lui per dei motivi che sono comunque validi per la tua famiglia e che rappresentano, ora come ora, la scelta migliore. 
E vai avanti così cercando di farti meno male possibile.


----------



## Tebe (18 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco vediamo ora le venti qualità irrinunciabili per cui ce lo siamo sposati...


Minchia meno male che non devo rispondere io. Comunque posso dire che caratteristiche per cui sono cosi tanti anni che sto con mattia sono rimaste invariate. E anzi dopo il tradimento sono aumentate.pero' cavolo, venti sono tante conte.siamo umani mica un super mercato


----------



## sienne (18 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> 1) non mi ricordo come mi ponevo un tempo e non me ne frega
> 2) La memoria corta mi aiuta a scaricare nel cesso il passato e vivere sotto l'egida cosa fatta capo ha e il passato  è passato
> 3) io sono un uomo sempre proiettato in avanti e cambio in continuazione alla luce di nuovi fatti ed esperienze
> 4) Siccome voglio vivere intensamente e il tempo è poco, mi tolgo d'impaccio tutto quello che mi è ostacolo e freno
> ...


Ciao Conte,

guarda, che non ho nessun problema, di come sei ... 

ma se sputi sentenze ... su cose che hai fatto pure tu ... 
mi sembra, non tanto bello ... 
almeno riconoscere ... che forse, è una strada che, come anche tu, si fa ... 
per arrivare, alla fine, a stare meglio ... 

gira e rigira ... quella è la meta ... stare meglio. 

ognuno sceglie la propria strada ... 
senza sentenziare le altre strade ... 

ok?

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Conte,
> 
> guarda, che non ho nessun problema, di come sei ...
> 
> ...


E quali sarebbero le cose che ho fatto pure io su cui sputo sentenze?
Avanti sentiamo...

Lo capisci o no che se io mi vedo con altre donne mia moglie se ne frega
ma se scrivo qui dentro un post come quello di camomilla sul suo compagno
sono un uomo morto eh?

Se lei leggesse na roba del genere di mio pugno
Non mi rivolgerebbe neanche più la parola...

E se io scoprissi che mia moglie con me fa la bella faccia
e mi denigra alle spalle...

Io mi vedrei costretto a separarmi da lei...

Lo capisci questo si o no?

O si sta assieme che so per facciata ?

E sentiamo quali sono le mie sentenze...

Che celafarò non celafarà?

Che continui così e scommettiamo e vediamo chi vince...

Se celafarò vuole farcela deve fare come tebe con mattia, come Ultimo con sua moglie, come Diletta...
Ma non certo puoi sistemare le faccende a suo modo no?

Ma se tu vuoi crederci: CREDICI....

Poi però non venire a piangere da me perchè io ti rido in faccia...perchè so paiasso...e in bocca te la fasso...


----------



## sienne (18 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E quali sarebbero le cose che ho fatto pure io su cui sputo sentenze?
> Avanti sentiamo...
> 
> Lo capisci o no che se io mi vedo con altre donne mia moglie se ne frega
> ...


Ciao Conte,

ok ... due passi indietro e una grappa ... 

anche tu, in passato hai raccontato cose non tanto carine, 
a mio avviso, su tua moglie. 

guarda, che non ho nessun problema che tu ti veda con altre donne OK?!
e non è neanche un problema per tua moglie ... allora alla fine della fiera,
cosa ti fa pensare che sia un problema per me? ... ma scherzi! anzi!
è la cosa migliore, se in una coppia si trovano vie ... che fanno stare bene entrambi.
mi sembra, che questa te l'ho detta più volte ... 

il fatto che tu ti senta costretto a separarti, perché parla male di te, è un fatto tuo. 
qui, non è proprio un parlare male ... è uno sfogo! è il male che parla! la delusione! le budella!
se io dico, che il mio compagno mi ha abbandonata durante la malattia ... 
secondo te, è un parlare male? se non erro, corrisponde ai fatti ... 

lo sfogo serve per chiarirsi le idee ... che a volte si va forte, 
mi sembra normale. non sempre, beh. 

celafarò, fa il suo di percorso ... forse, invece, ce la farà ... che ne sappiamo noi alla fine? 

vedi, ho dato tutta la mia comprensione al mio compagno. non ho parlato male di lui.
forse ultimamente qualche parola mi è scappata ... si, ci sta. 
e forse ... sto facendo l'atto d'affetto più grande che abbia fatto per lui. 
me ne vado ... perché tra noi due, riconosco che non è sano, quello che sta accadendo. 
forse ... sarà proprio questo, a farci ritrovare ... 

Conte, non si sa ... non vi è ricetta ... 

Prego ... non divenire volgare. In bocca, semmai ... te la fa la mucca che sta a rompere già tutta la giornata. 
sta mangiando le foglie del mio alberello ... 

ecco ... un'altra grappa? 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2013)

*Immedesimiamoci*



celafarò ha detto:


> Sono fortemente tentata di contattare il marito dell'ex amante di mio marito e spifferargli tutto. E' decorso già un anno,quindi non parlo sulla scia dell'impulso.Mi chiedo per quale ragione la mia coppia debba essere rovinata mentre lei continua,ipocritamente,a dedicare frasi melensi al marito tradito.Mi chiedo perché mio figlio debba subire le conseguenze di una famiglia disastrata,mentre le figlie vivono serene.Perchè?! Io stessa risponderei a me stessa che non vale la pena sporcarsi le mani,ma un po' di giustizia quando?!


Cara celafarò ti dirò quello che io farò.
Casomai mi trovassi una donna che mi contatta per spifferarmi tutto.
Ci ho pensato molto bene così magari riesco a inscenarti una possibile situazione.

Tu vieni da me a dirmi che tuo marito ha una relazione con mia moglie no?
Allora io ti direi...

Signora può fornirmi prove certe di quanto asserisce?
Può mettere per iscritto quello che mi sta dicendo e firmarlo così che abbia un documento e che non mi basi solo su cose che lei mi ha riferito?
Del resto male non fare paura non avere...

Ma bada bene a come parli
Perchè se esordisci con Conte tua moglie è na troia che se la fa con mio marito...è meglio che infili le scale in fretta...

At capì?

Poi con i tuoi documenti e le tue prove affronto la mia signora e chiedo conto di ste cose...

Ok?

Ma nessun giudizio su mia moglie verrà mai tollerato.

Poi magari che ne so ci piacciamo ed usciamo a cena io e te no?
Che non sia mai detto che la tema non si volga in desio...


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Vorrei precisare nuovamente che, a distanza di un anno e mezzo,non ho mai detto nulla a suo marito,pur avendo migliaia di occasioni.Se non l'ho fatto nel momento in cui dolore e rabbia erano all'apice,come si può pensare che decida di farlo ora?!E' dura vivere con un uomo che ti ha fatto tutto questo,è dura dare una possibilità a chi ti ha tradito in tutti i sensi.E' dura vedere una donna incinta con quella luce negli occhi e quel sorriso sulle labbra, tutte cose che non ho mai avuto. Durante la gravidanza,i miei occhi erano spenti,vi si leggeva solo un profondo dolore.Mio figlio è nato nella m...,da madre è difficile tollerarlo.Sicuramente a loro volta avranno desiderato che lo perdessi,una di certo.Che donne sono?!Che persone sono?!Nonostante tutto non riesco a liberarmene.Non parlo di quella sposata,ma dell'altra.E' ossessionata,continua a scrivere ovunque che il loro amore trionferà superando le difficoltà del momento(ossia io e mio figlio).Non tollero più quest'atteggiamento.Mio marito si giustifica dicendo che non saprebbe cosa fare,che non posso prendermela con lui se lei insiste.Invece sì.E' lui ad aver creato questa situazione ed è sempre lui che non vi ha posto rimedio.


http://www.margherita.net/salute_donne/psicologia/attrazioneuominiimpegnati.html


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Capisco che le sgraditissime presenze del passato di tuo marito siano come degli spettri che ti girano intorno per ossessionarti e sono loro che ti fanno vivere nel terrore che hai scritto tu e che ti ho evidenziato.
> Ma non sono più reali come non è più reale il fatto che lui continui a farti del male.
> Lo pensi perché è la tua mente a supporlo o a sospettarlo sulla scia di quello che ha combinato.
> 
> ...


:up: Celafarò tu parli di giustizia: è giustizia stare bene tu e tuo figlio. Trova la tua strada per stare bene. Non si sta bene con l'ossessione di qualcuno che è fuori dalla tua vita.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> No no Sienne, non è affatto rassegnazione...non mi ero mai posta il problema prima della tempesta nel senso che non ci avevo mai pensato.
> Lo so che ognuno è unico su questa terra e ognuno la può pensare a modo suo fino a che tale pensiero o azione non danneggi altri, mi sono solo accorta che è un pensiero abbastanza contro-corrente.
> Tutto qui...


Ogni coppia è a sé però è difficile capire chi ha sofferto tanto per un tradimento e poi lo mette in conto sminuendone la portata. Ma ne abbiamo già parlato.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio per l'appoggio e la comprensione.Non sto bene vivo alti e bassi e non credo di riuscire a superare per quanto faccia finta che niente sia accaduto.Basta poco,come ad esempio l'ex scocciatrice,a ributtarmi nel baratro della rabbia.A quel punto mi rimetto alla ricerca di qualcosa,qualunque essa sia, come in illo tempore quando investigavo per avere risposte.E' come se mi aspettassi,da un momento all'altro,di ritrovare qualcosa e di poter nuovamente rialimentare la rabbia.Mah,mi sto perndendo in un ragionamento troppo contorto...


Cerchi perché non vuoi trovare.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> :up:Quoto tutto...anche perchè è proprio ciò che stò vivendo.Per anni ho creduto di avere accanto un uomo che i problemi della vita e la carriera lavorativa avevano fatto crescere e maturare..Spesso mi complimentavo con lui per il fatto che sembrava essere diventato  tutto d'un pezzo,con la testa sulle spalle,ruvido,ombroso e un po' troppo serio con me e suo figlio ma assolutamente affidabile,vista la serietà.Ero molto orgogliosa di lui,glielo ripetevo spesso...come un idiota avrei messo la famosa mano sul fuoco per quanto mi sembrava pulito e trasparente mio marito.Mi compiacevo proprio per quanto era cambiato in meglio.All'inizio della nostra storia era tutto cazzeggio,calcio,film e giornali porno (di nascosto ovviamente)anche se giurava di amarmi,io lo giustificavo perchè aveva 20 anni,(io 30).Sembravamo finalmente una coppia solida...tanto da cominciare a pensare al matrimonio,poi a Dicembre confessa qualcosa di lui e la collega...dice però che lei ci ha provato insistentemente e lui anche se gli piaceva molto ha rifiutato.Io mi bevo tutto ciò che dice all'inizio,mi fidavo no?E lo sposo...Quando ritorniamo sul discorso collega però è sempre meno convincente...decido a malincuore e l'ho trovato MOLTO UMILIANTE,di chiedere a qualche collega che conosco bene perchè lavoravo nello stesso posto,prima che nascesse nostro figlio.Vengo a scoprire che lui HA FRAINTESO,che per mesi ha corteggiato con complimenti e sorrisi lei che non ha mai avuto intenzione di trombarselo,era semplicemente gentile e lui si è fatto voli pindarici...Tutti mi hanno detto che al lavoro ride e scherzacon tutti\e...addirittura una disse che ha sempre l'atteggiamento del cretino."senza offesa"mi ha detto.Non mi sono offesa...mi è crollato tutto.A casa sempre serissimo e al lavoro un giullare.Così ho capito di aver sbagliato tutto,mio marito altro non è che una grandissma "sola".Doppia personalità e una capacità di raccontare balle da attore consumato.Stiamo cercando di rimettere insieme i cocci ma a me sembra più che altro un grattare il fondo...Se l'avessi mollato subito avrei conservato almeno qualche bel ricordo,invece scoprendo quello che è veramente  va sempre peggio per me e i ricordi fanno solo male...
> P.S.Il conte ha sempre la verità in tasca,ma ci crede solo lui...


L'hai già raccontato ma questa volta vedo una cosa diversa. Vedo un uomo che ha scelto di non essere ragazzo, di sposarsi giovane e di assumere un ruolo adulto e l'ha fatto con impegno e coerenza e poi, fuori casa, ritrova la giovinezza, il cazzeggiare e si vergogna di questo aspetto con te perché sente che tu lo accetti solo se è serio.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> http://www.margherita.net/salute_donne/psicologia/attrazioneuominiimpegnati.html


Si va bon dei...
C'è solo da chiederi dove non vadano a parare la donne pur di trovare una giustificazione plausibile al fatto che il loro lui sia andato con un'altra...incredibile eh?

Impossibile accettare le vie normali e naturali...

Comodo rassicurarsi dicendo poverina non stava bene e quindi si è innamorata di uno sposato...
Poverino lui non stava bene e qundi si è invaghito di sta qua....

Non si capirà mai abbastanza quanto il divorzio ha tolto peso ieratico al matrimonio squalificandolo, facendo diventare agli occhi di moltissime donne il fatto che un uomo sia sposato, solo un piccolissimo e insignificante dettaglio, non certo un ostacolo da superare....

E c'è da chiedersi quante ragionino così: per fortuna è sposato, cioè non si attaccherà mai del tutto a me e potremo goderci solo la parte più giocosa e ricreativa di un rapporto di coppia...unendo vieppiù l'utile al dilettevole...

E infatti siamo in una società piena di anormali e di persone che non stanno bene...

Basterebbe invece notare come in altre società di altri tempi per evitare certe situazioni...ehehehehehehe...
Le donne sposate: stavano in casa a fare la calzetta....no?

Ora ci piaccia o meno viviamo in una società in cui la promiscuità è incredibile...acuita a dismisura dal virtuale...
e ne consegue che da che mondo e mondo....la paja vissin al fogo...brucia....

Ma che gran lavoro hanno gli psicoterapeuti....ma che business....


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'hai già raccontato ma questa volta vedo una cosa diversa. Vedo un uomo che ha scelto di non essere ragazzo, di sposarsi giovane e di assumere un ruolo adulto e l'ha fatto con impegno e coerenza e poi, fuori casa, ritrova la giovinezza, il cazzeggiare e si vergogna di questo aspetto con te perché sente che tu lo accetti solo se è serio.


Io da uomo vedo invece un poro cristo che si è fatto in 4 per inscenare l'uomo che Camomilla voleva al suo fianco...per poi flippare pesantemente...Vedo un uomo che non ha scelto ma che suo malgrado si è trovato condizionato da una donna più grande di lui che con argomenti più che efficaci lo ha persuaso a tentare l'impossibile no?

Cosa non facciamo noi uomini pur de far contenta na donna...cosa non facciamo...
E quante volte se siamo deboli di personalità ci ritroviamo a fare cose che non avremmo mai pensato magari perfino convinti che era la nostra volontà....

Poi la nostra indole e natura prende il sopravvento con i risultati che sono sotto gli occhi di tutti...

Appunto era uno sfigato io con il mio amore lo cambierò....

Na sega infatti no?
Crei solo un buffone....che non vede l'ora di rilassarsi con gli amici...smettendo gli abiti del serio...

Ma è così difficile da capire?
Quando un uomo flippa si lascia andare e si dice...che vada come vada....non ce la faccio più con sta dona qui che pretende de tutto e de più da me...

Ma porco can io non sono come lei tutta esigentosa con sè stessa...io sono molto indulgente con me stesso...


----------



## MK (19 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi hai ferito, non importa, decido di amare e ci passo sopra...
> Mi hai ferito, allora mi hai deluso, ecco *non eri come io avevo deciso che tu fossi*, ecco non mi piaci più, ma scelgo di tenerti lo stesso perchè non sono capace di fare senza di te...


Non eri come io credevo che fossi, non come avevo deciso di. Sta qui la differenza. Lo dicevo l'altra sera. Si può cambiare, si cambia ogni giorno. Se la persona che mi sta accanto cambia radicalmente lo faccio anch'io di conseguenza. Posso re-agire od agire. Scegliere di tenerti lo stesso perchè non sono capace di fare (fare che?) o di stare per me è inconcepibile.


----------



## Camomilla (19 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'hai già raccontato ma questa volta vedo una cosa diversa. Vedo un uomo che ha scelto di non essere ragazzo, di sposarsi giovane e di assumere un ruolo adulto e l'ha fatto con impegno e coerenza e poi, fuori casa, ritrova la giovinezza, il cazzeggiare e si vergogna di questo aspetto con te perché sente che tu lo accetti solo se è serio.





contepinceton ha detto:


> Io da uomo vedo invece un poro cristo che si è fatto in 4 per inscenare l'uomo che Camomilla voleva al suo fianco...per poi flippare pesantemente...Vedo un uomo che non ha scelto ma che suo malgrado si è trovato condizionato da una donna più grande di lui che con argomenti più che efficaci lo ha persuaso a tentare l'impossibile no?
> 
> Cosa non facciamo noi uomini pur de far contenta na donna...cosa non facciamo...
> E quante volte se siamo deboli di personalità ci ritroviamo a fare cose che non avremmo mai pensato magari perfino convinti che era la nostra volontà....
> ...


Forse la verità stà nel mezzo...chissà!Ci siamo scelti perchè ci divertivamo molto e la differenza di età non si notava nè mentalmente nè fisicamente,ho sempre avuto uomini più giovani (10 anni però forse sono troppi) perchè pensavo,sbagliando penso ora, che con quelli più grandi mi sarei annoiata...SICCHE'!!!Quando ha smesso di divertirsi con me,se la storia era diventata per lui intollerabile, poteva parlarne,volendo cercarsene una che lo soddisfasse e interrompere la nostra relazione.Ha avuto 15 anni di tempo per decidere,la porta è sempre stata aperta e non gli ho mai puntato un'arma contro...Inoltre fingendosi diverso non mi ha dato la possibilità di decidere...e questo mi "RUGA" parecchio!!!

Conte la tipa di qui si è infatuato l'anno scorso è ancora più grande di me...ne ha 13 più di lui!


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Forse la verità stà nel mezzo...chissà!Ci siamo scelti perchè ci divertivamo molto e la differenza di età non si notava nè mentalmente nè fisicamente,ho sempre avuto uomini più giovani (10 anni però forse sono troppi) perchè pensavo,sbagliando penso ora, che con quelli più grandi mi sarei annoiata...SICCHE'!!!Quando ha smesso di divertirsi con me,se la storia era diventata per lui intollerabile, poteva parlarne,volendo cercarsene una che lo soddisfasse e interrompere la nostra relazione.Ha avuto 15 anni di tempo per decidere,la porta è sempre stata aperta e non gli ho mai puntato un'arma contro...Inoltre fingendosi diverso non mi ha dato la possibilità di decidere...e questo mi "RUGA" parecchio!!!
> 
> Conte la tipa di qui si è infatuato l'anno scorso è ancora più grande di me...ne ha 13 più di lui!


Beh in tutti i tradimenti ci si domanda perché il traditore non ha parlato prima. Ci vuole tanta fatica per capire che non era in grado di parlare prima perché ancor in precedenza è iniziata una scissione tra il dentro e il fuori (dentro sé e fuori di sé, dentro casa e fuori casa, dentro un ruolo e fuori da quel ruolo). Lui con te non è stato capace di evolvere nel vostro rapporto, forse non volendo deluderti o forse non volendo deludersi. Il fatto che si mostrasse "ragazzo" con una più vecchia di te (in qualche modo anche a te simile perché ex collega-amica) rafforza e non invalida questa ipotesi. Se lo avesse apprezzato lei, in quel suo modo di essere, l'avresti, magari, apprezzato anche tu. Ovvio che lui non ha capito nulla di quel che stava facendo :mrgreen:. Però voleva e vuole te e l'ha confermato con il matrimonio che rafforzava il ruolo "impegnato".


----------



## Diletta (19 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si va bon dei...
> C'è solo da chiederi dove non vadano a parare la donne pur di trovare una giustificazione plausibile al fatto che il loro lui sia andato con un'altra...incredibile eh?
> 
> Impossibile accettare le vie normali e naturali...
> ...



:up::up::up::up::up:
Sì, è periodo di vacche grasse per loro (chi se li può ancora permettere però...)

Ma mi domando e dico: una donna sposata deve per forza starsene dentro casa per evitare certe situazioni, non può stare al suo posto e contemporaneamente varcare quella porta?
Possibile che ce ne siano così tante in crisi coniugale?!

Allora è il matrimonio che non funziona come istituzione...


----------



## Diletta (19 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni coppia è a sé però è difficile capire chi ha sofferto tanto per un tradimento e poi lo mette in conto sminuendone la portata. Ma ne abbiamo già parlato.



Ma per me quello non è tradimento, ma hai ragione, ne abbiamo già parlato abbastanza...


----------



## Fantastica (19 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allora è il matrimonio che non funziona come istituzione...


Già.


----------



## sienne (19 Luglio 2013)

Ciao

secondo me, il matrimonio funziona ... 
ma, non si realizza, che il matrimonio te lo formi 
come meglio va per la coppia. 

il matrimonio ... è un contratto, nada mas. 
poi, se uno vive a Caracas e l'altro in Canada ... a chi importa?
Basta che siano felici e che a loro stia bene ... 

sienne


----------



## Diletta (19 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> secondo me, il matrimonio funziona ...
> ma, non si realizza, che il matrimonio te lo formi
> ...



Perché nel matrimonio si ragiona ancora per stereotipi e lo si vive basandosi sulle convenzioni, cioè su come un matrimonio andrebbe vissuto.
Certi temi sono ancora tabù e di conseguenza non vengono neanche sfiorati.
Invece, se "solo" si avesse il coraggio di dire che, al di là dell'affetto che ci lega, può non essere garantita una fedeltà prettamente fisica per il lungo periodo e se ne potesse parlare in modo disinvolto tirando fuori le proprie posizioni e le proprie vedute, penso che ci sarebbero molti più matrimoni funzionanti in giro.
E' ovvio che questo dialogo debba avvenire prima del fatidico sì. 
Ma non il giorno prima, quanto tutto è ormai organizzato...


----------



## sienne (19 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perché nel matrimonio si ragiona ancora per stereotipi e lo si vive basandosi sulle convenzioni, cioè su come un matrimonio andrebbe vissuto.
> Certi temi sono ancora tabù e di conseguenza non vengono neanche sfiorati.
> Invece, se "solo" si avesse il coraggio di dire che, al di là dell'affetto che ci lega, può non essere garantita una fedeltà prettamente fisica per il lungo periodo e se ne potesse parlare in modo disinvolto tirando fuori le proprie posizioni e le proprie vedute, penso che ci sarebbero molti più matrimoni funzionanti in giro.
> E' ovvio che questo dialogo debba avvenire prima del fatidico sì.
> Ma non il giorno prima, quanto tutto è ormai organizzato...


Ciao Diletta  

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma infatti! ... :up: ... 

sienne


----------



## Sole (19 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perché nel matrimonio si ragiona ancora per stereotipi e lo si vive basandosi sulle convenzioni, cioè su come un matrimonio andrebbe vissuto.
> Certi temi sono ancora tabù e di conseguenza non vengono neanche sfiorati.
> *Invece, se "solo" si avesse il coraggio di dire che, al di là dell'affetto che ci lega, può non essere garantita una fedeltà prettamente fisica per il lungo periodo e se ne potesse parlare in modo disinvolto tirando fuori le proprie posizioni e le proprie vedute, penso che ci sarebbero molti più matrimoni funzionanti in giro.*
> E' ovvio che questo dialogo debba avvenire prima del fatidico sì.
> Ma non il giorno prima, quanto tutto è ormai organizzato...


Se io dovessi sposarmi tra poco direi al mio compagno che lo amo al punto da desiderare di legarmi a lui per sempre e da credere che questo sarà possibile. Ma al tempo stesso, gli direi che so bene che le persone cambiano nel tempo, e insieme a loro cambiano idee e sentimenti. Quindi, per quanto io lo ami e lo desideri adesso, gli direi che sono consapevole che l'amore, in un futuro, potrà finire. Che potranno esserci periodi di crisi, di lontananza, di dubbio. Che tutto è possibile. Ma se lo amo al punto di sposarlo, posso almeno impegnarmi ad essere sincera con lui, a rispettarlo, a renderlo partecipe dei miei mutamenti, a chiedergli aiuto nei momenti di crisi, a non scappare davanti alle difficoltà. Questa è l'unica cosa che si può fare in un matrimonio, credo. Parlare di fedeltà sessuale è sciocco, futile, inutile. E' come svicolare davanti all'ostacolo.


----------



## sienne (19 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Se io dovessi sposarmi tra poco direi al mio compagno che lo amo al punto da desiderare di legarmi a lui per sempre e da credere che questo sarà possibile. Ma al tempo stesso, gli direi che so bene che le persone cambiano nel tempo, e insieme a loro cambiano idee e sentimenti. Quindi, per quanto io lo ami e lo desideri adesso, gli direi che sono consapevole che l'amore, in un futuro, potrà finire. Che potranno esserci periodi di crisi, di lontananza, di dubbio. Che tutto è possibile. Ma se lo amo al punto di sposarlo, posso almeno impegnarmi ad essere sincera con lui, a rispettarlo, a renderlo partecipe dei miei mutamenti, a chiedergli aiuto nei momenti di crisi, a non scappare davanti alle difficoltà. Questa è l'unica cosa che si può fare in un matrimonio, credo. Parlare di fedeltà sessuale è sciocco, futile, inutile. E' come svicolare davanti all'ostacolo.



Ciao Harley,

ho un modo simile al tuo di amare ... e di vedere la vita.

ma credo, che ci siano vari modi di amare ... che valgano quanto il mio o il tuo. 
esempio, la settimana scorsa sono stata ad una festa di mia cognata. 
sua zia è sposata da 40anni ... e sono felici ... ma sparsi per il mondo,
regolarmente passano però l'inverno assieme ... 
funziona ... stanno bene ... questo conta alla fine!

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Se io dovessi sposarmi tra poco direi al mio compagno che lo amo al punto da desiderare di legarmi a lui per sempre e da credere che questo sarà possibile. Ma al tempo stesso, gli direi che so bene che le persone cambiano nel tempo, e insieme a loro cambiano idee e sentimenti. Quindi, per quanto io lo ami e lo desideri adesso, gli direi che sono consapevole che l'amore, in un futuro, potrà finire. Che potranno esserci periodi di crisi, di lontananza, di dubbio. Che tutto è possibile. Ma se lo amo al punto di sposarlo, *posso almeno impegnarmi ad essere sincera con lui, a rispettarlo, a renderlo partecipe dei miei mutamenti, a chiedergli aiuto nei momenti di crisi, a non scappare davanti alle difficoltà*. Questa è l'unica cosa che si può fare in un matrimonio, credo. Parlare di fedeltà sessuale è sciocco, futile, inutile. E' come svicolare davanti all'ostacolo.


Sì può avere questo patto e vederlo infranto. Perché questo patto presuppone che il tradimento nasca da situazioni consapevoli ma anche che ci sia la disponibilità a correre il rischio di perdere le sicurezze sentimentali, economiche, sociali e famigliari. La consapevolezza è merce rara, il coraggio ancor di più.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Harley,
> 
> ho un modo simile al tuo di amare ... e di vedere la vita.
> 
> ...


 Se quella cosa lì la si vuole chiamare matrimonio, sì.


----------



## Sole (19 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Harley,
> 
> ho un modo simile al tuo di amare ... e di vedere la vita.
> 
> ...


Come dice il buon vecchio Woody Allen: l'importante è che funzioni


----------



## Sole (19 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì può avere questo patto e vederlo infranto. Perché questo patto presuppone che il tradimento nasca da situazioni consapevoli ma anche che ci sia la disponibilità a correre il rischio di perdere le sicurezze sentimentali, economiche, sociali e famigliari. La consapevolezza è merce rara, il coraggio ancor di più.


Lo so.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Come dice il buon vecchio Woody Allen: l'importante è che funzioni


Il buon vecchio Woody ha sue ragioni personali


----------



## sienne (19 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se quella cosa lì la si vuole chiamare matrimonio, sì.


Ciao Brunetta,

ma sta tutto lì! ... 
A loro sta bene e lo chiamano matrimonio ed hanno anche dei progetti in comune ... 
si sentono tutti i giorni ... e forse, si sentono più vicini loro ... che tante altre coppie, 
che vivono nello stesso spazio ... ma quello poi, viene chiamato dai più matrimonio "vero" ... 

e cosa sarebbe quella cosa lì, secondo te?
due, che hanno un progetto di vita assieme ... e la vivono così ... 

sienne


----------



## Sole (19 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il buon vecchio Woody ha sue ragioni personali


Eh lo so. Però ognuno ha la sua testa, la sua storia... il suo modo di trovare la felicità. Il problema è quando la felicità non arriva... e ci si sente intrappolati e insoddisfatti, sempre alla ricerca di qualcosa... o si rende infelici gli altri. Allora lì forse varrebbe la pena di cambiare rotta.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta,
> 
> ma sta tutto lì! ...
> A loro sta bene e lo chiamano matrimonio ed hanno anche dei progetti in comune ...
> ...


Negli altri sei mesi vivono in astinenza? Oppure il sesso con altri è compreso? Certo che se va bene a loro va bene (per loro). Il matrimonio comprende la coabitazione. Poi ci sono rapporti di tutti i tipi.


----------



## Hellseven (19 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Negli altri sei mesi vivono in astinenza?* Oppure il sesso con altri è compreso? Certo che se va bene a loro va bene (per loro). Il matrimonio comprende la coabitazione. Poi ci sono rapporti di tutti i tipi.


Anche anni.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Eh lo so. Però ognuno ha la sua testa, la sua storia... il suo modo di trovare la felicità. Il problema è quando la felicità non arriva... e ci si sente intrappolati e insoddisfatti, sempre alla ricerca di qualcosa... o si rende infelici gli altri. Allora lì forse varrebbe la pena di cambiare rotta.


Sono completamente d'accordo e completamente in disaccordo. Tutto dipende da cosa si intende per felicità. Ci si potrebbe accapigliare per tutta l'estate e oltre


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Anche anni.


Non sarebbe d'accordo neanche il Frate Indovino


----------



## sienne (19 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Negli altri sei mesi vivono in astinenza? Oppure il sesso con altri è compreso? Certo che se va bene a loro va bene (per loro). Il matrimonio comprende la coabitazione. Poi ci sono rapporti di tutti i tipi.


Ciao

no, nessun rapporto fuori.

e durante il resto dell'anno quando possono s'incontrano. 
è stata all'inizio una scelta forzata ... e nel frattempo, 
sono contenti ... hanno molta fiducia e funziona. 

avevano un'azienda qui ... è andata in fallimento,
sono poi partiti assieme in canada ... ma non ha funzionato economicamente.
così lei ... è rientrata qui e lavora in un settore particolare e guadagna bene,
lui cerca di far sopravvivere il progetto che hanno lì ... 

stanno in movimento ... e non percepiscono lo spazio che li separa come un ostacolo.

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> no, nessun rapporto fuori.
> 
> ...


Caso singolarmente fortunato.


----------



## Hellseven (19 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono completamente d'accordo e completamente in disaccordo. Tutto dipende *da cosa si intende per felicità*. Ci si potrebbe accapigliare per tutta l'estate e oltre


[video=youtube;gC_ugXDVSgc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gC_ugXDVSgc[/video]


----------



## Hellseven (19 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sarebbe d'accordo neanche il Frate Indovino


Fidati.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> [video=youtube;gC_ugXDVSgc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gC_ugXDVSgc[/video]


Fa ridere ma neanche tanto, visto che poi si è messo con la figliastra.


----------



## Hellseven (19 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fa ridere ma neanche tanto, visto che poi si è messo con la figliastra.


Quando si dice precorrere i tempi ....


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Quando si dice precorrere i tempi ....


Il suo ventennale (o trentennale? o quarantennale?:mexican psicoanalista ne avrebbe da raccontare!


----------



## Hellseven (19 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il suo ventennale (o trentennale? o quarantennale?:mexican psicoanalista ne avrebbe da raccontare!


Genio e sregolatezza


----------



## Diletta (20 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Se io dovessi sposarmi tra poco direi al mio compagno che lo amo al punto da desiderare di legarmi a lui per sempre e da credere che questo sarà possibile. Ma al tempo stesso, gli direi che so bene che le persone cambiano nel tempo, e insieme a loro cambiano idee e sentimenti. Quindi, per quanto io lo ami e lo desideri adesso, gli direi che sono consapevole che l'amore, in un futuro, potrà finire. Che potranno esserci periodi di crisi, di lontananza, di dubbio. Che tutto è possibile. Ma se lo amo al punto di sposarlo, posso almeno impegnarmi ad essere sincera con lui, a rispettarlo, a renderlo partecipe dei miei mutamenti, a chiedergli aiuto nei momenti di crisi, a non scappare davanti alle difficoltà. Questa è l'unica cosa che si può fare in un matrimonio, credo. Parlare di fedeltà sessuale è sciocco, futile, inutile. E' come svicolare davanti all'ostacolo.



Quoto tutto !! :up::up:


----------



## Camomilla (20 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Se io dovessi sposarmi tra poco direi al mio compagno che lo amo al punto da desiderare di legarmi a lui per sempre e da credere che questo sarà possibile. Ma al tempo stesso, gli direi che so bene che le persone cambiano nel tempo, e insieme a loro cambiano idee e sentimenti. Quindi, per quanto io lo ami e lo desideri adesso, gli direi che sono consapevole che l'amore, in un futuro, potrà finire. Che potranno esserci periodi di crisi, di lontananza, di dubbio. Che tutto è possibile. Ma se lo amo al punto di sposarlo, posso almeno impegnarmi ad essere sincera con lui, a rispettarlo, a renderlo partecipe dei miei mutamenti, a chiedergli aiuto nei momenti di crisi, a non scappare davanti alle difficoltà. Questa è l'unica cosa che si può fare in un matrimonio, credo. Parlare di fedeltà sessuale è sciocco, futile, inutile. E' come svicolare davanti all'ostacolo.


Stimo sinceramente la tua opinione ma il discorso non fila,almeno per quanto mi riguarda...sarò di vecchio stampo,ma senza fedeltà sessuale per portare rispetto e rendere partecipe il partner dei propri mutamenti e allontanamenti bisognerebbe anche raccontare le eventuali allegre scappatelle scopereccie extra,perchè nasconderle renderebbe vane le premesse e promesse.E non so quanti\e sarebbero comprensivi\e nel sentir dire "Amore,oggi con quello\a ho scopato da dio!!".Spero di essermi spiegata.(mi sono risposata circa 4 mesi fa,per la seconda volta,son di coccio io )


----------



## MK (20 Luglio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Stimo sinceramente la tua opinione ma il discorso non fila,almeno per quanto mi riguarda...sarò di vecchio stampo,ma *senza fedeltà sessuale per portare rispetto e rendere partecipe il partner dei propri mutamenti e allontanamenti bisognerebbe anche raccontare le eventuali allegre scappatelle scopereccie extra,perchè nasconderle renderebbe vane le premesse e promesse.*E non so quanti\e sarebbero comprensivi\e nel sentir dire "Amore,oggi con quello\a ho scopato da dio!!".Spero di essermi spiegata.(mi sono risposata circa 4 mesi fa,per la seconda volta,son di coccio io )


Quello che dovrebbe essere la coppia aperta. Impossibile secondo me. Non il dirlo (c'è chi lo fa) ma il continuare a stare dentro una coppia del genere. Tutta la libertà possibile ma deve desiderare me e soltanto me. E io lui.


----------



## Camomilla (20 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Quello che dovrebbe essere la coppia aperta. Impossibile secondo me. Non il dirlo (c'è chi lo fa) ma il continuare a stare dentro una coppia del genere. Tutta la libertà possibile ma deve desiderare me e soltanto me. E io lui.


Esatto.La coppia aperta è una coppia di "convenienza".Secondo me...


----------



## MK (20 Luglio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Esatto.La coppia aperta è una coppia di "convenienza".Secondo me...


Non lo so, magari ce ne sono che funzionano, io non ne conosco. Amo te e con gli altri/le altre è solo sesso per me non esiste. Impazzirei di gelosia.


----------



## Camomilla (20 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Non lo so, magari ce ne sono che funzionano, io non ne conosco. Amo te e con gli altri/le altre è solo sesso per me non esiste. Impazzirei di gelosia.


Nemmeno io ne conosco...anche perchè non andremmo d'accordo,non li comprenderei...già mi dà fastidio se lui si fa una sega davanti ad un porno...per cui


----------



## MK (20 Luglio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Nemmeno io ne conosco...anche perchè non andremmo d'accordo,non li comprenderei...*già mi dà fastidio se lui si fa una sega davanti ad un porno*...per cui


Idem. Ma pure se mentre sta con me guarda la tipa che passa per strada :mrgreen:. Se le guardi quando sta da solo. Guardare eh.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Non lo so, magari ce ne sono che funzionano, *io non ne conosco*. Amo te e con gli altri/le altre è solo sesso per me non esiste. Impazzirei di gelosia.


Neanch'io (intendo tra le mie frequentazioni) oppure ci sono ma non me lo raccontano.


----------



## Tebe (20 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta,
> 
> ma sta tutto lì! ...
> A loro sta bene e lo chiamano matrimonio ed hanno anche dei progetti in comune ...
> ...



verde mio.


----------



## Tebe (20 Luglio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Esatto.La coppia aperta è una coppia di "convenienza".Secondo me...


no.
E' una coppia semplicemente diversa dalla tua o quella che tu vorresti.
E' una coppia composta da due individui che sono diversi per esperienze e carattere.
Loro potrebbero pensare una cosa simile della tua di coppia, e magari guardarvi con commiserazione vera.

Grazie a Dio non tutti siamo uguali o l'evoluzione non ci sarebbe stata.
Ed essere ancora piena di peli, arrampicarmi sugli alberi e grugnire invece di parlare, non credo mi sarebbe piaciuto


----------



## Tebe (20 Luglio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Nemmeno io ne conosco...anche perchè non andremmo d'accordo*,non li comprenderei..*.già mi dà fastidio se lui si fa una sega davanti ad un porno...per cui



ecco. Questo è giusto.

Se uno non comprende una cosa non è che può spiegarla. 
O si?
:unhappy:


----------



## MK (20 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no.
> E' una coppia semplicemente diversa dalla tua o quella che tu vorresti.
> E' una coppia composta da due individui che sono diversi per esperienze e carattere.
> Loro potrebbero pensare una cosa simile della tua di coppia, e magari guardarvi con commiserazione vera.
> ...


Coppia aperta si intendeva condivisa da entrambi i partner.


----------



## Fantastica (20 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta,
> 
> ma sta tutto lì! ...
> A loro sta bene e lo chiamano matrimonio ed hanno anche dei progetti in comune ...
> ...


Il mio Grande Amore... così.


----------



## passante (20 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Non lo so, magari ce ne sono che funzionano, io non ne conosco. Amo te e con gli altri/le altre è solo sesso per me non esiste. Impazzirei di gelosia.


io ne conosco, ma solo tra coppie gay. sul funzionare o meno non metto becco: in generale mi stupisco di come faccia a "funzionare" l'80% delle coppie che conosco, gay etero monogame o scambiste che siano


----------



## Camomilla (20 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no.
> E' una coppia semplicemente diversa dalla tua o quella che tu vorresti.
> E' una coppia composta da due individui che sono diversi per esperienze e carattere.
> Loro potrebbero pensare una cosa simile della tua di coppia, e magari guardarvi con commiserazione vera.
> ...


cicia....
 1)ho scritto secondo me...
 2)tutta la menata su peli e grugniti è esagerata e pure un po' ridicola...ti piace arzigogolare 
 3)quando noi saremo ormai cenere da millenni sono convinta che esisterà ancora gente che non tollererà il fatto che il partner si "sbatta" qualcun'altro..
Saluti..


----------



## Camomilla (20 Luglio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> io ne conosco, ma solo tra coppie gay. sul funzionare o meno non metto becco: in generale mi stupisco di come faccia a "funzionare" l'80% delle coppie che conosco, gay etero monogame o scambiste che siano


Gia!!! Che disastro!!Spero che la tua coppia faccia parte del restante 20 % nonostante i tentativi di abbordaggio al tuo uomo da parte delle amiche (ho letto)


----------



## MK (20 Luglio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> io ne conosco, ma solo tra coppie gay. sul funzionare o meno non metto becco: in generale mi stupisco di come faccia a "funzionare" l'80% delle coppie che conosco, gay etero monogame o scambiste che siano


E' che non riesco ad immaginare come ci si organizzi. Soprattutto in caso di convivenza. Se uno dei due esce in cerca di avventure e l'altro resta a casa, uhm, vai pure tesoro, io mi leggo un libro nel frattempo... No no non ci riuscirei mai. Anche perchè io sarei quella che resta a casa a leggersi il libro...


----------



## Camomilla (20 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> E' che non riesco ad immaginare come ci si organizzi. Soprattutto in caso di convivenza. Se uno dei due esce in cerca di avventure e l'altro resta a casa, uhm, vai pure tesoro, io mi leggo un libro nel frattempo... No no non ci riuscirei mai. Anche perchè io sarei quella che resta a casa a leggersi il libro...


  idem...e magari mentre stanno per uscire fanno le raccomandazioni "Caro\a...ricordati i preservativi!Nel cassetto a destra!!Ma dai?!?!?


----------



## MK (20 Luglio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> idem...e magari mentre stanno per uscire fanno le raccomandazioni "Caro\a...ricordati i preservativi!Nel cassetto a destra!!Ma dai?!?!?


Non so poi se l'altro/altra sia sempre lo stesso/stessa o si parla di avventure di una sera (o di una mattina o del pomeriggio). Insomma bisogna mettersi d'accordo su quando dove come, sai che casino altrimenti


----------



## Fantastica (20 Luglio 2013)

La fedeltà sessuale SECONDO ME è condizione imprescindibile di quello che IO chiamo amore. Se non c'è desiderio ESCLUSIVO, per me non c'è amore. E, sempre SECONDO ME, quando il desiderio sessuale esclusivo cessa, beh, l'amore è andato a morire. Poi, certo, possiamo raccontarcela. Siamo bravissimi, soprattutto con noi stessi.


----------



## MK (20 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> La fedeltà sessuale SECONDO ME è condizione imprescindibile di quello che IO chiamo amore. Se non c'è desiderio ESCLUSIVO, per me non c'è amore. E, sempre SECONDO ME, quando il desiderio sessuale esclusivo cessa, beh, l'amore è andato a morire. Poi, certo, possiamo raccontarcela. Siamo bravissimi, soprattutto con noi stessi.


Sì dovrebbe essere così. Dico dovrebbe perchè una storia che ho avuto è finita nonostante il desiderio continuasse da entrambe le parti. Però era esclusivo solo il mio.


----------



## Camomilla (20 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> La fedeltà sessuale SECONDO ME è condizione imprescindibile di quello che IO chiamo amore. Se non c'è desiderio ESCLUSIVO, per me non c'è amore. E, sempre SECONDO ME, quando il desiderio sessuale esclusivo cessa, beh, l'amore è andato a morire. Poi, certo, possiamo raccontarcela. Siamo bravissimi, soprattutto con noi stessi.


Quando ti leggo mi ritrovo sempre...e le ferite "sanguinano"!


----------



## Fantastica (20 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Sì dovrebbe essere così. Dico dovrebbe perchè una storia che ho avuto è finita nonostante il desiderio continuasse da entrambe le parti. Però era esclusivo solo il mio.


Allora il suo non era davvero desiderio... uno può scopare anche con, per esempio, la moglie, ma desidera SOLAMENTE l'amante.


----------



## Tebe (20 Luglio 2013)

[video=youtube;E-Yytpz6xCE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-Yytpz6xCE[/video]


----------



## MK (20 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Allora il suo non era davvero desiderio... uno può scopare anche con, per esempio, la moglie, ma desidera SOLAMENTE l'amante.


Non era proprio così. Ma mi è capitato pure quello .


----------



## passante (20 Luglio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Gia!!! Che disastro!!Spero che la tua coppia faccia parte del restante 20 % nonostante i tentativi di abbordaggio al tuo uomo da parte delle amiche (ho letto)


:smile: no, no, noi siamo nell'80% di cui ci si stupisce, ma resistiamo  (non l'ho nemmeno uccisa, alla fine)


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> E' che non riesco ad immaginare come ci si organizzi. Soprattutto in caso di convivenza. Se uno dei due esce in cerca di avventure e l'altro resta a casa, uhm, vai pure tesoro, io mi leggo un libro nel frattempo... No no non ci riuscirei mai. Anche perchè io sarei quella che resta a casa a leggersi il libro...





MK ha detto:


> Non so poi se l'altro/altra sia sempre lo stesso/stessa o si parla di avventure di una sera (o di una mattina o del pomeriggio). Insomma bisogna mettersi d'accordo su quando dove come, sai che casino altrimenti


 Oh io son d'accordo con te.
 Ma è difficile immaginare la gestione del tempo se si parte da un'idea di coppia "tradizionale" che, a parte impegni lavorativi, passa la maggior parte del tempo insieme. Se invece si pensa a una coppia in cui entrambi hanno tempo libero da gestire autonomamente, quel tempo ognuno lo occupa come preferisce, senza farne resoconti all'altro, un po' come avviene con i genitori da parte di figli adulti quando basta "stasera esco" o "non torno a cena", e durante quel tempo si può giocare a calcetto, andare a cena con amici e magari far sesso. 
Io mi tormenterei ogni uscita, magari innocente, altri sono diversi.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> :smile: no, no, noi siamo nell'80% di cui ci si stupisce, ma resistiamo  (non l'ho nemmeno uccisa, alla fine)


Ci si stupisce sempre perché gli equilibri altrui non sono i nostri.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci si stupisce sempre perché gli equilibri altrui non sono i nostri.


E pecchiamo sempre di presunzione quando li proponiamo agli altri.
Perchè gli altri non stanno bene.
E ci appaiono sempre squilibrati.
Colpevoli di non vivere come noi.
Ma per fortuna hanno una vita da vivere che non è la nostra no?


----------



## Camomilla (21 Luglio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> :smile: no, no, noi siamo nell'80% di cui ci si stupisce, ma resistiamo  (non l'ho nemmeno uccisa, alla fine)


 E vai così!!!La classe non è acqua!!


----------



## Camomilla (21 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E pecchiamo sempre di presunzione quando li proponiamo agli altri.
> Perchè gli altri non stanno bene.
> E ci appaiono sempre squilibrati.
> Colpevoli di non vivere come noi.
> Ma per fortuna hanno una vita da vivere che non è la nostra no?


Ma alla fin fine...chi di noi stà bene VERAMENTE???Eh??????Stò forum è na valle di lacrime O NO?Nonostante il cazzeggio vago...


----------



## Innominata (21 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> La fedeltà sessuale SECONDO ME è condizione imprescindibile di quello che IO chiamo amore. Se non c'è desiderio ESCLUSIVO, per me non c'è amore. E, sempre SECONDO ME, quando il desiderio sessuale esclusivo cessa, beh, l'amore è andato a morire. Poi, certo, possiamo raccontarcela. Siamo bravissimi, soprattutto con noi stessi.


Ma allora più che altro si dovrebbe capire cosa significa esclusivo. Insomma i caratteri dell'esclusivita' forse riguardano qualcosa di diverso che il non andare con nessun altro, e scopare solo "esclusivamente" con una persona. Non è' un fatto di numero, ma un fatto di tratti ed elementi imperscrutabili, per cui scopare con quella persona e' qualcosa di esclusivo, che ESCLUDE qualsiasi altro in quel momento. È' al di la' anche se magari lo fai peggio, meno vivacemente, meno fantasiosamente, meno tecnicamente ecc. Ecc. Io ho desiderato(e dato seguito) a una fortissima attrazione a intensa connotazione sessuale(chissà che vuol dire poi sessuale), ma ricordo perfettamente che non solo non avevo smesso di farlo con il mio partner ufficiale, ma che sentivo questi incontestabili caratteri di esclusività con il partner ufficiale. Non me la racconto, so il tipo di atrocità che si può provocare nell'altro, anche se col senno di poi stupisci di tale portata, anche se può essere faticoso tener conto di tale portata. Diagnosticare la fine di un amore con un sintomo mi pare azzardato e, data la complessità dell'argomento, alquanto riduttivo. Magari fa parte del triste territorio in cui  non si vuole più mettere a disposizione l'intimita' in un'immediatezza della sua funzione. Se il sesso fosse l'elemento più' " diagnostico" dell'amore ogni volta che si tromba in giro si contribuirebbe allora a saturare di rigurgiti amorosi il mondo? Insomma, con l'amore si toccano altre profonde incommensurabilità, neanche sempre positive eh?, ma che neanche l'erotismo può misurare.
mi sono poi chiesta certe volte, ma allora chi ha una libido erotica bassa semplicemente per natura, chi prende medicine che producono un suo calo,  chi è' impotente, chi è' frigida, chi è' anziano, allora non può né amare ne' tradire?


----------



## Fantastica (21 Luglio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma allora più che altro si dovrebbe capire cosa significa esclusivo. Insomma i caratteri dell'esclusivita' forse riguardano qualcosa di diverso che il non andare con nessun altro, e scopare solo "esclusivamente" con una persona. Non è' un fatto di numero, ma un fatto di tratti ed elementi imperscrutabili, per cui scopare con quella persona e' qualcosa di esclusivo, che ESCLUDE qualsiasi altro in quel momento. È' al di la' anche se magari lo fai peggio, meno vivacemente, meno fantasiosamente, meno tecnicamente ecc. Ecc. Io ho desiderato(e dato seguito) a una fortissima attrazione a intensa connotazione sessuale(chissà che vuol dire poi sessuale), ma ricordo perfettamente che non solo non avevo smesso di farlo con il mio partner ufficiale, ma che sentivo questi incontestabili caratteri di esclusività con il partner ufficiale. Non me la racconto, so il tipo di atrocità che si può provocare nell'altro, anche se col senno di poi stupisci di tale portata, anche se può essere faticoso tener conto di tale portata. Diagnosticare la fine di un amore con un sintomo mi pare azzardato e, data la complessità dell'argomento, alquanto riduttivo. Magari fa parte del triste territorio in cui  non si vuole più mettere a disposizione l'intimita' in un'immediatezza della sua funzione. Se il sesso fosse l'elemento più' " diagnostico" dell'amore ogni volta che si tromba in giro si contribuirebbe allora a saturare di rigurgiti amorosi il mondo? Insomma, con l'amore si toccano altre profonde incommensurabilità, neanche sempre positive eh?, ma che neanche l'erotismo può misurare.
> mi sono poi chiesta certe volte, ma allora chi ha una libido erotica bassa semplicemente per natura, chi prende medicine che producono un suo calo,  chi è' impotente, chi è' frigida, chi è' anziano, allora non può né amare ne' tradire?


Che belle sollecitazioni, al solito tuo.:smile:

Indubbiamente, come è chiaro leggendo la mia posizione un po' _tranchant_, io do moltissima importanza all'intimità sessuale, cioè sperimento sulla mia pelle e quindi tendo a considerare fondamentale, che quando si allacciano i corpi nel modo con cui si allacciano nello scambio sessuale, si gioca la partita più importante di quella sfera enorme e dai contorni vaghi che chiamiamo "amore erotico", _Eros_, per capirsi. Siccome mi percepisco come un'unità e credo che il corpo sia l'uomo (così come credo che le persone si vedono da ciò che fanno e come lo fanno e mai da ciò che dicono), -cioè ho questa antica opinione:smile:- quando c'è di mezzo la condivisione di ciò che di più intimamente nostro abbiamo lì si gioca LA partita vera di Eros. 
Anche io ho scopazzato in giro quando ero ancora unita a GA (Grande Amore), ma sul finire del nostro rapporto, e in cuor mio sapevo che quello era il sintomo evidentissimo che con GA _invece di Ero_s era subentrato un altro, non meno bello!, tipo di "amore", più simile a quello tra un padre e una figlia. Forse che padre e figlia fanno sesso? Certo che no. Così anche chi è impotente, frigida, vecchio non vive più Eros. 
Vive un altro, non meno splendido, non meno potente, non meno grande tipo di "amore". Ho davanti a me ancora parecchi anni di Eros, ma ho ben presente la condizione amorosa di quelle persone che la natura o la malattia ha decretato escluse dalla sessualità agìta. Esse amano, ma di un amore diverso, non meno grande, non meno vero. Ma non è Eros


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma allora più che altro si dovrebbe capire cosa significa esclusivo. Insomma i caratteri dell'esclusivita' forse riguardano qualcosa di diverso che il non andare con nessun altro, e scopare solo "esclusivamente" con una persona. Non è' un fatto di numero, ma un fatto di tratti ed elementi imperscrutabili, per cui scopare con quella persona e' qualcosa di esclusivo, che ESCLUDE qualsiasi altro in quel momento. È' al di la' anche se magari lo fai peggio, meno vivacemente, meno fantasiosamente, meno tecnicamente ecc. Ecc. Io ho desiderato(e dato seguito) a una fortissima attrazione a intensa connotazione sessuale(chissà che vuol dire poi sessuale), ma ricordo perfettamente che non solo non avevo smesso di farlo con il mio partner ufficiale, ma che sentivo questi incontestabili caratteri di esclusività con il partner ufficiale. Non me la racconto, so il tipo di atrocità che si può provocare nell'altro, anche se col senno di poi stupisci di tale portata, anche se può essere faticoso tener conto di tale portata. Diagnosticare la fine di un amore con un sintomo mi pare azzardato e, data la complessità dell'argomento, alquanto riduttivo. Magari fa parte del triste territorio in cui  non si vuole più mettere a disposizione l'intimita' in un'immediatezza della sua funzione. Se il sesso fosse l'elemento più' " diagnostico" dell'amore ogni volta che si tromba in giro si contribuirebbe allora a saturare di rigurgiti amorosi il mondo? Insomma, con l'amore si toccano altre profonde incommensurabilità, neanche sempre positive eh?, ma che neanche l'erotismo può misurare.
> mi sono poi chiesta certe volte, ma allora chi ha una libido erotica bassa semplicemente per natura, chi prende medicine che producono un suo calo,  chi è' impotente, chi è' frigida, chi è' anziano, allora non può né amare ne' tradire?


madonna che meravigliosa materia grigia che hai


----------



## MK (21 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh io son d'accordo con te.
> Ma è difficile immaginare la gestione del tempo se si parte da un'idea di coppia "tradizionale" che, a parte impegni lavorativi, passa la maggior parte del tempo insieme. *Se invece si pensa a una coppia in cui entrambi hanno tempo libero da gestire autonomamente, quel tempo ognuno lo occupa come preferisce, senza farne resoconti all'altro*, un po' come avviene con i genitori da parte di figli adulti quando basta "stasera esco" o "non torno a cena", e durante quel tempo si può giocare a calcetto, andare a cena con amici e magari far sesso.
> Io mi tormenterei ogni uscita, magari innocente, altri sono diversi.


Eh no, il resoconto si fa invece, altrimenti che coppia si è?. Mio marito era liberissimo di uscire con chi voleva (uscire eh) ma mi diceva dove andava e che con chi. Poi che lui invece mettesse il muso ogni volta che io uscivo di casa (ad esempio a un concerto che a lui non interessava) è un'altra cosa. Fa parte del passato di Mk . Uomini possessivi mai più.


----------



## MK (21 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E pecchiamo sempre di presunzione quando li proponiamo agli altri.
> Perchè gli altri non stanno bene.
> *E ci appaiono sempre squilibrati.*
> *Colpevoli *di non vivere come noi.
> Ma per fortuna hanno una vita da vivere che non è la nostra no?


Squlibrati? Colpevoli? Si stava semplicemente pensando a come, concretamente, potesse essere una coppia dove non esiste esclusività sessuale. Vivi e lascia vivere, ma un po' di consapevolezza.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Eh no, il resoconto si fa invece, altrimenti che coppia si è?. Mio marito era liberissimo di uscire con chi voleva (uscire eh) ma mi diceva dove andava e che con chi. Poi che lui invece mettesse il muso ogni volta che io uscivo di casa (ad esempio a un concerto che a lui non interessava) è un'altra cosa. Fa parte del passato di Mk . Uomini possessivi mai più.


Il resoconto può dopo anni essere perfino noioso. Il compagno può non essere interessato alle vicissitudini delle amiche (se non se le vuole scopare:mexican e la compagna può non essere interessata ai confronti tra amici sulle prestazioni delle moto degli amici (a meno che non le interessino anche altre prestazioni :mexican può chiedere "Hai passato una buona serata?" E ricevere di risposta un educato "Sì, grazie" e se lei è uscita a verificare le prestazioni e lui a consolare delle vicissitudini è irrilevante. Sono ironica perché, come te, ho un'altra idea di dialogo. Certo, a quanto pare, questa idea non ci ha impedito di essere tradite. Ci ha solo consentito di arrabbiarci e soffrire.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma allora più che altro si dovrebbe capire cosa significa esclusivo. Insomma i caratteri dell'esclusivita' forse riguardano qualcosa di diverso che il non andare con nessun altro, e scopare solo "esclusivamente" con una persona. Non è' un fatto di numero, ma un fatto di tratti ed elementi imperscrutabili, per cui scopare con quella persona e' qualcosa di esclusivo, che ESCLUDE qualsiasi altro in quel momento. È' al di la' anche se magari lo fai peggio, meno vivacemente, meno fantasiosamente, meno tecnicamente ecc. Ecc. Io ho desiderato(e dato seguito) a una fortissima attrazione a intensa connotazione sessuale(chissà che vuol dire poi sessuale), ma ricordo perfettamente che non solo non avevo smesso di farlo con il mio partner ufficiale, ma che sentivo questi incontestabili caratteri di esclusività con il partner ufficiale. Non me la racconto, so il tipo di atrocità che si può provocare nell'altro, anche se col senno di poi stupisci di tale portata, anche se può essere faticoso tener conto di tale portata. Diagnosticare la fine di un amore con un sintomo mi pare azzardato e, data la complessità dell'argomento, alquanto riduttivo. Magari fa parte del triste territorio in cui  non si vuole più mettere a disposizione l'intimita' in un'immediatezza della sua funzione. Se il sesso fosse l'elemento più' " diagnostico" dell'amore ogni volta che si tromba in giro si contribuirebbe allora a saturare di rigurgiti amorosi il mondo? Insomma, con l'amore si toccano altre profonde incommensurabilità, neanche sempre positive eh?, ma che neanche l'erotismo può misurare.
> mi sono poi chiesta certe volte, ma allora chi ha una libido erotica bassa semplicemente per natura, chi prende medicine che producono un suo calo,  chi è' impotente, chi è' frigida, chi è' anziano, allora non può né amare ne' tradire?





Fantastica ha detto:


> Che belle sollecitazioni, al solito tuo.:smile:
> 
> Indubbiamente, come è chiaro leggendo la mia posizione un po' _tranchant_, io do moltissima importanza all'intimità sessuale, cioè sperimento sulla mia pelle e quindi tendo a considerare fondamentale, che quando si allacciano i corpi nel modo con cui si allacciano nello scambio sessuale, si gioca la partita più importante di quella sfera enorme e dai contorni vaghi che chiamiamo "amore erotico", _Eros_, per capirsi. Siccome mi percepisco come un'unità e credo che il corpo sia l'uomo (così come credo che le persone si vedono da ciò che fanno e come lo fanno e mai da ciò che dicono), -cioè ho questa antica opinione:smile:- quando c'è di mezzo la condivisione di ciò che di più intimamente nostro abbiamo lì si gioca LA partita vera di Eros.
> Anche io ho scopazzato in giro quando ero ancora unita a GA (Grande Amore), ma sul finire del nostro rapporto, e in cuor mio sapevo che quello era il sintomo evidentissimo che con GA _invece di Ero_s era subentrato un altro, non meno bello!, tipo di "amore", più simile a quello tra un padre e una figlia. Forse che padre e figlia fanno sesso? Certo che no. Così anche chi è impotente, frigida, vecchio non vive più Eros.
> Vive un altro, non meno splendido, non meno potente, non meno grande tipo di "amore". Ho davanti a me ancora parecchi anni di Eros, ma ho ben presente la condizione amorosa di quelle persone che la natura o la malattia ha decretato escluse dalla sessualità agìta. Esse amano, ma di un amore diverso, non meno grande, non meno vero. Ma non è Eros


Credo che dovremmo parlare con queste persone che immaginiamo senza eros per verificare se sono corrette le nostre opinioni. Tendiamo a separare i tipi d'amore ma potrebbero essere molto più interconnessi di quanto vogliamo razionalizzare.


----------



## Tebe (21 Luglio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma allora più che altro si dovrebbe capire cosa significa esclusivo. Insomma i caratteri dell'esclusivita' forse riguardano qualcosa di diverso che il non andare con nessun altro, e scopare solo "esclusivamente" con una persona. Non è' un fatto di numero, ma un fatto di tratti ed elementi imperscrutabili, per cui scopare con quella persona e' qualcosa di esclusivo, che ESCLUDE qualsiasi altro in quel momento. È' al di la' anche se magari lo fai peggio, meno vivacemente, meno fantasiosamente, meno tecnicamente ecc. Ecc. Io ho desiderato(e dato seguito) a una fortissima attrazione a intensa connotazione sessuale(chissà che vuol dire poi sessuale), ma ricordo perfettamente che non solo non avevo smesso di farlo con il mio partner ufficiale, ma che sentivo questi incontestabili caratteri di esclusività con il partner ufficiale. Non me la racconto, so il tipo di atrocità che si può provocare nell'altro, anche se col senno di poi stupisci di tale portata, anche se può essere faticoso tener conto di tale portata. Diagnosticare la fine di un amore con un sintomo mi pare azzardato e, data la complessità dell'argomento, alquanto riduttivo. Magari fa parte del triste territorio in cui  non si vuole più mettere a disposizione l'intimita' in un'immediatezza della sua funzione. Se il sesso fosse l'elemento più' " diagnostico" dell'amore ogni volta che si tromba in giro si contribuirebbe allora a saturare di rigurgiti amorosi il mondo? Insomma, con l'amore si toccano altre profonde incommensurabilità, neanche sempre positive eh?, ma che neanche l'erotismo può misurare.
> mi sono poi chiesta certe volte, ma allora chi ha una libido erotica bassa semplicemente per natura, chi prende medicine che producono un suo calo,  chi è' impotente, chi è' frigida, chi è' anziano, allora non può né amare ne' tradire?



Sono ammutolita.


----------



## MK (21 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il resoconto può dopo anni essere perfino noioso. Il compagno può non essere interessato alle vicissitudini delle amiche (se non se le vuole scopare:mexican e la compagna può non essere interessata ai confronti tra amici sulle prestazioni delle moto degli amici (a meno che non le interessino anche altre prestazioni :mexican può chiedere "Hai passato una buona serata?" E ricevere di risposta un educato "Sì, grazie" e se lei è uscita a verificare le prestazioni e lui a consolare delle vicissitudini è irrilevante. Sono ironica perché, come te, ho un'altra idea di dialogo. *Certo, a quanto pare, questa idea non ci ha impedito di essere tradite. Ci ha solo consentito di arrabbiarci e soffrire.*


Beh sì resoconto forse è troppo. Mi basta sapere dove e con chi. E io faccio lo stesso naturalmente. Poi io passavo per quella che chissà cosa usciva a fare e poi erano loro che invece tradivano . Non credo che in una coppia aperta si parli delle altre persone, di quello che si fa o non si fa. O si?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Beh sì resoconto forse è troppo. Mi basta sapere dove e con chi. E io faccio lo stesso naturalmente. Poi io passavo per quella che chissà cosa usciva a fare e poi erano loro che invece tradivano . Non credo che in una coppia aperta si parli delle altre persone, di quello che si fa o non si fa. O si?


Credo che ci sia chi lo fa e chi usa un'opportuna discrezione. Probabilmente c'è chi trova complice, e magari anche eccitante, la condivisione delle esperienze. Se esiste chi condivide esperienze nei privé ci sarà anche chi condivide i resoconti. Magari sono più interessanti delle partite di calcetto.


----------



## Spider (21 Luglio 2013)

l'esclusività nell'eros non ha senso.
tutto è frutto di una costruzione mentale,
 per cui farei benissimo l'amore o il sesso se preferite, con quello si e con l'altro no.
se facessi dell'ottimo sesso con qualcuno, questo garantirebbe l'esclusività?
non credo.

la mia compagna ha fatto dell'ottimo sesso, per sua ammissione,
 con il suo amante, molto, molto meglio di me.
eppure, liberissima di scegliere a scelto ancora me.
allora, questa esclusività o è fugace o illusoria.
resta che insondabili sono i motivi e le ragioni per cui si resta o si è insieme.
bastasse il sesso, tutto sarebbe decifrabile.
l'esclusività infatti prescinde completamente dal sesso.


----------



## MK (21 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che ci sia chi lo fa e chi usa un'opportuna discrezione. Probabilmente c'è chi trova complice, e magari anche eccitante, la condivisione delle esperienze. Se esiste chi condivide esperienze nei privé ci sarà anche chi condivide i resoconti. Magari sono più interessanti delle *partite di calcetto*.


Ahahahh le partite di calcetto. Pure quello mi era stato rinfacciato, tu non venivi mai a vedermi, lei invece sì . E io che credevo di essere nel giusto lasciando lo spazio a quelle cose tra maschi! Io da donna troverei poco rispettoso nei confronti delle altre donne il resoconto erotico dei loro partner. Magari chiederei (da ipotetica altra metà della coppia aperta) 'Ti è piaciuto? Ok bene così, lascia stare i particolari.' E non è questione di confronto autostima o pruderie. Chissene di come fanno sesso le altre o di come sono fatte.


----------



## Fantastica (21 Luglio 2013)

... si vede che per qualcuno di voi il sesso e una passeggiata al mare hanno più o meno lo stesso valore.
Non discuto. Il mio paesaggio è più vario, per così dire... c'è il mare, c'è la spiaggia, la pianura, i campi, le colline, la montagna... non so dire meglio, scusate.


----------



## MK (21 Luglio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> l'esclusività nell'eros non ha senso.
> tutto è frutto di una costruzione mentale,
> per cui farei benissimo l'amore o il sesso se preferite, con quello si e con l'altro no.
> se facessi dell'ottimo sesso con qualcuno, questo garantirebbe l'esclusività?
> ...


Qui è questione di scelta non di esclusività. Per me la fine del desiderio è una spia di allarme. Se non desidero più molto probabilmente c'è qualcosa che non va (o mi sono innamorata di un altro). Poi che ci siano altri tipi di amore non ci sono dubbi. Ma è un'altra cosa. Si sceglie appunto. E non è detto che sia una scelta sbagliata visto che gli amori passionali sono quelli che finiscono presto.


----------



## Fantastica (21 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Qui è questione di scelta non di esclusività. Per me la fine del desiderio è una spia di allarme. Se non desidero più molto probabilmente c'è qualcosa che non va (o mi sono innamorata di un altro). Poi che ci siano altri tipi di amore non ci sono dubbi. Ma è un'altra cosa. Si sceglie appunto. E non è detto che sia una scelta sbagliata visto che gli amori passionali sono quelli che finiscono presto.


:up:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Ma alla fin fine...chi di noi stà bene VERAMENTE???Eh??????Stò forum è na valle di lacrime O NO?Nonostante il cazzeggio vago...


Solo Brunetta sta bene.
Tutti gli altri male.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (21 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... si vede che per qualcuno di voi il sesso e una passeggiata al mare hanno più o meno lo stesso valore.
> Non discuto. *Il mio paesaggio è più vario, per così dire... c'è il mare, c'è la spiaggia, la pianura, i campi, le colline, la montagna... *non so dire meglio, scusate.


quoto il neretto.
Assolutamente.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... si vede che per qualcuno di voi il sesso e una passeggiata al mare hanno più o meno lo stesso valore.
> Non discuto. Il mio paesaggio è più vario, per così dire... c'è il mare, c'è la spiaggia, la pianura, i campi, le colline, la montagna... non so dire meglio, scusate.


Dici il vero...
Ma che posso dire ancora dopo che sono stato ai confini dell'Universo?

Io sto via da casa settimane intere...
Lei non chiede io non chiedo...

Ma non siamo coppia...

Ma leggendo tante cose qui mi bacio le mani...e mi dico ma che fortuna che ho avuto...io con i resoconti sarei durato quindici minuti in un matrimonio...

Mai pensato che per avere la sincerità dall'altro...basta non chiedere mai?

E sento che non mi muoverei mai di casa se sapessi che lei nel frattempo macina...

Ma se vado tanto in giro è colpa sua che ogni tanto dice...ma quando ti levi un po' dai coglioni che me ne sto in pace?

Dite che sia perchè si porta a casa gli amanti?

Ok la prossima volta che vado le dico che se si porta a casa uomini che lascino un obolo per il materasso nuovo che mi è costato un occhio della testa...e fine delle discussioni no?

Ma quando io sono via di casa...non penso mai neanche un minuto a mia moglie o alla mia famiglia...per me non ha nessun senso...


----------



## Fantastica (21 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quando io sono via di casa...non penso mai neanche un minuto a mia moglie o alla mia famiglia...per me non ha nessun senso...


Il VERO TRADIMENTO è l'OBLIO.


----------



## Tebe (21 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dici il vero...
> Ma che posso dire ancora dopo che sono stato ai confini dell'Universo?
> 
> Io sto via da casa settimane intere...
> ...


io invece quando sono via di casa ( e ai tempi lo ero spesso per lavoro) penso spesso alla mia famiglia. mattia e i gatti.
E' una bella sensazione. 
Che mi viene naturale, anche in cose stupide.
Del tipo che magari sono od ero in albergo e pensavo che finalmente nessuno mi sarebbe caracollato addosso.
Però poi era naturale sorridere e pensare che la palla di fuoco nel letto,. un po' mancava.
Niente roba strappalacrime, ma un qualcosa  di appartenente e assonante.
Naturale.
Che parte proprio da dentro.


----------



## MK (21 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quando io sono via di casa...non penso mai neanche un minuto a mia moglie o alla mia famiglia...per me non ha nessun senso...


E perchè non ha nessun senso?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> E perchè non ha nessun senso?


Perchè mi distoglie dalle mie immersioni...
Per esempio io sono seduto lì su una consolle e saggio sonorità e registri...
Mica posso mettermi lì a pensare che so a ricarare il cellulare di mia figlia no?

Quando sono via sono via...
E il silenzio della famiglia mi dice che sta andando tutto bene...

Sarà che tra me e mia moglie l'uso del cellulare non ha mai attecchito...

Io parto e lei mi dice...manda un sms quando sei arrivato...
E tante volte manco mi risponde eh?

Perchè se inizia...ah bene c'era traffico?
Ecco già lì inizio a innervosirmi...

Capisci?

Ma neanche mi metto lì a pensare oddio chi sa che cosa starà facendo no?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il VERO TRADIMENTO è l'OBLIO.


Rotto da quel stracasso di cellulare no?
E mica ti chiamano per cose gravi eh?
Sempre per cagate...e sempre perchè hanno bisogno di qualcosa...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (22 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè mi distoglie dalle mie immersioni...
> Per esempio io sono seduto lì su una consolle e saggio sonorità e registri...
> Mica posso mettermi lì a pensare che so a ricarare il cellulare di mia figlia no?
> 
> ...


Non parlavo di cose di doveri e responsabilità ma di pensare alle persone alle quali vuoi bene.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Non parlavo di cose di doveri e responsabilità ma di pensare alle persone alle quali vuoi bene.


Ma infatti penso molto a me stesso no?


----------



## MK (22 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti penso molto a me stesso no?


Perchè gli altri ti permettono di farlo. Ma è umano. Nessuno si salva da solo.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Perchè gli altri ti permettono di farlo. Ma è umano. Nessuno si salva da solo.


Tu dici?
Io sono notoriamente un paraculo
Ma è anche vero che mai visto nessuno a pararmelo al posto mio...

Credimi a parole tutti dicono tranquillo te lo pariamo noi...
Poi nei fatti arrivano sempre le agognate smentite no?

E la mia esperienza di Samaritano Mona...dice che non appena ho curato quello che fu pistato dai briganti...
Lui deruba me ed è lì che dico...ma cazzo allora i briganti avevano fatto bene a pistarlo...no?

Sai non conosco più nessuna persona in grado di avere il potere di obbligarmi a pensarla...eh?
Era un incubo.


----------



## MK (22 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai non conosco più nessuna persona in grado di avere il potere di obbligarmi a pensarla...eh?
> Era un incubo.


L'obbligo è un incubo sì (anche se delle volte ce ne accorgiamo solo quando ne siamo finalmente fuori). Ma non dovrebbe essere un obbligo bensì un piacere. Ognuno di noi ha degli affetti di riferimento.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> L'obbligo è un incubo sì (anche se delle volte ce ne accorgiamo solo quando ne siamo finalmente fuori). Ma non dovrebbe essere un obbligo bensì un piacere. Ognuno di noi ha degli affetti di riferimento.


Si...forse sono gelosissimo dei miei...no?


----------



## Diletta (23 Luglio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> l'esclusività nell'eros non ha senso.
> tutto è frutto di una costruzione mentale,
> per cui farei benissimo l'amore o il sesso se preferite, con quello si e con l'altro no.
> se facessi dell'ottimo sesso con qualcuno, questo garantirebbe l'esclusività?
> ...



D'accordo con te e Innominata, ma fa male lo stesso perché quando si fa coppia vorremmo avere l'esclusiva perpetua, anche fisica sull'altro.
So però che quest'ultima è poca cosa rispetto al sentirsi esclusivi in senso universale, un'esclusività che comprende tutto quanto: mente, anima e corpo.
Questo è davvero ciò che conta e io per questo sento noi come esclusivi e unici.


----------



## Fantastica (23 Luglio 2013)

In sintesi: nella mia prossima vita voglio nascere lesbica.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> In sintesi: nella mia prossima vita voglio nascere lesbica.


Non credo che tutti gli uomini siano inaffidabili o non credo che siano affidabili tutte le donne, neppure le lesbiche. Non c'è scampo :unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> E perchè non ha nessun senso?


Ciao come sai tu hai sempre avuto il potere su di me di farmi riflettere con una frase...

E mi sono analizzato...no non mi sono messo un dito nel culo...

Ma ci ho pensato su...e dato che ho una mente sempre con gli sguardi di rimando...
Proprio oggi ho capito in che termini penso agli altri...

Stavo provando un pezzo di Reger che mi dà parecchio filo da torcere...
Alla fine veniva bene...e mi dicevo...ah come glielo farei sentire a quella mia cara collega...
E ho pensato a lei no?

Oppure per esempio passo davanti ad una vetrina e vedo un motosega...
e penso a lei...alla mia lunapiena...no?

Sono uscito stasera...
In casa mia figlia sta facendo un pigiama parti con altre capre...

NON CI VOGLIO PENSAREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE...


----------

